# ***General Weather Discussion #10 for 2017 / 2018***



## DDD

The pattern is full... we need to land this bird.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Repeating my argument here for those that miss it on the locked thread. 

The critical question that needs to be answered is the altitude of the moisture and can the air support the moisture. Temps during the estimated timing of this event will be in a favorable range at the surface up to perhaps 850 mb, but the way a low pressure system distributes moisture is by taking in moisture from the surface and dispersing it at altitude creating rain, or in this case snow. At 500mb the air temperature will be in the -27 to -31 celsius range. For this argument we will use -30 celsius which translates to -22 degrees Fahrenheit over the region where the 12k NAM is projecting snow. Moisture evaporates at that temperature and doesn't stand a chance. If the moisture intrudes the area at 700mb height the temps are projected to be -12 celsius or 10 degrees fahrenheit. This is a marginal range to support moisture transfer to the surface. If the moisture comes over us at 850mb the temps will be around -8 celsius or 17 degrees fahrenheit. The other thing to consider is this is a progressive tropopause that will be deepening with every hour that passes so temps at altitude won't be static and will be getting colder as the day goes on. Further minimizing the chances for moisture transfer to the surface. IF the moisture is in place before the tropopause deepens over our area then chances are good, but looking at the EURO temp maps at differing altitudes the chances aren't good. I believe this is what the NAM 3km is recognizing by showing rain at lower latitudes in Georgia where it is possible for the atmosphere to support it. We are at a point now where model agreement between the NAM 3km and the EURO should start coming together over the next 24 hours and will have a much clearer picture of what our potential is.


----------



## jbird1




----------



## jf950y

So you are saying there is a chance! Lol. 3D is starting #10 that is telling me that he is interested in what's going on  . I SAY, IT IS GREAT,TO BE, A GEORGIA BULLDOG!!!


----------



## Lukikus2

Since no one else can forecast the weather correctly. I'll stay tuned to this forecast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Well now, isn't this interesting. (Personally I think it's bunk)

A shot at snow in South Ga, according to the EURO. I don't see it happening at all, with temps aloft from 700mb on up too cold to support moisture. But from 850mb on down they can. Here's the kicker, the EURO is showing some freak cold air pooling at the surface that I don't know where they got and then it's warmer at 925mb then colder again at 850mb. So IF any moisture survived to fall here AND that mystical cold air pooling showed up you would more than likely looking at a 3 to 4 hour icing event instead of snow. 

But like I said, I'm not buying any of it.


----------



## fountain

I'm cold


----------



## PappyHoel

Dry clear and cold


----------



## SGADawg

Local Met is buying it.  Don't bring us down Miggy. Even unlikely chances are all we get down here in Coffee Co.


----------



## GoldDot40

You know it's cold outside when you walk outside and it's cold....

~signed, Capt Obvious


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SGADawg said:


> Local Met is buying it.  Don't bring us down Miggy. Even unlikely chances are all we get down here in Coffee Co.



Sorry, Euro even took it away after the 00z run. With the exception of a little blurb around Waycross it ain't gunna happen, and even that one ain't gunna happen cause everyone knows the temps comin out of that big ol swamp are warmer than the surrounding land.


----------



## blood on the ground

Glad i skipped hunting this morning.... Its a little brrrrisk out


----------



## Nicodemus

41 degrees with a light steady rain here in the woods. Deer are moving real good.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Local forecast here = highs in the 20s, maybe teens, and lows in single digits all week. Brrr.


----------



## Water Swat

Nicodemus said:


> 41 degrees with a light steady rain here in the woods. Deer are moving real good.



Good duck hunt this morning and about to go sit in a deer stand the rest of the day.


----------



## Nicodemus

Water Swat said:


> Good duck hunt this morning and about to go sit in a deer stand the rest of the day.





Good weather for a duck hunt. I came out just long enough to eat, and I`ll be headed back to the stand shortly. I lost count at 10 deer this morning. They were chasing all over the woods.


----------



## Jeff C.

Nicodemus said:


> Good weather for a duck hunt. I came out just long enough to eat, and I`ll be headed back to the stand shortly. I lost count at 10 deer this morning. They were chasing all over the woods.



I can remember back when you were still able to count past 10, Ol Let's'em Walk.


----------



## Nicodemus

Jeff C. said:


> I can remember back when you were still able to count past 10, Ol Let's'em Walk.





Can you believe that I was called a brown it`s down hunter not long ago?   

I asked for cold weather for this winter. looks like I`m getting it.


----------



## Jeff C.

Nicodemus said:


> Can you believe that I was called a brown it`s down hunter not long ago?
> 
> I asked for cold weather for this winter. looks like I`m getting it.



No way.....  

Glad y'all gettin some nice hunting temps down that way.

Good Hunting, Nic!


----------



## NCHillbilly

25 with snow showers here right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Can you believe that I was called a brown it`s down hunter not long ago?
> 
> I asked for cold weather for this winter. looks like I`m getting it.



Ain't nothin more miserable than sweatin, swattin skeeters and gnats while trying to hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't nothin more miserable than sweatin, swattin skeeters and gnats while trying to hunt.



You aint kiddin... 33 was the high here today! Love love love it!


----------



## forsyth793

Is it going to get Cold enough to Kill some of the Bugs this year???


----------



## gobbleinwoods

41* here was the high


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

gobbleinwoods said:


> 41* here was the high



30 was our high at about 1:30.  It's 25 now with 80% humidity and it's gonna be low teens by morning.  I'm taking my 7 year old to sit in a blind tomorrow.  Gonna have the Buddy heater fired up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

how loud is the buddy heater?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

gobbleinwoods said:


> how loud is the buddy heater?



Except for a faint hiss, it's almost totally silent.  Certainly nothing to disrupt a hunt.


----------



## Jeff C.

38° for a high here today, south of ATL.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> You aint kiddin... 33 was the high here today! Love love love it!



25 for a high here today. Hate it hate it. Teens for a high tomorrow. I'll take skeeters and sweat any day. Supposed to be about 9 tonight with gusty winds. The ground is white here now, winter weather advisory, and the roads are solid ice with wrecks all over. Looks like we're literally not going to get above freezing all week. Down to about zero at night a couple nights. I don't see how in the world ya'll love this dead, gray, frozen mess? You can have it. I'll take green leaves, biting fish, and warm sunshine, myself.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll take green leaves, biting fish, and warm sunshine, myself.



Fish are still biting.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> 25 for a high here today. Hate it hate it. Teens for a high tomorrow. I'll take skeeters and sweat any day. Supposed to be about 9 tonight with gusty winds. The ground is white here now, winter weather advisory, and the roads are solid ice with wrecks all over. Looks like we're literally not going to get above freezing all week. Down to about zero at night a couple nights. I don't see how in the world ya'll love this dead, gray, frozen mess? You can have it. I'll take green leaves, biting fish, and warm sunshine, myself.





Move to The Forgotten Coast.  


Just as soon as I can find an acre or two at a reasonable price, in an area along that stretch that suits my needs and criteria, I`ll live there part time.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Fish are still biting.



Not here. They were down in SC this week. Stripers and crappie anyway. The durn creek is about froze over here. You could probably catch one in a couple hours of soaking a nightcrawler.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> Move to The Forgotten Coast.
> 
> 
> Just as soon as I can find an acre or two at a reasonable price, in an area along that stretch that suits my needs and criteria, I`ll live there part time.



If you'll buy me a place down there, I'll come and stay all winter and head back to my beloved mountains in the springtime.


----------



## Water Swat

Im with the hillbilly. Hate the cold. Cept to hunt in a little. Even then rather it just be cool. Work out in it every day and youll hate it too. Id rather sweat. Did catch some fish on the nantahala this week.  And will be back tuesday.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Water Swat said:


> Im with the hillbilly. Hate the cold. Cept to hunt in a little. Even then rather it just be cool. Work out in it every day and youll hate it too. Id rather sweat. Did catch some fish on the nantahala this week.  And will be back tuesday.



I fished the Nant once when it was 14 degrees.  My felt soles froze to the rocks if I stood in one place very long.  You might just be there when it's even colder if you go Tuesday.


----------



## Water Swat

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I fished the Nant once when it was 14 degrees.  My felt soles froze to the rocks if I stood in one place very long.  You might just be there when it's even colder if you go Tuesday.



Ive bounced big wooly boogers off the bottom of the river several times when there was ice coming across from both sides nearly meeting in the middle. I love going up there in the cold.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Until further notice we, the weather geeks, are suspending all forecast until next year. 




HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until further notice we, the weather geeks, are suspending all forecast until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!



Happy New Year Amigo, DDD, Malak, etc., appreciate all of you fellows here keeping us informed.


----------



## Lukikus2

Happy New Year! I hear Jacksonville is going to get 2" of snow. Find out what happened next year


----------



## 3ringer

Loving this cold weather. I haven’t been skeeter bit in 3 months. I can’t stand having to spray myself head to toe with skeeter repellent just to go get the mail. Why did Noah have to let those two skeeters onboard.


----------



## Keebs

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until further notice we, the weather geeks, are suspending all forecast until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


Happy New Year, darlin'!!  Got the water drippin and the flowers covered with a heat lamp, we good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I posted this first Euro map for coastal Ga on 12/30/17 and said no way. Well it's back again this morning.... 
Even if it is just a dustin, it's more than is normally seen down yonder way.


----------



## Patriot44

15* heah a click east of blood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

One more thing for folks like Hillbilly and Greg-n-Clayton, On 12/30/17 the Euro was indicating moderate to heavy ice up in NE GA. I figured I'd give it a couple of days to come within the 7 day range. Well, that range has come and the Euro is sticking to it's guns on this one. Still too many days to nail it down for sure, but also still plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## mguthrie

Water Swat said:


> Im with the hillbilly. Hate the cold. Cept to hunt in a little. Even then rather it just be cool. Work out in it every day and youll hate it too. Id rather sweat. Did catch some fish on the nantahala this week.  And will be back tuesday.



I'll be out in it all week. Not looking forward to this


----------



## GoldDot40

Light snow in Clarkesville (Hollywood) this AM. Good little dusting so far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

spitting tiny snow in the 30680.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mrs. hornet22 said:


> spitting tiny snow in the 30680.



Yep, here next door to you also.


----------



## ryork

14 degrees here this AM with a stiff breeze.


----------



## jbird1

Light snow here in far N Forsyth....


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I fished the Nant once when it was 14 degrees.  My felt soles froze to the rocks if I stood in one place very long.  You might just be there when it's even colder if you go Tuesday.



Those DH fish will hit all winter. I caught some when it was single digits once, out of sheer cabin fever. My neoprene waders froze stiff, and my fly line was like a stick with my guides all iced up. My reel froze so that it wouldn't turn. Not doing that again. The real fish are asleep right now for the most part, though.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oh, nice balmy 8 (eight) degrees here this morning with a good skiff of snow and flurries still coming down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Those DH fish will hit all winter. I caught some when it was single digits once, out of sheer cabin fever. My neoprene waders froze stiff, and my fly line was like a stick with my guides all iced up. My reel froze so that it wouldn't turn. Not doing that again. The real fish are asleep right now for the most part, though.



You mean you haven't taken up Tenkara fly fishin yet?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean you haven't taken up Tenkara fly fishin yet?



They won't let me because I don't have a man bun. 

They act like that's a new thing. That's how we used to fish speck creeks when we were kids. Walk back in the woods with a piece of leader and a couple flies in your pocket, and cut a birch pole when you got there. We caught a lot of fish like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> They won't let me because I don't have a man bun.
> 
> They act like that's a new thing. That's how we used to fish speck creeks when we were kids. Walk back in the woods with a piece of leader and a couple flies in your pocket, and cut a birch pole when you got there. We caught a lot of fish like that.



Yep, back in the day we called em cane poles. 
You gotta be one of those sissy boy fly fishermen that like to flaunt their $$$$$$$ just to catch a little trout, only to release it to fish with one of them fancy over priced Japaneeez cane poles.


----------



## Buckfever 2

Hey....Any hopeful chances on the horizon for NW GA to get some winter precipitation?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Buckfever 2 said:


> Hey....Any hopeful chances on the horizon for NW GA to get some winter precipitation?



We aren't going to allow it. Most of y'all are 10uhc fans so we're keeping the good stuff away from you.


----------



## blood on the ground

14 imby


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

We managed to sit till 9:00 in the blind.  Truck said 10 degrees when I parked early this morning and read 11 when I got home.


----------



## Nicodemus

32 here with a good wind. Took a rare break this morning but will be back hunting this afternoon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We managed to sit till 9:00 in the blind.  Truck said 10 degrees when I parked early this morning and read 11 when I got home.



You want a duck way worse than I do.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> You want a duck way worse than I do.



It was a deer blind.  I'm wanting my 7 year old to get her first deer.  Duck's ain't worth this.


----------



## smokey30725

Cold and bluebird skies here in far NW Georgia.


----------



## bilgerat

Snow flurries in Buford


----------



## SGADawg

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I posted this first Euro map for coastal Ga on 12/30/17 and said no way. Well it's back again this morning....
> Even if it is just a dustin, it's more than is normally seen down yonder way.



And... It's back.  It's our turn down here!


----------



## Patriot44

NCHillbilly said:


> You want a duck way worse than I do.





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It was a deer blind. I'm wanting my 7 year old to get her first deer. Duck's ain't worth this.



Back when I was a fearless teenager, I have almost sank boats due to ice forming on the blind/reeds getting from the hill to our spots. I've also used propane heaters in the duck boat and now look back and wonder how we ever survived.


----------



## Nicodemus

Patriot44 said:


> Back when I was a fearless teenager, I have almost sank boats due to ice forming on the blind/reeds getting from the hill to our spots. I've also used propane heaters in the duck boat and now look back and wonder how we ever survived.




Up till I was about 25, hunting these beaver ponds and swamps for ducks, after the hunt, we`d build a fire and one of us would strip down and fetch the ducks, no matter the temps. That was tough.


----------



## Greene728

I hope you cold weather junkies are happy. This just sux! My heat pumps are working OT and the wife is gonna empty the propane tank running the logs. Boooooooooooo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Greene728 said:


> I hope you cold weather junkies are happy. This just sux! My heat pumps are working OT and the wife is gonna empty the propane tank running the logs. Boooooooooooo!



It ain't cold yet. Give it a couple of days.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't cold yet. Give it a couple of days.



Bring on the cold... When's it going to be here?


----------



## Patriot44

Nicodemus said:


> Up till I was about 25, hunting these beaver ponds and swamps for ducks, after the hunt, we`d build a fire and one of us would strip down and fetch the ducks, no matter the temps. That was tough.



The absolute best duck hunting that I ever did was on beaver ponds. Which brings up another oops, how did we ever live past dynamiting beaver dams...


----------



## Greene728

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't cold yet. Give it a couple of days.


----------



## smokey30725

Greene728 said:


> I hope you cold weather junkies are happy. This just sux! My heat pumps are working OT and the wife is gonna empty the propane tank running the logs. Boooooooooooo!



Give me two weeks of this over 3 months of my AC working overtime.


----------



## Nicodemus

22 degrees with a wind chill factor of 15 here in Lee County. Deer oughter be moving good this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

19 degrees in the chalk mines of Washington County.


----------



## PappyHoel

11 when I left the house at 5am


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

4 degrees here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Hey Nicodemus, this is getting mighty close to your stompin grounds. I think DDD is doing his dead level best to fulfill your request.


----------



## blood on the ground

The chair on my porch is open if anyone wants to sit a while... A sweltering 11 degrees out there.


----------



## ryork

10 degrees here at the house this AM.......


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nice balmy 3 when I left home an hour before daylight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice balmy 3 when I left home an hour before daylight.



You wearin your muda shorts and flippity flops?


----------



## 3ringer

Can’t wait for retirement. I can’t stand this. I can’t imagine how they cope in states like North Dakota.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

3ringer said:


> Can’t wait for retirement. I can’t stand this. I can’t imagine how they cope in states like North Dakota.


Dang, I hope you got block heaters on that thing.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wearin your muda shorts and flippity flops?



Wet diaper and a necktie.


----------



## Patriot44

3ringer said:


> Can’t wait for retirement. I can’t stand this. I can’t imagine how they cope in states like North Dakota.



Headed there in three weeks.


----------



## ssramage

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nicodemus, this is getting mighty close to your stompin grounds. I think DDD is doing his dead level best to fulfill your request.



Should make a fun ride from St. Simons to Tifton tomorrow morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Wet diaper and a necktie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's the full collection of model agreement for tomorrow's SE GA event (if it happens). Don't ask me where and how much because the exact location and strength of the low off of the SC coast will determine that, and nobody will know until it happens. 

GFS, NAM, NAMNEST, Euro.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Looks like a nasty raw day at the coast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## Big un

Possible winter weather in Jeff Davis county.  I hope it comes true, would love for my little ones to see it. I hope it turns out like the snow we got in 2009. Glad to say we already have plenty of gas and food in case it gets bad.


----------



## Jeff C.

NCHillbilly said:


> Wet diaper and a necktie.


----------



## savreds

If it's snow, BRING IT!!! If it's ice y'all can have it!


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nicodemus, this is getting mighty close to your stompin grounds. I think DDD is doing his dead level best to fulfill your request.





Bring on the snow! The deer down here are loving this weather. Saw 17 from the stand this morning.


----------



## SGADawg

I have had a houseful of grandkids for a week!  We want snow!!  Hold the ice and make the snow a double portion!  Snow will get them outside.


----------



## Priest

Too bad that low isnt pushing further north to sling more up our way. I guess we got our fair share already


----------



## malak05

Haha yeah we would just need that low to pop about 300 miles WNW I believe... ohh well we got ours for sure


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Priest said:


> Too bad that low isnt pushing further north to sling more up our way. I guess we got our fair share already



With the way this winter's going so far I wouldn't bank on us not getting another one before it's all said and done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> With the way this winter's going so far I wouldn't bank on us not getting another one before it's all said and done.



Anybody wanna buy a new, never used SnowBoogie board?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Too many Winter Wx advisories, watches and warnings to copy and paste. Read them for yourself here:

https://alerts.weather.gov/cap/ga.php?x=1


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too many Winter Wx advisories, watches and warnings to copy and paste. Read them for yourself here:
> 
> https://alerts.weather.gov/cap/ga.php?x=1



Those folks are in for a bad time!Lots of prayers will be needed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Those folks are in for a bad time!Lots of prayers will be needed.



Indeed.


----------



## SGADawg

Thanks for the heads-up guys. I've tried to get the word out around here. All the info I share comes from y'all!


----------



## lagrangedave

We got a winter storm warning...........................in Tallahassee............


----------



## lagrangedave

Snow day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

lagrangedave said:


> We got a winter storm warning...........................in Tallahassee............



Yep, it's gonna come in the Big Bend from Alligator Point to Fish Creek, and maybe a little beyond both. Gonna be a bizarre site to see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

lagrangedave said:


> Snow day



Ummm, don't forget ice and freezing rain.


----------



## doenightmare

Snow on palm trees is just weird. Be safe down there south folks.


----------



## GoldDot40

To think of all the northerners that moved to Florida to elude the winter weather. Probably be some steals on home prices in north Florida coming up. Miami about to see a surge.


----------



## PappyHoel

GoldDot40 said:


> To think of all the northerners that moved to Florida to elude the winter weather. Probably be some steals on home prices in north Florida coming up. Miami about to see a surge.



They can't move there because of global warming.  It will be under water next week.


----------



## Lukikus2

Looks to be a nasty tonight and tomorrow for us and then the real cold. For us. Looks like it will be socks with the croc's and a long sleeve shirt kind of day.


----------



## ssramage

Cancelled the trip to Tifton tomorrow. This might just be a dud, but the map from the coast - west did not look like a fun ride if it materializes.


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## Water Swat

ssramage said:


> Cancelled the trip to Tifton tomorrow. This might just be a dud, but the map from the coast - west did not look like a fun ride if it materializes.



Wuss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ssramage said:


> Cancelled the trip to Tifton tomorrow. This might just be a dud, but the map from the coast - west did not look like a fun ride if it materializes.



Nope, it's for real. Monitoring the GDOT cam map and accidents are popping up all over S. GA from icy road conditions. You made a wise decision. 

http://www.511ga.org/#u_con_ctl&msg...l&zoom=1&lat=3825714.06881&lon=-9278705.40664


----------



## ssramage

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it's for real. Monitoring the GDOT cam map and accidents are popping up all over S. GA from icy road conditions. You made a wise decision.
> 
> http://www.511ga.org/#u_con_ctl&msg...l&zoom=1&lat=3825714.06881&lon=-9278705.40664



Bridges all over Glynn County are closed/closing due to ice and accidents. There’s currently a huge pile up on I95 and the causeway coming off SSI is closed until further notice.


----------



## lagrangedave

Sleeting and snowing in Tallahassee right now. Closing bridges.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Snow doubt about it...we have the first #SNOW report from around #SWGA. It’s currently snowing near @TRMCTift in #Tifton!! â�„ï¸�â�„ï¸�â�„ï¸� @NWSTallahassee @WFXL @WGXAnews pic.twitter.com/h0iW96pYWd</p>â€” Kerri Copello (@KerriWFXL) January 3, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## blood on the ground

Congratulations SWGA you guys have waited too long for some winter precipitation. Hope you all are safe!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">#SNOW photos in downtown @CityofDouglasGA! Thanks for the photos Rhonda Taylor. @NWSJacksonville @WFXL @WGXAnews pic.twitter.com/JukbPLhDOx</p>— Kerri Copello (@KerriWFXL) January 3, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## NCHillbilly

We're supposed to get wrap-around snow from that tonight. It hasn't gotten up to freezing here in several days now. The French Broad River is choked with ice floes, and a lot of the smaller creeks are frozen solid. Haven't seen that in a few years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> We're supposed to get wrap-around snow from that tonight. It hasn't gotten up to freezing here in several days now. The French Broad River is choked with ice floes, and a lot of the smaller creeks are frozen solid. Haven't seen that in a few years.



Global Warming, don'tcha know?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Global Warming, don'tcha know?



Sure. If it keeps this up, we're gonna have polar bears and penguins here.


----------



## fish hawk

My aunt and uncle that lives in Coffee County Ga. sent me this picture from out there front door,pretty rare occurrence down there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Sure. If it keeps this up, we're gonna have polar bears and penguins here.



You've already got penguins down in Asheville.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

NCHillbilly said:


> We're supposed to get wrap-around snow from that tonight. It hasn't gotten up to freezing here in several days now. The French Broad River is choked with ice floes, and a lot of the smaller creeks are frozen solid. Haven't seen that in a few years.



The hooch down here, as well as Suwanee creek (except for the marsh lands) are still flowing. Just sayin'.


----------



## malak05

This southern storm gonna be a nice lil hit up the eastern seaboard and parts of SW/SE GA looks like about to get moisture rich and kick off


----------



## SGADawg

We have about 1/4" of snow in Coffee Co and still coming pretty good.
Reports of bridges iced up and roads closed south of us. Mostly sleet and freezing rain there.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've already got penguins down in Asheville.


And they're the most normal things there.


----------



## mountainpass

NCHillbilly said:


> Sure. If it keeps this up, we're gonna have polar bears and penguins here.



"If the climate gets any warmer we're all gonna freeze to death."


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Seeing the twitter posts from coastal officials it's looking to be bad right now. A large swath of I-10 in FL is closed, Savannah's airport is closed, many bridges in Charleston are closed and have accidents on them. It's starting to sound like their version of our storm a few years back where people sheltered in their cars during traffic jams.


----------



## SGADawg

3/4" on my deck just north of Douglas, GA and snowing as hard as I have ever seen in South Ga.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

DOT was salting the roads this morning in Tift.  Y'all can keep this mess.  All snow and temperatures below 40 need to stay North of Macon


----------



## mountainpass

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Snow increasing... visibility dropping on I-16 @wsbtv pic.twitter.com/v1poMkWZYd</p>— Brian Monahan, WSB (@BMonahanWSB) January 3, 2018</blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## ryork

> And they're the most normal things there



You beat me to it!


----------



## malak05

That roads a nightmare when dry geez


----------



## smokey30725

Any chance the northern part of the state will see anything in the near future?


----------



## Artfuldodger

SGADawg said:


> 3/4" on my deck just north of Douglas, GA and snowing as hard as I have ever seen in South Ga.



My parents house just out of Douglas. Mom said it was coming down pretty good about 10 am.


----------



## malak05

Glad parts of southern GA got in on some Winter, a nice chunk in N. Central GA got a dream storm earlier


----------



## savreds

Just about every bridge and overpass in Chatham county is closed. I got word that they have just re-opened the Thunderbolt bridge. No snow yet in Savannah but just heard it had started falling in Pooler. One of my son's said it's pouring snow in Statesboro at Georgia Southern with the ground already covered.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Columbia County has a winter weather advisory now. System must be moving further north than expected


----------



## Artfuldodger

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Columbia County has a winter weather advisory now. System must be moving further north than expected



There is this one finger sticking up out of the "mess." It is suppose to snow starting now and lasting 91 minutes. Then this mess will no longer be giving us the finger. It will pass north of us.

WJBF showed this on TV as a weather alert. They said, go to our site for more information. So I went there and there was no weather alerts nor the "finger."


----------



## Big un

Over around appling county.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Artfuldodger said:


> There is this one finger sticking up out of the "mess." It is suppose to snow starting now and lasting 91 minutes. Then this mess will no longer be giving us the finger. It will pass north of us.
> 
> WJBF showed this on TV as a weather alert. They said, go to our site for more information. So I went there and there was no weather alerts nor the "finger."



Our local stations are the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## NCHillbilly

ryork said:


> You beat me to it!



I doubt if we'd see that nekkid feller with the boa constrictor around his neck walking the streets this week.


----------



## SGADawg

Sun's out. Snow ended about 11:40 this morning. A solid 2 1/2" on my deck.
30° at 12:30. It may be around a while. Powder snow, hard to make a snowball or snowman.


----------



## Priest

With us now hearing the words "Unprecedented Winter Storm" twice in one winter for the South (which we know it's not actually unprecedented, just rare. Stupid journalists), what do the GON weather gods think about the current pattern we're in?  Just kind of in general. You do have to admit that two very rare winter events both happening in the same winter from different storms is pretty interesting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Snow evaporating before hitting the ground here.


----------



## malak05

Priest said:


> With us now hearing the words "Unprecedented Winter Storm" twice in one winter for the South (which we know it's not actually unprecedented, just rare. Stupid journalists), what do the GON weather gods think about the current pattern we're in?  Just kind of in general. You do have to admit that two very rare winter events both happening in the same winter from different storms is pretty interesting.



Snow is South is always uncommon particular the 2 events we've had so far with Early December event where part of NW/Central GA got 8-12 inches of snow. Now the snow/ice in South-Central/South-West Ga. 

I believe we are in a La Nina cycle this season which in general means a mild/drier winter for most of the SE but we've had continuous rotations of cold Polar air being lobbed into SE almost like clock work for past 30 days. The STJ hasn't been too amped but we got some luck with the cold air being almost on repeat enough that we lined up a few storms.

We appear to be in similar pattern for next few days and then a little relaxation between 8-13th period which that relaxation of cold may generate next chance for wintry weather and who knows if we get back into a true colder pattern going forward in General La Nina's end Winter season early in the South and February which is usually the coldest month in SE turns out to be milder in past La Ninas. I will leave specifics to the other guys.

With that said look to be some shots for 8th, 12th & 13th showing up for Freezing rain or overrunning snow events in the I-20 up the CAD regions  so almost time to keep a eye out on those.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

malak05 said:


> Snow is South is always uncommon particular the 2 events we've had so far with Early December event where part of NW/Central GA got 8-12 inches of snow. Now the snow/ice in South-Central/South-West Ga.
> 
> I believe we are in a La Nina cycle this season which in general means a mild/drier winter for most of the SE but we've had continues rotations of cold Polar air being lobbed into SE almost like clock work. The STJ hasn't been too amped but we got some luck with the cold air being almost on repeat enough that we lined up a few storms.
> 
> We appear to be in similar pattern for next few days and then a little relaxation between 8-13th period and who knows if we get back into a true colder pattern going forward in General La Nina's end Winter season early in the South and February which is usually the coldest month in SE turns out to be milder in past La Ninas. I will leave specifics to the other guys.
> 
> With that said look to be some shots for 8th, 12th & 13th showing up for Freezing rain or overrunning snow events in the I-20 up the CAD regions  so almost time to keep a eye out on those.



No, no no! It can't do that the last weekend of deer season. I've only been able to get out once this year thanks to weather and obligations and that's my last shot.


----------



## malak05

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> No, no no! It can't do that the last weekend of deer season. I've only been able to get out once this year thanks to weather and obligations and that's my last shot.



We've seen 5 days till can sometimes amount to nothing so you maybe saved but currently the GFS, CMC, and Euro all have soon something for parts of Georgia north of I-20 around 9th. We shall see how that progresses in coming runs

I won't share the CMC 12z run for next Monday yet it's a mess


----------



## SGADawg

I'm headed to the Benz for the Championship game Monday. You guys hold any bad stuff until I can get back south Tuesday!


----------



## Bigtimber

Steady snowing since 10:30 near Pembroke GA......no sign of letting up yet.  I'd guess 4 inches so far.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Snow evaporating before hitting the ground here.



Yeah, they announced it was too high when it went over us.
It looks like the sun is trying to come out here in Columbia County.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

malak05 said:


> We've seen 5 days till can sometimes amount to nothing so you maybe saved but currently the GFS, CMC, and Euro all have soon something for parts of Georgia north of I-20 around 9th. We shall see how that progresses in coming runs
> 
> I won't share the CMC 12z run for next Monday yet it's a mess



I'm hoping it stays cold, but the moisture can hold off until that weekend is over. Or come in early and be clear for me to drive there on that Friday.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Im in Aiken Co. now all clouds.


----------



## 3ringer

Well we had a North Georgia snow storm. Now we have a South Georgia snow storm. Waiting on a Central Georgia snow storm.


----------



## ssramage

Rain has stopped on St. Simons and everything is starting to thaw. We’ve got some trees down and power out but I think we’re pretty much done with it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

On a small little Island in S.C.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Flurries now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> Snow is South is always uncommon particular the 2 events we've had so far with Early December event where part of NW/Central GA got 8-12 inches of snow. Now the snow/ice in South-Central/South-West Ga.
> 
> I believe we are in a La Nina cycle this season which in general means a mild/drier winter for most of the SE but we've had continuous rotations of cold Polar air being lobbed into SE almost like clock work for past 30 days. The STJ hasn't been too amped but we got some luck with the cold air being almost on repeat enough that we lined up a few storms.
> 
> We appear to be in similar pattern for next few days and then a little relaxation between 8-13th period which that relaxation of cold may generate next chance for wintry weather and who knows if we get back into a true colder pattern going forward in General La Nina's end Winter season early in the South and February which is usually the coldest month in SE turns out to be milder in past La Ninas. I will leave specifics to the other guys.
> 
> With that said look to be some shots for 8th, 12th & 13th showing up for Freezing rain or overrunning snow events in the I-20 up the CAD regions  so almost time to keep a eye out on those.



It doesn't all have to be wintry. Don't count out a shot at some severe weather followed by an early spring wintry weather shot to wrap it all up.


----------



## malak05

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It doesn't all have to be wintry. Don't count out a shot at some severe weather followed by an early spring wintry weather shot to wrap it all up.



The severe weather guru in the flesh isn't La Ninas Feb/March notorious for Spinners and bumpy weather


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> The severe weather guru in the flesh isn't La Ninas Feb/March notorious for Spinners and bumpy weather



We don't want to talk about that right now. The current La Nina is weak and showing signs of going away by spring time. Other than S. Ga last year, the SE is long overdue for a good ol Nader outbreak. Keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't happen.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I'm lovin this cold sunny weather. But I'd love it more if it was cold and snowy. Hopefully we'll get at least one more event before winters end


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We don't want to talk about that right now. The current La Nina is weak and showing signs of going away by spring time. Other than S. Ga last year, the SE is long overdue for a good ol Nader outbreak. Keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't happen.



I just want rain to fill the lake back up before another judge rules that we do have to send all our water to FLA again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I just want rain to fill the lake back up before another judge rules that we do have to send all our water to FLA again.



Just wait for Climate Change to raise the salt water level where them mussels nobody eats live and kills them all. Then they won't need our water.


----------



## tcward

parisinthe20s said:


> I'm lovin this cold sunny weather. But I'd love it more if it was cold and snowy. Hopefully we'll get at least one more event before winters end



Negative....


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait for Climate Change to raise the salt water level where them mussels nobody eats live and kills them all. Then they won't need our water.



Then they'll close fishing entirely in Lanier to use it as a repurposed habitat for them.


----------



## parisinthe20s

tcward said:


> Negative....



Don't say that! Oh well. At least we had one really good event this year


----------



## BriarPatch99




----------



## Greene728

tcward said:


> Negative....


 This!!!


----------



## Dutch

What the heck is up with the Middle Georgia weather? 

Snow earlier this winter to the north, now snow to the south...

Plenty of cold temps though...

We have the strangest weather pattern in this area. SMH


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miggy,

Is the 18z showing a CAD ice type thing for the ATL the day of the Bulldawg National Championship Game?

Not sure I like that . . . the ice. . . the Dawgs winning I'm ok with.


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> Miggy,
> 
> Is the 18z showing a CAD ice type thing for the ATL the day of the Bulldawg National Championship Game?
> 
> Not sure I like that . . . the ice. . . the Dawgs winning I'm ok with.



Dang. Don't want any ice!!!


----------



## DDD

I am not going to do an update tonight. Need this thing to get 24 more hours under it's belt. What I will say is that given the wetbulb temps that are predicted, the layer of snow in NC and SC, it is likely that the models are not handling the depth of the cold correctly. That said, there is not any blocking to hold the high pressure in place so the hit of ice is quick and then temps come up as modeled on both the GFS, EURO and CMC. So... my gut tells me to wait before getting too amped.

If you want an ice storm the quick exiting HPS is not what you want to see. Let's give it some more time and see what happens.


----------



## blood on the ground

Only ice I want is in my dranky drank!


----------



## PappyHoel

Looks like this storm going north and south of me.  Good ...  y'all be safe if you're in it, stay warm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Looks like this storm going north and south of me.  Good ...  y'all be safe if you're in it, stay warm.



You might want to verify your intel. 

If the Euro is right it will be a 9 hour event. Then we'll need to pray for a good warm up to melt that garbage fast, before the game even thinks about getting started. 

Euro is a little indecisive on the when and where right now though. If you really want insurance against it, I have a new, never used, "SnowBoogieBoard" I can make you a deal on.


----------



## NCHillbilly

15 here with a 20mph wind, pouring snow, and the roads slick, for the second time this week, so far. We have not gotten up to freezing for a week now.


----------



## Crakajak

My 3rd string weather team is calling for Ice pellets Monday from 1 am to 9 am with a high of 43 in the 30078.
Waiting on the 1st string to warm up and get ready to play.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> 15 here with a 20mph wind, pouring snow, and the roads slick, for the second time this week, so far. We have not gotten up to freezing for a week now.



We've got 17 here with the same winds, but no snow.  The highest temp I've seen all week was yesterday, and it was 31.


----------



## Resica

20 and snowing sideways here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> 15 here with a 20mph wind, pouring snow, and the roads slick, for the second time this week, so far. We have not gotten up to freezing for a week now.



It's 30°F in Anchorage Alaska right now. 

Jis sayin dawg.


----------



## Milkman

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might want to verify your intel.
> 
> If the Euro is right it will be a 9 hour event. Then we'll need to pray for a good warm up to melt that garbage fast, before the game even thinks about getting started.
> 
> Euro is a little indecisive on the when and where right now though. If you really want insurance against it, I have a new, never used, "SnowBoogieBoard" I can make you a deal on.



Post up a pic of the board.  What is your best offer so far


----------



## malak05

I can say this the concerns for me for this upcoming Monday potential is simply that we have a new fresh Snowpack to the N/NE and extremely low dewpoints coming into that event. Global models have shown to struggle with depth/strength of CAD events and just how far west and in place they can be.

The fact that Globals have shown a decent chance for CAD Monday at this time frame makes mean wonder what the NAM/RGEM will show in a few days when they get in range.


----------



## RinggoldGa

malak05 said:


> I can say this the concerns for me for this upcoming Monday potential is simply that we have a new fresh Snowpack to the N/NE and extremely low dewpoints coming into that event. Global models have shown to struggle with depth/strength of CAD events and just how far west and in place they can be.
> 
> The fact that Globals have shown a decent chance for CAD Monday at this time frame makes mean wonder what the NAM/RGEM will show in a few days when they get in range.



I will ice skate down 75 to the Benz to see this game Monday if I have to.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD and Miggy talking a lot on the Facebook right now...


----------



## JonathanG2013

smokey30725 said:


> DDD and Miggy talking a lot on the Facebook right now...



Do they have a screen name to follow their weather on facebook?


----------



## parisinthe20s

Anyone have a link to DDD Facebook account?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Don't know about facebook, but DDD also is on twitter GON Weather Guy.  He also stated to follow a group he belongs to @SEweatherwx on twitter. That is informative to follow also.


----------



## PappyHoel

Any chance Sunday night turns to snow.  I don't want ice


----------



## Matt.M

JonathanG2013 said:


> Do they have a screen name to follow their weather on facebook?



Just PM Miggy if you want access to that Group.


----------



## smokey30725

They have a private facebook page called DDD & Miggy's Hangout. If you're nice, they let you join.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

smokey30725 said:


> They have a private facebook page called DDD & Miggy's Hangout. If you're nice, they let you join.



Maybe.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Maybe.



You do have to sign that non-disclosure agreement, provide a stool sample, and learn the secret handshake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> You do have to sign that non-disclosure agreement, provide a stool sample, and learn the secret handshake.



We no longer require the stool sample. Turns out DDD is a little squeamish. 

We're not ignoring you boys and girls over here. It's just that we're waiting on more data to confirm if this is for real or not. It's a tricky forecast that the models don't handle so well, so this one's off the cuff.


----------



## jbird1

Palace intrigue.....


----------



## PappyHoel

Can one of you weather gurus tell me why the keep calling this nor'easter storm a bomb cyclone?


----------



## elfiii

PappyHoel said:


> Can one of you weather gurus tell me why the keep calling this nor'easter storm a bomb cyclone?



Because it sounds kewl and scary.


----------



## jf950y

PappyHoel said:


> Can one of you weather gurus tell me why the keep calling this nor'easter storm a bomb cyclone?


My guess is that the pressure dropped so fast? It's a winter Hurricane


----------



## normaldave

PappyHoel said:


> Can one of you weather gurus tell me why the keep calling this nor'easter storm a bomb cyclone?



These guys can:
https://twitter.com/ericfisher/status/948911911260884993

Dr. Maue with a bunch of fancy math explaining it:
https://twitter.com/RyanMaue/status/948931044731957248

My version: a storm where the barometric pressure drops  like a bomb falling from the sky, (intensifies), extremely rapidly in a 24 hour period.


----------



## PappyHoel

normaldave said:


> These guys can:
> https://twitter.com/ericfisher/status/948911911260884993
> 
> Dr. Maue with a bunch of fancy math explaining it:
> https://twitter.com/RyanMaue/status/948931044731957248
> 
> My version: a storm where the barometric pressure drops  like a bomb falling from the sky, (intensifies), extremely rapidly in a 24 hour period.



Thanks.  Apparently the technical term is bombo genesis.


----------



## PappyHoel

Or which I just learned...it can be called Explosive cyclogenesis. That sounds like me after Mexican food but I'm no meteorologist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I knew you boys could dig it up. 

The term has actually been around a long time, but is not favored by some more reasonable TV Mets because it sounds more like drama than actual forecasting. 

Extra-tropical cyclone is the word favored by those types. 

If you saw the pics from Boston earlier you would know how it got it's name. I'll see if I can dig one up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Check this out. 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/01/0...ooding-panic-high-tides-trapping-drivers.html


----------



## DDD

I really think this Monday morning coming will really get interesting.  The set up is ripe for a serious over running event.  I would really like it to get in the range of the NAM and then let's get serious about the set up.

The Canadian model was a pretty big hit of ice across much of North Georgia.  It would be hard for some people to watch the UGA game if that came to pass.  But it may be over done...

The very bottom line is that I think the models are having a real hard time with the low level cold and just how dry the air is, so that when rain starts falling into it, it will drop the temperature fast.

A little more time is needed...  Y'all stay warm.


----------



## smokey30725

Straight from the North Georgia Weather Facebook page:

The 14th to the 16th is looking interesting.  No details yet. 
Winter weather anyone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Straight from the North Georgia Weather Facebook page:
> 
> The 14th to the 16th is looking interesting.  No details yet.
> Winter weather anyone?



Well then, if we're gonna prognosticate about crystal ball weather from the GuFuS clown maps, then why don't we talk about the severe potential for the 22nd too, while we're at it?

Things change rapidly in winter weather, and as good as some of them are out there, I have little patience for discussions about weather that is beyond the reach of reliable data. Not saying what they're saying won't happen, but what they are creating is an environment where someone just has to be the first to forecast it somewhere out there in wonder world, then the next thing you know the internet is on fire about the blizzard of 2018 that is coming because some weather dude said so, and the next thing you know, when it never happens is everyone is mad at the Pro Mets again for missing a forecast they never even made to begin with.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then, if we're gonna prognosticate about crystal ball weather from the GuFuS clown maps, then why don't we talk about the severe potential for the 22nd too, while we're at it?
> 
> Things change rapidly in winter weather, and as good as some of them are out there, I have little patience for discussions about weather that is beyond the reach of reliable data. Not saying what they're saying won't happen, but what they are creating is an environment where someone just has to be the first to forecast it somewhere out there in wonder world, then the next thing you know the internet is on fire about the blizzard of 2018 that is coming because some weather dude said so, and the next thing you know, when it never happens is everyone is mad at the Pro Mets again for missing a forecast they never even made to begin with.



now this, this is interesting ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> now this, this is interesting ...



Idjit.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PLUS!!! We've gotta get past Sunday night before we start prognosticating about anything beyond that. It could be Sunday mid-day before anything gets nailed down on this one the way things are looking, though the NAM32k is in range now and is .............. well...........


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PLUS!!! We've gotta get past Sunday night before we start prognosticating about anything beyond that. It could be Sunday mid-day before anything gets nailed down on this one the way things are looking, though the NAM32k is in range now and is .............. well...........



......sorta....kinda.......maybe......but.....shift....anomaly....
CAD....vortex.....warm air...override.....moisture....But you need to tell me what will happen IMBY Monday at 6;42 a.m cause I need to know just cause I need to know.

Seriously you both do a great job at keeping us little chickens informed as to what is to come.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> ......sorta....kinda.......maybe......but.....shift....anomaly....
> CAD....vortex.....warm air...override.....moisture....But you need to tell me what will happen IMBY Monday at 6;42 a.m cause I need to know just cause I need to know.
> 
> Seriously you both do a great job at keeping us little chickens informed as to what is to come.



What I can say for certain is wide spread daylight and cold temps. We'll do good to get above freezing for a high today at da Casa de Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jis sayin.


----------



## b rad2

global warming really has messed up the seasons its never been this cold in south ga


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

b rad said:


> global warming really has messed up the seasons its never been this cold in south ga


Never is a strong statement.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Miggy,

On your screen shot the current conditions. Does that say -10 for a temp just above Tuscaloosa, AL?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Greetings from the arctic tundra. A pleasant 5* this morning, with a refreshing 15mph north wind. Everything is frozen solid and dead, including all bodies of water, most living organisms, and numerous automobiles abandoned along the roadsides. The temperature has not gotten up to the freezing point since last Saturday about mid-day. Most days this week have been balmy, with a high in the teens. There is a crust of hard-frozen snow on the ground, and random fascinating patches of black ice cover many of the roadways. The ground is frozen, with needle ice spewing up out of it. When you walk outside, snot freezes in your nose, and the tears whipped out of your eyes by the relentless north wind freeze solid on your cheeks. People have begun to accept the fact that it will never be warm again. Except that it is supposed to warm up enough by Monday morning to come a big ice storm. We can only hope.

It is truly a winter wonderland, and everyone is happy and carefree because there are no skeeters. Well, except for the folks whose houses have burned down, folks whose cars have frozen and died, and those who are suffering from frostbite and hypothermia. This is so much infinitely better than comfortable warm weather where things are alive and everything isn't frozen. Smokey and the other pseudo-Eskimos would be in paradise right now, frolicking around in their shorts and t-shirts, celebrating the lack of living insects. Well, at least for 19 minutes. That's how long the man on the tv said that it would take for your exposed skin to freeze and die under these conditions.

Have a nice day.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Greetings from the arctic tundra. A pleasant 5* this morning, with a refreshing 15mph north wind. Everything is frozen solid and dead, including all bodies of water, most living organisms, and numerous automobiles abandoned along the roadsides. The temperature has not gotten up to the freezing point since last Saturday about mid-day. Most days this week have been balmy, with a high in the teens. There is a crust of hard-frozen snow on the ground, and random fascinating patches of black ice cover many of the roadways. The ground is frozen, with needle ice spewing up out of it. When you walk outside, snot freezes in your nose, and the tears whipped out of your eyes by the relentless north wind freeze solid on your cheeks. People have begun to accept the fact that it will never be warm again. Except that it is supposed to warm up enough by Monday morning to come a big ice storm. We can only hope.
> 
> It is truly a winter wonderland, and everyone is happy and carefree because there are no skeeters. Well, except for the folks whose houses have burned down, folks whose cars have frozen and died, and those who are suffering from frostbite and hypothermia. This is so much infinitely better than comfortable warm weather where things are alive and everything isn't frozen. Smokey and the other pseudo-Eskimos would be in paradise right now, frolicking around in their shorts and t-shirts, celebrating the lack of living insects. Well, at least for 19 minutes. That's how long the man on the tv said that it would take for exposed skin to freeze and die under these conditions.
> 
> Have a nice day.



Big question is ... Is your grill/smoker protected from the elements


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Big question is ... Is your grill/smoker protected from the elements



Most of them are on my porch. I was grilling burgers at 12* a couple of evenings ago. It was not enjoyable. Your beer freezes when you sit it down. For that matter, most of my beer is trapped in the solid glacier-like block of ice that has manifested inside my cooler.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Stay warm NCHillbilly,

Hey aren't you also up high near Boone, NC?


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> Most of them are on my porch. I was grilling burgers at 12* a couple of evenings ago. It was not enjoyable. Your beer freezes when you sit it down. For that matter, most of my beer is trapped in the solid glacier-like block of ice that has manifested inside my cooler.





That`s too cold to be drinking beer anywho. Switch to the Bourbon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> That`s too cold to be drinking beer anywho. Switch to the Bourbon.



What do you mean, "switch?" I drink bourbon before, between, and after the beers.


----------



## NCHillbilly

JonathanG2013 said:


> Stay warm NCHillbilly,
> 
> Hey aren't you also up high near Boone, NC?



In the Smokies.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> What do you mean, "switch?" I drink bourbon before, between, and after the beers.


----------



## Greene728

NCHillbilly said:


> Greetings from the arctic tundra. A pleasant 5* this morning, with a refreshing 15mph north wind. Everything is frozen solid and dead, including all bodies of water, most living organisms, and numerous automobiles abandoned along the roadsides. The temperature has not gotten up to the freezing point since last Saturday about mid-day. Most days this week have been balmy, with a high in the teens. There is a crust of hard-frozen snow on the ground, and random fascinating patches of black ice cover many of the roadways. The ground is frozen, with needle ice spewing up out of it. When you walk outside, snot freezes in your nose, and the tears whipped out of your eyes by the relentless north wind freeze solid on your cheeks. People have begun to accept the fact that it will never be warm again. Except that it is supposed to warm up enough by Monday morning to come a big ice storm. We can only hope.
> 
> It is truly a winter wonderland, and everyone is happy and carefree because there are no skeeters. Well, except for the folks whose houses have burned down, folks whose cars have frozen and died, and those who are suffering from frostbite and hypothermia. This is so much infinitely better than comfortable warm weather where things are alive and everything isn't frozen. Smokey and the other pseudo-Eskimos would be in paradise right now, frolicking around in their shorts and t-shirts, celebrating the lack of living insects. Well, at least for 19 minutes. That's how long the man on the tv said that it would take for your exposed skin to freeze and die under these conditions.
> 
> Have a nice day.




NCHillbilly For President!!!  

I always chuckle at those who say they go out to crank the car in shorts and flip flops when its 25 outside! If you love it so much, why crank the car to warm?, Just crank it and run the a/c!


----------



## mguthrie

I'll take warmer weather. Tv mets are saying high temps in the 50's next week. Maybe we'll be able to get some work done


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miggy,
> 
> On your screen shot the current conditions. Does that say -10 for a temp just above Tuscaloosa, AL?



Yes, but that is a personal weather station that needs some attention, not an accurate reading.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Y'all want to see a different kind of purty pictures? Caution, I will not explain them and you'll be on your own to figure out what they are telling you. Caution #2 - They are NOT forecasts, only potential based on what the projected atmospheric conditions at the time of the model were saying. 

Yes or No?

Oh, and if you've seen them on FB, no blabbermouthing the answer.


----------



## snarlinbear

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all want to see a different kind of purty pictures? Caution, I will not explain them and you'll be on your own to figure out what they are telling you. Caution #2 - They are NOT forecasts, only potential based on what the projected atmospheric conditions at the time of the model were saying.
> 
> Yes or No?
> 
> Oh, and if you've seen them on FB, no blabbermouthing the answer.



I can't stand the suspense!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snarlinbear said:


> I can't stand the suspense!



Well, the NAM just agreed with the updated Euro that the low pressure system will be pushed to the south of us drastically decreasing our chances for precipitation so we may end up with just another cold dry day Sunday and Monday. 

It can all change in matter of hours, but this setup is trending, so for now my new graphs mean nothing.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the NAM just agreed with the updated Euro that the low pressure system will be pushed to the south of us drastically decreasing our chances for precipitation so we may end up with just another cold dry day Sunday and Monday.
> 
> It can all change in matter of hours, but this setup is trending, so for now my new graphs mean nothing.


----------



## PappyHoel

Good


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the NAM just agreed with the updated Euro that the low pressure system will be pushed to the south of us drastically decreasing our chances for precipitation so we may end up with just another cold dry day Sunday and Monday.
> 
> It can all change in matter of hours, but this setup is trending, so for now my new graphs mean nothing.



Between nothing and freezing rain I'll happily take nothing.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, the NAM just agreed with the updated Euro that the low pressure system will be pushed to the south of us drastically decreasing our chances for precipitation so we may end up with just another cold dry day Sunday and Monday.
> 
> It can all change in matter of hours, but this setup is trending, so for now my new graphs mean nothing.



Further proving that God is a BULLDAWG!


----------



## tcward

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Between nothing and freezing rain I'll happily take nothing.



This^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Question for all of you weather nuts that aren't over on FB. 

The idea has been proposed that DDD and Miggy do t-shirts for folks to purchase. However we don't want to profit from this concept if it comes to life and in order to keep upfront cost low are looking at using only one color shirt and one color ink. What we are asking in order to see if this is a viable idea are two questions:

Long Sleeve or Short Sleeve?

Would you purchase one?

(NOTE: the artwork is not set in stone, it is just something I conjured up. If someone here is good at graphic art I would gladly consider other ideas)


----------



## smokey30725

I'd buy one. Short sleeve of course.....


----------



## 3ringer

What is this weather group on FB that you speak of. Is it a secret .


----------



## 3ringer

3ringer said:


> What is this weather group on FB that you speak of. Is it a secret .



Never mind , found it


----------



## DJMarc

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Question for all of you weather nuts that aren't over on FB.
> 
> The idea has been proposed that DDD and Miggy do t-shirts for folks to purchase. However we don't want to profit from this concept if it comes to life and in order to keep upfront cost low are looking at using only one color shirt and one color ink. What we are asking in order to see if this is a viable idea are two questions:
> 
> Long Sleeve or Short Sleeve?
> 
> Would you purchase one?
> 
> (NOTE: the artwork is not set in stone, it is just something I conjured up. If someone here is good at graphic art I would gladly consider other ideas)


Absolutely would buy one.  Short sleeve!


----------



## Priest

I'd buy one..... Needs the free cat sign on the ground though. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## tcward

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Question for all of you weather nuts that aren't over on FB.
> 
> The idea has been proposed that DDD and Miggy do t-shirts for folks to purchase. However we don't want to profit from this concept if it comes to life and in order to keep upfront cost low are looking at using only one color shirt and one color ink. What we are asking in order to see if this is a viable idea are two questions:
> 
> Long Sleeve or Short Sleeve?
> 
> Would you purchase one?
> 
> (NOTE: the artwork is not set in stone, it is just something I conjured up. If someone here is good at graphic art I would gladly consider other ideas)



Yes sir! Tell me where to send the check!


----------



## JonathanG2013

Yes short sleeve


----------



## rospaw

Priest said:


> I'd buy one..... Needs the free cat sign on the ground though. ��



THIS ^^^^^

Short sleeves and a quality T-shirt!
(Blk or DARK green even DARK blue) No queer blue, please


----------



## normaldave

Yep, free cat logo for sure, and a couple more catch phrases, IMBY?, Clown Maps, Spinny Things, Snowmageddon, Snotsnowin, Snowice please, sled4sale, etc.  
Edit: maybe a dancing beagle just for old time's sake.


----------



## blood on the ground

rospaw said:


> THIS ^^^^^
> 
> Short sleeves and a quality T-shirt!
> (Blk or DARK green even DARK blue) No queer blue, please



You can't say that word on here....


----------



## gunnurse

I'm in! Make sure to buy some for those with enhanced body habitus. (2X)


----------



## whitetaco02

normaldave said:


> Yep, free cat logo for sure, and a couple more catch phrases, IMBY?, Clown Maps, Spinny Things, Snowmageddon, Snotsnowin, Snowice please, sled4sale, etc.
> Edit: maybe a dancing beagle just for old time's sake.



Those could be all hashtags that surround the shirt?


----------



## smokey30725

Any updates on the system coming through tomorrow night? Local guys saying up to 1\10th inch of ice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rospaw said:


> THIS ^^^^^
> 
> Short sleeves and a quality T-shirt!
> (Blk or DARK green even DARK blue) No queer blue, please



Special order rainbow shirt just for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Any updates on the system coming through tomorrow night? Local guys saying up to 1\10th inch of ice.



Spann is sticking with light ice and even a flurry in NW Bama, which is where you really live (the state lines are wrong). 

Most all models have abandoned anything significant, if at all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Nothing it all evaporated


----------



## rospaw

gunnurse said:


> I'm in! Make sure to buy some for those with enhanced body habitus. (2X)



I TOLD YOU I WAS WORKING ON MY DIET .....Dagnabbit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rospaw said:


> I TOLD YOU I WAS WORKING ON MY DIET .....Dagnabbit!



Soooo, you're fluffy.


----------



## malak05

Some models have upticked moisture and got to some outputs of .25-.30 of fz rain for parts of NW Ga down to western edge of ATL Monday morning before warming up or dieing off not saying it's gonna be bad or get worse as these are models but CAD events are hard to measure.

Just pay attention tomorrow if moisture return seems like it may arrive early Monday Am or more precip breaks out things could change quickly


----------



## rospaw

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Soooo, you're fluffy.



No comment ........


----------



## forsyth793

My Storm Tracker App is going to sell a lot of bread and milk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

forsyth793 said:


> My Storm Tracker App is going to sell a lot of bread and milk



Weather Apps are about as useless as a screen door on a submarine. 

The greatest potential, right now, for any freezing fog/mist is up in NW Ga. Everywhere else is a carp shoot and most likely moisture starved, even though the surface temps will be in place.


----------



## PappyHoel

Doesn't even look like rain here now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Doesn't even look like rain here now.



And it might not look much like it when it gets here. This is a cat and mouse game of set of influences that will come right down to the good ol days of meteorology aka look out the window. 

Here's what the WPC says is most likely, and given all of the possibilities at play I'd say it's the safest forecast to go with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Channel 2 has given three different forecasts over the last hour.   Someone once said, "Like nailing jello to a tree."


----------



## NCHillbilly

It is 3 degrees here. Yay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> Channel 2 has given three different forecasts over the last hour.   Someone once said, "Like nailing jello to a tree."


Hmmmm, wonder who that could be. 


NCHillbilly said:


> It is 3 degrees here. Yay.



You love it and you know it.


----------



## 3ringer

Atlanta has to be the hardest city to forecast in the world.


----------



## blood on the ground

Whad i miss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Whad i miss



You won the lottery but never claimed your prize so they drew new numbers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

blood on the ground said:


> Whad i miss



The alarm clock going off.


----------



## malak05

Ruh ro, WWA expanded and Euro, RGEM, and NAM all trending wetter and a lil earlier


----------



## snarlinbear

Thanks for the update .  I guess that this site is dying on the vine.  No pics, maps, or other commentary.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snarlinbear said:


> Thanks for the update .  I guess that this site is dying on the vine.  No pics, maps, or other commentary.



Post #263 not good enough for you? 

Nobody is going to be able to tell you exactly where and what with a system like this. That map lays it out pretty accurately .

The only thing that will be more accurate with a setup like this is a weather rock.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Winter weather advisory for metro Atlanta and north Georgia for freezing rain Monday. It’s broken into sections, this is a partial map. Stand by for more areas. pic.twitter.com/AlakhdLybi</p>— Brad Nitz (@BradNitzWSB) January 7, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Winter weather advisory for north Georgia for freezing rain Monday. It’s broken into sections, this is a partial map. See other tweets. pic.twitter.com/RPhZnfe3mQ</p>— Brad Nitz (@BradNitzWSB) January 7, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Winter weather advisory for North an NW Georgia for freezing rain Monday. It’s broken into sections, this is a partial map. See other tweets. pic.twitter.com/HeqDp6BfBK</p>— Brad Nitz (@BradNitzWSB) January 7, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## snarlinbear

Thanks for the info.  My rock says it's cold and dry with a moderately brisk wind.  Bright through a thin overcast.  Squirrels' and birds working at a feverish pitch.  I think they know something.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Natl weather issued this for us on the eastern side of the state around 3pm, but the forecast says no, and hasn't changed.  


...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 5 AM TO 1 PM EST
MONDAY...

* WHAT...Freezing rain or drizzle expected. The ice will result 
in very slippery conditions on sidewalks, roads and bridges, 
including during the morning commute on Monday. Total ice 
accumulations of a light glaze are expected.

* WHERE...Portions of Upstate South Carolina, northeast Georgia 
and the southwestern North Carolina mountains.

* WHEN...From 5 AM to 1 PM EST Monday.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...The ice will result in difficult travel
conditions, including during the morning commute on Monday. The
freezing rain will change over to all rain during the 
afternoon.


----------



## jbird1

It's interesting to note that this event does not resemble the traditional CAD freezing rain events where the cold slides down the Eastern side of the Mtns. creating the "CAD prone areas." running North and East of Atlanta.  From looking at the map Spann posted, the most vulnerable areas for this event are actually NW Ga.


----------



## RinggoldGa

*Not chancing it*

Not missing the Natty tomorrow night.  Canceled morning patients at my office and am heading to ATL now to stay with a buddy.  If need be we can walk/slide our way to the dome from there. Not going to risky any ice keeping me away.

Go Dawgs!

GATA


----------



## HuntinMaconCO

Paulding canceled schools.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Union county just cancelled school for tomorrow.  I guess they're buying it.


----------



## ryork

Bremen City and Carrollton City Schools closed tomorrow too.


----------



## elandil

Bartow county and Cartersville City schools cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## jbird1

Forsyth County cancelled


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Stephens county schools are close tomorrow


----------



## Lukikus2

Never would had believed the amount of moisture that is happening now at that line of all places. I see Migs concerns now. Not a good time of the year for events as such unfolding.


----------



## PappyHoel

Dawson County schools are closed tomorrow.


----------



## 95g atl

Gwinnett County schools are closed for TOMORROW (Monday)


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

Coweta schools also closed.


----------



## fraz0442

Rockdale schools are closed.


----------



## gasmasher

Some state agencies in ATL are now closed.


----------



## the prospector

Pickens county schools closed.


----------



## smokey30725

Walker and Catoosa are closed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Well at least all of the kids will have time to prepare for the game. I wouldn't lay odds on this wx event happening anymore than I would who will win this game. Squirreliest set up and lack of agreement in the models I have ever seen.


----------



## GoldDot40

Obviously we'd rather officials cancel school, etc and be wrong about the ice vs the other way around.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

That front is moving across Alabama at a pretty good clip, and dumping some moisture.

Only time will tell


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

GoldDot40 said:


> Obviously we'd rather officials cancel school, etc and be wrong about the ice vs the other way around.



Absolutely. Plus they get the day to prepare for the big game.


----------



## YankeeRedneck

gunnurse said:


> I'm in! Make sure to buy some for those with enhanced body habitus. (2X)



Me 2XL !!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Seems way too warm up here near Chattanooga right now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

NE GA Pappy said:


> That front is moving across Alabama at a pretty good clip, and dumping some moisture.
> 
> Only time will tell



looks like the front might be stalling a bit.  it is still only about 1/2 way across Alabama, but not nearly as scattered


----------



## malak05

75 Northbound near Ringgold appears to be all lanes blocked tractor trailer overturn per Channel 2 Traffic section and FB reports


----------



## klfutrelle

Looks like it should warm up in North East Ga before the moisture hits.


----------



## PappyHoel

klfutrelle said:


> Looks like it should warm up in North East Ga before the moisture hits.



Good not even raining here


----------



## toyota4x4h

malak05 said:


> 75 Northbound near Ringgold appears to be all lanes blocked tractor trailer overturn per Channel 2 Traffic section and FB reports



35 car pile up last I heard at 8am


----------



## 95g atl

Well that was another great idea to close the schools in Gwinnett County.............................
for party cloudy skies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

95g atl said:


> Well that was another great idea to close the schools in Gwinnett County.............................
> for party cloudy skies.



Would you rather school get out early because it does set in and a bus load of kids slide off the road and hit a tree? 
I have been a part of these county phone conferences with the NWS and these decisions are not made lightly. The safety of the children are paramount in these decisions. 
In terms of forecasting, there is nothing anyone in science can do to predict the where, when and how much or not at all during a setup like this. 

All counties that cancelled did so wisely after a lengthy conference call with the NWS acting on the best information that everyone had availability to.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

95g atl said:


> Well that was another great idea to close the schools in Gwinnett County.............................
> for party cloudy skies.



Yeah, and if they hadn't and we'd got ice and the kids got stuck like they did a few years ago there'd be all sort of backlash. These situations I don't blame them for closing, but when it's just cold? C'mon now.


----------



## Crakajak

95g atl said:


> Well that was another great idea to close the schools in Gwinnett County.............................
> for party cloudy skies.



You can always homeschool...just saying....


----------



## 95g atl

Yes, yes, I do have to agree somewhat with your responses.  Just a little irritated at what as transpired in the past with these decisions.

Here is my complaint:

I recall last month that schools didn't close, and made my own judgement to get my son out of school because roads were collecting a lot of snow (more than an inch of snow on the road here in Suwanee).  Quite some time later, as we are playing in the snow, i finally rec'd the text saying to come get your kids.
*Whoever made that late call should be terminated.*

Then the other issue I had was when we had the tropical storm come in and knock out some power last fall ----  THREE days kids were out of school in Gwinnett...............the final statistics were a couple of schools (out of the entire district lost power).  Everyone else suffered because of a small % of no power.  So off of work for three days.  *That was another bad call.*
I'm not the only one that complained about this........

Hence with the above TWO and RECENT events caused me to be a little irritated about today's decision .  Am I wrong?  Maybe......

Perhaps today was a fair call? 

--- what I don't understand is the folks in the north do NOT cancel school unless they have EXTREMELY  severe weather.  Their buses must be magical buses.  

The good news is we can agree to disagree and all express our individual opinion.


----------



## 95g atl

Crakajak said:


> You can always homeschool...just saying....



HAHA!!!  Ok.  That's kind of a smart remark sir.  Thanks.


I pay over $10,000 a year in Gwinnett property taxes.  and ONLY, YES ONLY REASON I LIVE IN NORTH GWINNETT FOR THE SCHOOLS.  Not for the traffic, high home cost, changing demographics, etc.

Home school???? Not an option.  I believe in a GOOD public school and good college program.  I myself have an MBA from a top rated school out west.  I paid good money for that school and I went through the public school system ----which was SUBPAR of what my son has today.  (my parents loved the area - despite the crappy schools -and were not moving).

The only BENEFIT of today's school closing is they are NOT counting it towards a make up day in the future.  IT is called a DIGITAL LEARNING DAY.  

In addition: ==============================================================================================================
Let me guess on the people that are responding do NOT have to stay home with their kids??????    Let's hear some answers????????
(your wife gets to do that, huh????  --- or your kids are old enough to stay by themselves)
Guess what, I'm a single dad so I have ALL duties with raising my son..............90% on me.  Grandma helps every so often when she can.  NOT TODAY.  NOT THE OTHER TIMES kid stayed home from school.

But I get to earn the income, raise my son, pick him up/drop him off from school.  Grocery store, pay everything, and in addition STAY HOME WHEN SCHOOL IS OUT and not be able to do my daily work tasks efficiently.


So turn the tables around and if you had to stay home with your children, I sincerely bet you'd be complaining about this nonsense..............!!
Tell me i'm wrong.  Who stays home with their child when the school closes for the day??????????????????


----------



## Nicodemus

95g atl said:


> HAHA!!!  Ok.  That's kind of a smart remark sir.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> I pay over $10,000 a year in Gwinnett property taxes.  and ONLY, YES ONLY REASON I LIVE IN NORTH GWINNETT FOR THE SCHOOLS.  Not for the traffic, high home cost, changing demographics, etc.
> 
> Home school???? Not an option.  I believe in a GOOD public school and good college program.  I myself have an MBA from a top rated school out west.  I paid good money for that school and I went through the public school system ----which was SUBPAR of what my son has today.  (my parents loved the area - despite the crappy schools -and were not moving).
> 
> The only BENEFIT of today's school closing is they are NOT counting it towards a make up day in the future.  IT is called a DIGITAL LEARNING DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> *Let me guess on the people that are responding do NOT have to stay home with their kids??????    Let's hear some answers????????*





Good grief! We slandered the king of england and butchered his soldiers for less than that.


----------



## PappyHoel

Not even raining


----------



## NE GA Pappy

95g atl said:


> HAHA!!!  Ok.  That's kind of a smart remark sir.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> I pay over $10,000 a year in Gwinnett property taxes.  and ONLY, YES ONLY REASON I LIVE IN NORTH GWINNETT FOR THE SCHOOLS.  Not for the traffic, high home cost, changing demographics, etc.
> 
> Home school???? Not an option.  I believe in a GOOD public school and good college program.  I myself have an MBA from a top rated school out west.  I paid good money for that school and I went through the public school system ----which was SUBPAR of what my son has today.  (my parents loved the area - despite the crappy schools -and were not moving).
> 
> The only BENEFIT of today's school closing is they are NOT counting it towards a make up day in the future.  IT is called a DIGITAL LEARNING DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> *Let me guess on the people that are responding do NOT have to stay home with their kids??????    Let's hear some answers????????*




I have a good friend who teaches in that school district, and from her daily observations, most of the classes taught are liberal gardens being cultivated for the harvest in colleges.  Maybe you like the liberal stances of the teachers and/or administration in Gwinnett and that doesn't bother you, but it would sure concern me.

BTW, how old is your kid?


----------



## 95g atl

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have a good friend who teaches in that school district, and from her daily observations, most of the classes taught are liberal gardens being cultivated for the harvest in colleges.  Maybe you like the liberal stances of the teachers and/or administration in Gwinnett and that doesn't bother you, but it would sure concern me.
> 
> BTW, how old is your kid?



Glenn, he is 7.
AND I HATE LIBERAL Bull Snot.  HATE IT.  (we met a couple times before, you didn't see my gun stickers on the window??)  haha

---educate me on what school?  B/C i am fairly active with my son through K and 1st grades and I do not see that OR I would have voiced my opinion LOUDLY.


BELIEVE ME -------------- Once he is out of school OR this school district turns to poo, I am selling my property in Suwanee and moving into far north GA and private school him.  
(whoever said Homeschool is out of their mind for my situation).

I love N GA, but the schools............................


----------



## 95g atl

Nicodemus said:


> Good grief! We slandered the king of england and butchered his soldiers for less than that.



LOL.......Nic, I have a decent house and some small tract of acreage, PLUS my office buildings.  LOL.
Suwanee and Gwinnett loves them taxes!

I really enjoy your humor.  Thanks for making me smile today sir.


----------



## 95g atl

back on topic folks.
(if you want to PM me a sly remark, go for it) 

anyone have any snow, sleet, freezing rain, or rain?



SUWANEE - mostly cloudy.  Calm winds.....33 degrees.

My friend in west Ga said he has some ice.  Another one north of canton said freezing rain.  All people from my area have gone to work and said no precip.


----------



## Crakajak

95g atl said:


> HAHA!!!  Ok.  That's kind of a smart remark sir.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> I pay over $10,000 a year in Gwinnett property taxes.  and ONLY, YES ONLY REASON I LIVE IN NORTH GWINNETT FOR THE SCHOOLS.  Not for the traffic, high home cost, changing demographics, etc.
> 
> Home school???? Not an option.  I believe in a GOOD public school and good college program.  I myself have an MBA from a top rated school out west.  I paid good money for that school and I went through the public school system ----which was SUBPAR of what my son has today.  (my parents loved the area - despite the crappy schools -and were not moving).
> 
> The only BENEFIT of today's school closing is they are NOT counting it towards a make up day in the future.  IT is called a DIGITAL LEARNING DAY.
> 
> In addition: ==============================================================================================================
> Let me guess on the people that are responding do NOT have to stay home with their kids??????    Let's hear some answers????????
> (your wife gets to do that, huh????  --- or your kids are old enough to stay by themselves)
> Guess what, I'm a single dad so I have ALL duties with raising my son..............90% on me.  Grandma helps every so often when she can.  NOT TODAY.  NOT THE OTHER TIMES kid stayed home from school.
> 
> But I get to earn the income, raise my son, pick him up/drop him off from school.  Grocery store, pay everything, and in addition STAY HOME WHEN SCHOOL IS OUT and not be able to do my daily work tasks efficiently.
> 
> 
> So turn the tables around and if you had to stay home with your children, I sincerely bet you'd be complaining about this nonsense..............!!
> Tell me i'm wrong.  Who stays home with their child when the school closes for the day??????????????????


Wan't meant as a smart remark. 
Raising children is tough....raising them by yourself even tougher. 
I have 3 people out today because school is out. Look at the extra time you have got to spend with the kiddo this year.Bet he will remember snow days with dad over what he did in school if he was there that day.


----------



## malak05

how bout that near miss....


----------



## 95g atl

Crakajak said:


> look at the extra time you have got to spend with the kiddo this year.Bet he will remember snow days with dad over what he did in school if he was there that day.



True sir, very true.  Thank you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

95g atl said:


> Yes, yes, I do have to agree somewhat with your responses.  Just a little irritated at what as transpired in the past with these decisions.
> 
> Here is my complaint:
> 
> I recall last month that schools didn't close, and made my own judgement to get my son out of school because roads were collecting a lot of snow (more than an inch of snow on the road here in Suwanee).  Quite some time later, as we are playing in the snow, i finally rec'd the text saying to come get your kids.
> *Whoever made that late call should be terminated.*
> 
> Then the other issue I had was when we had the tropical storm come in and knock out some power last fall ----  THREE days kids were out of school in Gwinnett...............the final statistics were a couple of schools (out of the entire district lost power).  Everyone else suffered because of a small % of no power.  So off of work for three days.  *That was another bad call.*
> I'm not the only one that complained about this........
> 
> Hence with the above TWO and RECENT events caused me to be a little irritated about today's decision .  Am I wrong?  Maybe......
> 
> Perhaps today was a fair call?
> 
> --- what I don't understand is the folks in the north do NOT cancel school unless they have EXTREMELY  severe weather.  Their buses must be magical buses.
> 
> The good news is we can agree to disagree and all express our individual opinion.



If I don't understand how to tear down and rebuild a diesel engine, I'm sure not gonna tell the mechanic doing it how to, or complain about how he does it. 

You want to fix the system, feel it is broke, and unless you have a PhD in Meteorology your next best opportunity is to get involved in the BOE for Gwinnett County. 

My job is Design and Project Management. I've learned over the last 30 years that if someone doesn't like the way something is being done the best solution is to let them try and do it better. It is typically a very educational process for them and rarely do you hear another peep out of them. I also just wrapped up my second stint as HOA presbo in our subby. Had two royal pain in the keester know it alls. At our turn over meeting in September I nominated them both for office, presbo and vice presbo and we railroaded them in via vote. 

Haven't heard a peep out of them since, and the items that they seemed to be so critical haven't been touched in 5 months. 

The squeaky wheel only gets the grease if it is serving a functional purpose in the machine.


----------



## smokey30725

Starting to thaw here in NW Georgia up by Chattanooga. I'm about to get on the road and head to Dalton for work. Hope that big pileup on I75 is cleared.


----------



## Spanky916

It's currently 30 in Snellville and just started to sprinkle.


----------



## 95g atl

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I don't understand how to tear down and rebuild a diesel engine, I'm sure not gonna tell the mechanic doing it how to, or complain about how he does it.
> 
> You want to fix the system, feel it is broke, and unless you have a PhD in Meteorology your next best opportunity is to get involved in the BOE for Gwinnett County.
> 
> My job is Design and Project Management. I've learned over the last 30 years that if someone doesn't like the way something is being done the best solution is to let them try and do it better. It is typically a very educational process for them and rarely do you hear another peep out of them. I also just wrapped up my second stint as HOA presbo in our subby. Had two royal pain in the keester know it alls. At our turn over meeting in September I nominated them both for office, presbo and vice presbo and we railroaded them in via vote.
> 
> Haven't heard a peep out of them since, and the items that they seemed to be so critical haven't been touched in 5 months.
> 
> The squeaky wheel only gets the grease if it is serving a functional purpose in the machine.



LOL.  I'm not going to argue with a man w/a PhD in Meteorology.  Nope, you got me!  But when it comes to running a business, financial administration, and making money, etc., well.............
If the school system had to make money, they'd be bankrupt in a week.  Fortunately they get thrown money in every direction.

Ah, a moment ago I had an interesting conversation w/someone in the school district.  She indicated Gwinnett has been wanting to try the DIGITAL LEARNING DAY for quite some time, and acted on it today.

I presume you don't stay at home with your kids when school is called out?  Hence the reason for my argument.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

95g atl said:


> Glenn, he is 7.
> AND I HATE LIBERAL Bull Snot.  HATE IT.  (we met a couple times before, you didn't see my gun stickers on the window??)  haha
> 
> ---educate me on what school?  B/C i am fairly active with my son through K and 1st grades and I do not see that OR I would have voiced my opinion LOUDLY.
> 
> 
> BELIEVE ME -------------- Once he is out of school OR this school district turns to poo, I am selling my property in Suwanee and moving into far north GA and private school him.
> (whoever said Homeschool is out of their mind for my situation).
> 
> I love N GA, but the schools............................



my friend teaches at the high school level.  She might not have information on the primary grades, but I will ask her.  I know she is looking for an escape route out of there as quickly as possible.

I remember you now.... It takes me a bit sometimes.  DUH!

while you are out of school, you might as well load that boy up and go deer hunting or something.  If I don't keep my eye on Dylan every minute, he is at the window looking outside or outside enjoying the mild weather.  That boy is a big mess, I tell ya.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

we have absolutely a beautiful cloud cover in Stephens county.

No rain, no drizzle, no thing.  It is 34 degrees now


----------



## parisinthe20s

35 and drizzling in Woodstock. Rain has been coming and going for the last hour. Wish it was snow!


----------



## PappyHoel

Light rain in Sandy springs no ice to see


----------



## rospaw

I see both sides of this coin. Always best to lean towards the way of caution when dealing with kids especially OTHER peoples kids. One kids gets hurt in a bus accident due to winter weather and heads will role in that district/area. Nothing against school bus drivers BUT (say this nicely) they are not skilled truck drivers. They will hire most anyone that has a DL and a pulse.  I think it's 13k a year in gilmer county ga.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

The school system here is begging for drivers. They had a banner out on the side of the road at the high school where the bus shop is trying to entice people.  About the only thing that job has going for it is the insurance you get thru the state benefits side.  You can insure your family for about $400 a month with them.  That helps to make up for the low pay somewhat.

They pay per shift here. Something like $28 or $32 a shift, whether that takes 2 hours or 4 hours, same pay rate


----------



## 95g atl

NE GA Pappy said:


> my friend teaches at the high school level.  She might not have information on the primary grades, but I will ask her.  I know she is looking for an escape route out of there as quickly as possible.
> 
> I remember you now.... It takes me a bit sometimes.  DUH!
> 
> while you are out of school, you might as well load that boy up and go deer hunting or something.  If I don't keep my eye on Dylan every minute, he is at the window looking outside or outside enjoying the mild weather.  That boy is a big mess, I tell ya.



High school level.  Oh man, if I find out they are pushing liberal nonsense, he won't go.  Either a private school OR moving him out of the area.  

In all reality, the liberals are SLOWLY taking over.  

Hunting.....LOL.  Just wasn't enough time to get to the club today and do what we have to do today, otherwise we'd be there. 




rospaw said:


> I see both sides of this coin. Always best to lean towards the way of caution when dealing with kids especially OTHER peoples kids. One kids gets hurt in a bus accident due to winter weather and heads will role in that district/area. Nothing against school bus drivers BUT (say this nicely) they are not skilled truck drivers. They will hire most anyone that has a DL and a pulse.  I think it's 13k a year in gilmer county ga.



I agree, I would never want a child to be hurt.  Gilmer county the wather is much different than metro atl.

My argument has, and has been, about the past poor calls the schools have made.  Still completely baffled at when the choose NOT to close the school, we have inches of snow.  And when they do choose to close the school, we have rain.  Weather is unpredictable, I completely agree.

Can anyone sincerely answer the question why the bad call in December when it was known we would have snow?

--------------------------

Weather update Suwanee:  11:49

36 degrees!!!! 
extremely light rain, just barely more than a sprinkle.  No frozen stuff.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

95g atl said:


> Can anyone sincerely answer the question why the bad call in December when it was known we would have snow?



Seriously, do you not remember that forecast?  Only expecting a small amount to none at all.  And then the moisture kept coming and dumped 10" everywhere.


----------



## Buckfever 2

Ok...what are the next dates we are looking at for frozen stuff ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

95g atl said:


> LOL.  I'm not going to argue with a man w/a PhD in Meteorology.  Nope, you got me!  But when it comes to running a business, financial administration, and making money, etc., well.............
> If the school system had to make money, they'd be bankrupt in a week.  Fortunately they get thrown money in every direction.
> 
> Ah, a moment ago I had an interesting conversation w/someone in the school district.  She indicated Gwinnett has been wanting to try the DIGITAL LEARNING DAY for quite some time, and acted on it today.
> 
> I presume you don't stay at home with your kids when school is called out?  Hence the reason for my argument.



OH, I don't have a PhD in anything, but I know my limitations.


----------



## 95g atl

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Seriously, do you not remember that forecast?  Only expecting a small amount to none at all.  And then the moisture kept coming and dumped 10" everywhere.



says the man from BLAIRSVILLE.  Weather is night and day compared to metro.
Hmm, I recall Miguel's forecast said snow, and a bit of it.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH, I don't have a PhD in anything, but I know my limitations.



I don't have limitations.  
I guess that's just part of my problem.



====
guess y'all don't get it the entire reason for my babbling on here.....anyone a single dad that has their kids all the time?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

95g atl said:


> guess y'all don't get it the entire reason for my babbling on here.....anyone a single dad that has their kids all the time?



You need to get your butt off the computer and get out of the house.  Take your kid and go for a ride.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Raining pretty steady now by me. No ice though


----------



## Crakajak

95g atl said:


> says the man from BLAIRSVILLE.  Weather is night and day compared to metro.
> Hmm, I recall Miguel's forecast said snow, and a bit of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have limitations.
> I guess that's just part of my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ====
> guess y'all don't get it the entire reason for my babbling on here.....anyone a single dad that has their kids all the time?



No, but my bil raised 3 all by himself.Full custody started at age 7,9,and 10.


----------



## 95g atl

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You need to get your butt off the computer and get out of the house.  Take your kid and go for a ride.



Nice.............!  Pretty rude there.  


Can't b/c i'm working.................... 

Why didn't you comment on Miguel's December forecast?  were you wrong, you can tell us you're wrong.  ?
I mean I admit I was wrong to post anything on here because of the confrontational people on here.  (some, not all).






Crakajak said:


> No, but my bil raised 3 all by himself.Full custody started at age 7,9,and 10.


That wasn't directed towards you. 

Yup, then he knows how i'm doing.  Except he has THREE kids.  Good for him, it's tough.  People that haven't exp'd it, don't know it.


----------



## 95g atl

FOLKS:

This is getting a little out of control and we are venturing off topic.

What is with the aggressiveness here?

We all can share opinions and comments, however, some of them are borderline rude, mean, and insulting.  Maybe someone is having a bad day, heck, I get them every once in awhile.  

Let's get back on topic and if someone would like to throw insults or some hostility, PM me.  I'm a big boy and can handle it, however, it is not fair to clutter up the weather chat.

Thanks.


----------



## Da Possum

mercy.....


----------



## smokey30725

I'm just here for the weather updates and to enjoy NCHillbilly's delightful winter musings.


----------



## blood on the ground

Man... I see I missed a lot while I've been on the DL


----------



## Crakajak

blood on the ground said:


> Man... I see I missed a lot while I've been on the DL



We should be getting some good roof sitting weather this week...keep a poncho handy though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> We should be getting some good roof sitting weather this week...keep a poncho handy though.



Poncho? Don't know him, but I do keep Sancho Panza close by.


----------



## PappyHoel

Da Possum said:


> mercy.....



I know, they were heating up this cold weather thread.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poncho? Don't know him, but I do keep Sancho Panza close by.



That was intended to keep his reebs dry.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Has this been a total non-event?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Its warm enough here for NCH to don his moodie shorts and flipper floppers.


----------



## smokey30725

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Has this been a total non-event?



Up here it caused a 35 car pileup on I75. It was odd how it was just rain around 6 AM and by 7:30 it was freezing to everything and then by 11 AM it was all thawing and changed back over to rain.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I went to bed last night and it was 29.  It warmed up to 37 by daylight this morning, and got as high as 44 this afternoon.  It's the first time in 8 or 9 days we've gotten out of the 30s.


----------



## NCHillbilly

NE GA Pappy said:


> Its warm enough here for NCH to don his moodie shorts and flipper floppers.


Didn't get a drop here until about 3:00. It was 45 here when I got home. First day we've broken freezing for over a week. Supposed to be up to nearly 60 by the end of the week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Didn't get a drop here until about 3:00. It was 45 here when I got home. First day we've broken freezing for over a week. Supposed to be up to nearly 60 by the end of the week.



Then it's gonna get cold again. 

Never fear, the weather you love isn't done yet.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then it's gonna get cold again.
> 
> Never fear, the weather you love isn't done yet.



Oh, it won't be done until around the second week of May.


----------



## smokey30725

It's downright balmy here today in Dalton.


----------



## jbird1

It's hot


----------



## NCHillbilly

Great weather here this afternoon.


----------



## parisinthe20s

It goes from 34° to 60° in one day. Gotta love Georgia weather. I'd rather the reverse, but it sure is nice out.


----------



## mguthrie

fraz0442 said:


> Rockdale schools are closed.





parisinthe20s said:


> It goes from 34° to 60° in one day. Gotta love Georgia weather. I'd rather the reverse, but it sure is nice out.



Give it a couple days. It's headed back the other way. Miggy ,do you have any insight on the chance of severe weather for Friday?


----------



## mguthrie

Not sure why it pasted rockdale schools closed.


----------



## smokey30725

mguthrie said:


> Give it a couple days. It's headed back the other way. Miggy ,do you have any insight on the chance of severe weather for Friday?



Local guys are saying showers and boomers on Friday here near Chattanooga.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Local guys are saying showers and boomers on Friday here near Chattanooga.



Yeah, right now I don't see CAPE or Vorticity values in a range for much concern. A little breeze, a little rain, a little lightning and a few big booms are just common ol thunderstorms. Severe weather is a whole other set of dynamics. Rest assured I will keep an eye on it though. 

Now, for a little more speculation. Euro has come around to where the NAM32km (not reliable in my book) is in thinking a good snow event could occur for N. AL. That leaves NW GA vulnerable to some precip, but nothing guaranteed. This is cold chasing wrap around moisture and is about impossible to depend on for anything other than rain followed by wind followed by cold, but the chance is there so I'll pass it along. For now, don't hold your breath. 

Sorry about the maps being out of order time wise. I've got the crud and my attention to detail has taken a lower place on the priority list for now.


----------



## smokey30725

Don't worry. The no-snow dome will mobilize at the first sign of wintry precipitation.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring back winter!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

52* this morning.   Is the thermometer broken?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Don't worry. The no-snow dome will mobilize at the first sign of wintry precipitation.



You must own one of these too? It's been preventing any appreciable amount of winter weather here at my house for 8 years now. A fantastic investment.


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must own one of these too? It's been preventing any appreciable amount of winter weather here at my house for 8 years now. A fantastic investment.



Dang.. Thats worse than my wood stove project... That had me under a hex for a couple years!


----------



## PappyHoel

Miggy I have that same sled.  It's wore out, handles busted off etc from 3 years of use


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PappyHoel said:


> Miggy I have that same sled.  It's wore out, handles busted off etc from 3 years of use



I think the secret is you have to leave the tags on. Once you remove them the mojo is gone.


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think the secret is you have to leave the tags on. Once you remove them the mojo is gone.



They are good in the summer too on the slip and slide.


----------



## Keebs

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, right now I don't see CAPE or Vorticity values in a range for much concern. A little breeze, a little rain, a little lightning and a few big booms are just common ol thunderstorms. Severe weather is a whole other set of dynamics. Rest assured I will keep an eye on it though.
> 
> Now, for a little more speculation. Euro has come around to where the NAM32km (not reliable in my book) is in thinking a good snow event could occur for N. AL. That leaves NW GA vulnerable to some precip, but nothing guaranteed. This is cold chasing wrap around moisture and is about impossible to depend on for anything other than rain followed by wind followed by cold, but the chance is there so I'll pass it along. For now, don't hold your breath.
> 
> Sorry about the maps being out of order time wise. I've got the crud and my attention to detail has taken a lower place on the priority list for now.


    FINALLY, maps that show my area as well!!!


----------



## smokey30725

Local guy says thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon with flurries and snow showers overnight into Saturday morning. Welcome to winter in Georgia!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Local guy says thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon with flurries and snow showers overnight into Saturday morning. Welcome to winter in Georgia!



Thundersnow.......shhhhhhhhhhbooom.....

You won't get any of that, and as of yet they can't decide the track of the low pressure that will cause the precip, so you might get none of that, except for the rain and a boomer or two.


----------



## Crakajak

PappyHoel said:


> Miggy I have that same sled.  It's wore out, handles busted off etc from 3 years of use



Miggy will sell you his,you give yours to Smokey and erbody be happee!!!!!The no snow dome would be gon.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Miggy will sell you his,you give yours to Smokey and erbody be happee!!!!!The no snow dome would be gon.....



Good plan. I like the way you think.

I would offer to sell it to NCHillbilly, since he needs a break from all the snow, but in order for the sled to work up there the State would probably require an additional $2k in permits.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good plan. I like the way you think.
> 
> I would offer to sell it to NCHillbilly, since he needs a break from all the snow, but in order for the sled to work up there the State would probably require an additional $2k in permits.



He  lives  in a high tax liberal county.Is there some corelation between high taxes and snow coverage???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> He  lives  in a high tax liberal county.Is there some corelation between high taxes and snow coverage???



Yes, high tax liberal territories are governed by snowflakes.


----------



## blood on the ground

All this talk about snow flakes has got me thinking about breakin out my favorite nanner slang ..the one that momma gave me a couple years ago!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Crakajak said:


> He  lives  in a high tax liberal county.Is there some corelation between high taxes and snow coverage???



No, I live in a high-tax conservative hillbilly county next door to the higher-tax liberal hipster county. 

And I own some land in a low-tax part of rural SC, and it hardly ever snows there. Hmmmm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> All this talk about snow flakes has got me thinking about breakin out my favorite nanner slang ..the one that momma gave me a couple years ago!


Crocheted it wif wool yarn?


----------



## blood on the ground

Steady rain in Cartersville at the moment


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

*** Not a Forecast***

BUT I have some friends up north of the Nashville area in Kentucky. They are in for a mess starting tomorrow morning if this all pans out.

There is still disagreement on the actual track of the low, so this effects just how much moisture there will be to feed back into the cold air, but for now it is safe to say that area between Nashville up into Adairsville Ky and north of Bowling Green KY could safely expect the precip to continue as rain until tomorrow morning, then it will convert to sleet dropping the ground temps from 55° rapidly to the mid 20's and begin accumulating before turning over to snow, which with a frozen precip base will start accumulating immediately.

Frozen precip totals (sleet and snow) could range from 3" up to 8" and more in some areas up there. It won't go away fast either as the cold coming in with this system will linger for days after the event with another shot of light to moderate snow coming in after midnight on next Tuesday to add to the mess.

For N. AL. and N. GA it is still hit and miss as there is still a great disagreement on this low pressure track. N. AL totals range from nothing to 4" and N. Ga. range from nothing to just over an inch or so. The areas in N. AL Florence over to Huntsville and the areas in N. GA would be Ringold over to above Chatsworth and a slight bit East of there.

Synopsis: Mid Tennessee northward into the mid latitude states will have a mess. N. AL to N. GA could see a flizzard. The determining factor, when it switches over will be the sleet because it will drop the groud temps fast allowing any snow activity behind it to accumulate. Grab you some jello and fix it up. When it sets grab a nail and a hammer and find a tree and start nailing the jello up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for the folks north of Nashville on up into KY. Y'all are in for a mess. Sent you a PM Boss.
> 
> Bottom line, Rain turning to heavy sleet turning to snow, heavy at times. 3 to 8" and more in some areas of accumulated precip (the frozen kind) and it won't go away anytime soon with the temps that will be coming in with it.



It is a b'day present for you Bo$$ and you will see the PM about noon when you get up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a b'day present for you Bo$$ and you will see the PM about noon when you get up.



That only gives him half a day to prepare then.


----------



## smokey30725

Local met hinted at a system for next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Local met hinted at a system for next week.



Always wanting to jump ahead aren't you? 
Mets like that are what we call glory hounds. Instead of a good bird dog accurately telling you what is right there then and now, they want to be the "first" to get out information about what may, or in many cases, may not be to come. 

If you remember a page or so back, before we had even gotten to the non-event on the 8th that was dang near impossible to nail down you were asking the same question about tomorrow's weather that you'd got a lead on from that glory hound. So much for the big snow storm for the 12th / 13th huh?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Snow in the forecast all weekend here.


----------



## Da Possum

NCHB gonna make snow angels this weekend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Snow in the forecast all weekend here.



Wanna buy a sled.........cheap?


----------



## mguthrie

I think hillbilly should build a little cabin for smokey so he can go enjoy the smokey mountain winter


----------



## rydert

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm so excited that we have snow in the forecast all weekend here. A foot of fresh snow would be awesome!!!! Winter really is my favorite time of the year



that's the spirit big guy.......


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Keebs

rydert said:


> that's the spirit big guy.......


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always wanting to jump ahead aren't you?
> Mets like that are what we call glory hounds. Instead of a good bird dog accurately telling you what is right there then and now, they want to be the "first" to get out information about what may, or in many cases, may not be to come.
> 
> If you remember a page or so back, before we had even gotten to the non-event on the 8th that was dang near impossible to nail down you were asking the same question about tomorrow's weather that you'd got a lead on from that glory hound. So much for the big snow storm for the 12th / 13th huh?



I figure if I downplay a snow chance, maybe mother nature will over perform in my area just to spite me.


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> I figure if I downplay a snow chance, maybe mother nature will over perform in my area just to spite me.



You need to buy you a sled. Works for a few on hera.....


----------



## smokey30725

Crakajak said:


> You need to buy you a sled. Works for a few on hera.....



I've got two already, lol.


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> I've got two already, lol.



Then its not you....


----------



## mguthrie

smokey30725 said:


> I've got two already, lol.



That's the problem. You and miggy need to have a sled sale. Maybe you'd get some snow


----------



## snarlinbear

Mainstream 11 met just said NW GA may get an inch Friday night. Maybe the NW burbs have a chance.


----------



## blood on the ground

Im so glad to see NCHIBILLY done got into the winter spirit!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

From my post on the FB Hangout this morning. Ignore the parts that don't pertain to discussions we didn't have here yesterday. We had them there. 

***Not a Forecast***
But continuing discussion from questions asked about severe potential from yesterday. This is based on information strictly from the NAM 3km looking at the convective properties I discussed yesterday. The last discussion there were no areas of concentrated convective properties, CAPE, LI, Helicity, etc. This mornings NAM 3k does return some favorable areas of those convective property, though still in the low range. However it does give a window to narrow down where marginal severe TSTRM and Tornado risk might be the highest from convection. This is not the same as the earlier opposing wind direction threats that still could occur across the state as the leading edge of the front passes through. That is just a less predictable threat than exist with convection dynamics.

Don't go freaking out at the colors on the map, there were chosen at random and simply a representation of where I believe the highest potential will exist this afternoon as the system moves across our state. Much of it will depend on temperatures and dewpoints in these areas as to how the atmosphere juices up and produces. This is not a OMG panic scenario, but just a heads up, keep your SAME WX radio with you, just in case kind of map. I really don't like doing these maps, but do like sharing what my brain is interpreting as a possibility. NWS has not echoed what I interpret as potential in these areas in any particular manner so take it for what it is worth. I am not a certified meteorologist, just a weather geek that likes severe weather. Yeah I'm twisted that way.

What are your chances in these areas? Maybe 5% higher than the rest of the state. Again this is a marginal risk map from Miggy, not a dig a hole and hide map, so please don't panic.
Also be mindful of the rules, no copy and pasting please, this is just a discussion between you and I as to what my brain is seeing and interpreting, which could be a learning experience for those of you going through the SkyWarn material I posted yesterday. (Yes you've had time to do both study's) ?

If you don't know where your backyard is in relationship to these pretty colors, do NOT ask me. I don't do IMBY questions. Go to Google Maps and do some studying. ?????

Also I am including the NWS Potential convective maps for comparison to my train of thought vs their professional analysis. Listen to them more than me, trust me on this one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

*Hazardous Weather Outlook*
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
640 AM EST Fri Jan 12 2018

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>062-066>076-078>086-
089>098-102>113-131145-
Baldwin-Banks-Barrow-Bartow-Bibb-Bleckley-Butts-Carroll-Catoosa-
Chattahoochee-Chattooga-Cherokee-Clarke-Clayton-Cobb-Coweta-
Crawford-Crisp-Dade-Dawson-DeKalb-Dodge-Dooly-Douglas-Emanuel-
Fannin-Fayette-Floyd-Forsyth-Gilmer-Glascock-Gordon-Greene-
Gwinnett-Hall-Hancock-Haralson-Harris-Heard-Henry-Houston-Jackson-
Jasper-Jefferson-Johnson-Jones-Lamar-Laurens-Lumpkin-Macon-
Madison-Marion-Meriwether-Monroe-Montgomery-Morgan-Murray-
Muscogee-Newton-North Fulton-Oconee-Oglethorpe-Paulding-Peach-
Pickens-Pike-Polk-Pulaski-Putnam-Rockdale-Schley-South Fulton-
Spalding-Stewart-Sumter-Talbot-Taliaferro-Taylor-Telfair-Toombs-
Towns-Treutlen-Troup-Twiggs-Union-Upson-Walker-Walton-Warren-
Washington-Webster-Wheeler-White-Whitfield-Wilcox-Wilkes-
Wilkinson-
640 AM EST Fri Jan 12 2018

This Hazardous Weather Outlook is for portions of North and Central Georgia.

.DAY ONE...Today and Tonight...

Another strong storm system will traverse the area today and into
tonight bringing a occasional showers and a chance of
thunderstorms. A few of these storms could be strong to locally
severe with potentially damaging winds the main concern at this
time. An isolated tornado cannot be ruled out for Central Georgia
through early evening.

On the back side of this system, colder air will rapidly filter
into the area as precipitation continues. This will allow for a
brief period of the rain mixing with or changing to snow along and
north of a Rome to Blairsville line. Accumulations if any will be
light with generally only a dusting anticipated up to less than a
half an inch at the highest elevations. Snow flurries with no
accumulations will be possible down to the I20 and I85 corridors.
There is also a concern for black ice with the residual wet
roadways and cold temperatures. Please see the latest special
weather statement for further details.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...Saturday through Thursday...

Another front will approach the area late Monday night into
Tuesday  bringing low chances for additional light snow to
portions of north Georgia.

Otherwise, no hazardous weather is expected at this time.


.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

Spotter activation will not be needed through tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

*Special Weather Statement*
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
356 AM EST Fri Jan 12 2018

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>023-030>034-041>045-122100-
Dade-Walker-Catoosa-Whitfield-Murray-Fannin-Gilmer-Union-Towns-
Chattooga-Gordon-Pickens-Dawson-Lumpkin-White-Floyd-Bartow-
Cherokee-Forsyth-Hall-Polk-Paulding-Cobb-North Fulton-Gwinnett-
Haralson-Carroll-Douglas-South Fulton-DeKalb-
356 AM EST Fri Jan 12 2018

...Slick Roadways Possible Friday Night Due to Light Wintry Mix
and Black Ice...

On the back side of a storm system that will bring showers and
thunderstorms to the area today, cold air will rush in during the
evening hours. Over portions of North Georgia, just enough
precipitation will hang on to allow for a brief transition to
light sleet and snow showers along and north of a Rome to
Blairsville line. Accumulations in this region will be light
averaging only a dusting to a couple tenths of an inch.
Elsewhere, over West Central GA and a good portion of the Atlanta
metro, only a brief period of snow flurries are anticipated with
no accumulations.

Of more concern for all areas under this special weather statement
will be the residual wet roadways that may freeze into the
overnight hours with the rapid temperature drop expected.
Elevated winds will help to dry out some roadways but wind
sheltered locations and normally prone elevated surfaces could
experience black ice making for hazardous travel conditions late
Friday evening through Saturday morning.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on a nother lights out winter storm!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on a nother lights out winter storm!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Sorry... My wood stove and all my preparation last time made things go so smooth it was almost fun with no power! I do have a generator to keep the fridge and other small things going...


----------



## Crakajak

blood on the ground said:


> Sorry... My wood stove and all my preparation last time made things go so smooth it was almost fun with no power! I do have a generator to keep the fridge and other small things going...



After tonight you can put everything in the frig/freezer all in a cooler outside....provided you don't put any ice or have any standing water in it.


----------



## jbird1

Sounds like they're covering all the bases.....tune in to your local weather rock later tonight.


----------



## smokey30725

Our safety guy here in our Dalton plants is sounding the alarm for second and third shift. Not sure who he gets his weather info from.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Our safety guy here in our Dalton plants is sounding the alarm for second and third shift. Not sure who he gets his weather info from.



Sounding the alarm about what?


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Sorry... My wood stove and all my preparation last time made things go so smooth it was almost fun with no power! I do have a generator to keep the fridge and other small things going...



All the freezing elderly folks with electric heat and no generators will really appreciate that you are warm and comfy and having fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> All the freezing elderly folks with electric heat and no generators will really appreciate that you are warm and comfy and having fun.



He won't let his ma-n-law get anywhere near the wood stove. He's just that kind of guy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Calling for heavy thunderstorms in swainsboro


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He won't let his ma-n-law get anywhere near the wood stove. He's just that kind of guy.



LOL... Thanks for not taking me so serious.


----------



## JHannah92

Local weather dudes calling for snow round here tues night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JHannah92 said:


> Local weather dudes calling for snow round here tues night.



Of course they are. Cause one model product says so...

The Euro says there is a chance (insert Dumb and Dumber clip here) The GFS says not a chance, air too dry, and the CMC says there isn't a chance until the cold air reaches the coast.

Talk about the Pro's having a bad case of wishcasting-itis. Wanting snow so bad they are going with the most disagreeable models set we've had in a while and picking the one with the greatest potential. 

The Irony of this is, they regularly slam the goons in Facebook Land that undertake this very same practice. These pro mets must subscribe to the Liberal Double Standard in practice ethics. 

Euro looks good right? Well lets look at the snow amount totals from the really cool looking pretty color map. Hmmmm, not so impressive huh? But they won't show you that just yet. Ignore the red arrow. It was part of some humor I used this map for on FB and Twitter.


----------



## Milkman

JHannah92 said:


> Local weather dudes calling for snow round here tues night.



Close all schools now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Now lets look at all of the snow the GFS has in store for the same date. MMMM yeah, that's impressive. 







Now the CMC for the same time frame.






Then 18 hours later the CMC says; " You know what? I changed my mind. I think I'll revisit what we did earlier this winter and dump on SE GA again. " MMM HMMMM






And the NAM? Well all you can see on it is beyond the 48 hour dependable mark so I'm not even going to bother with those clown maps. The ones represented in this post and the last one should be sufficient for a good circus.


----------



## fredw

Miggy is using the snow word.  I'm off to the store for milk and bread!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fredw said:


> Miggy is using the snow word.  I'm off to the store for milk and bread!


----------



## NCHillbilly

22* here in my tropical paradise this morning, with a refreshing 23mph north wind. The high is supposed to be 27* today. There is a lovely layer of solid ice covering everything, as it was 50* and raining last night. The layer of ice is now covered by snow that is pouring from the sky. 

I have no doubts at all that it will also snow here Tuesday.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Morning lows for the last three days have been something like:

55
29
9

Was planning on doing some fishing, but I don't want to that bad.


----------



## NCHillbilly

9 degrees here this morning with another fresh dusting of snow overnight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> 9 degrees here this morning with another fresh dusting of snow overnight.



Wanna buy a sled?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna buy a sled?



I already have one. It don't work. It has considerable wear on the runners.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I already have one. It don't work. It has considerable wear on the runners.



You can't actually use them, DUHHHH!!!! 

You wear off all of their magic power to keep the snow away when you do that!!! 

Monon!!!


----------



## Milkman

NCHillbilly said:


> 9 degrees here this morning with another fresh dusting of snow overnight.



Your place up there must have some shonuf sentimental value to stay there.


----------



## mountainpass

https://twitter.com/RyanBeesleyFox5/status/952542714847023104

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">*AS OF SUNDAY MORNING 1/14/18* https://t.co/fxljHJhPX9 Models still showing the possibility for snow showers Tue across north #gawx The make or break with this event will be whether or not we will have enough moisture. The bulk of the accumulating snow will be in the mountains. pic.twitter.com/kjHnj2SV8N</p>— Ryan Beesley (@RyanBeesleyFox5) January 14, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mountainpass said:


> https://twitter.com/RyanBeesleyFox5/status/952542714847023104



Believing what Gilbert Godfrey Jr. has to say. 

It's getting bad in here now.


----------



## mountainpass

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Believing what Gilbert Godfrey Jr. has to say.
> 
> It's getting bad in here now.




I was just posting up some wishcasting.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Milkman said:


> Your place up there must have some shonuf sentimental value to stay there.



It does. And it is paradise spring through fall. I'm just an old grumpy curmudgeon who is getting more tired of winter and cold every year. I used to love it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Well I'll be. Smokey 30725 actually has a shot at seeing maybe an inch or so out of this one, and it'll stick around a day or so too, IF he gets any.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well I'll be. Smokey 30725 actually has a shot at seeing maybe an inch or so out of this one, and it'll stick around a day or so too, IF he gets any.



I'd say the chances of that Nigerian prince wanting to send me his inheritance are more likely.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> I'd say the chances of that Nigerian prince wanting to send me his inheritance are more likely.



Nope, it's looking pretty good for your AO.


----------



## orrb

I keep seeing posts everywhere on Facebook saying Paulding County Ga is going to be getting snow tues into weds.  Are these people living in dream land?


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## yelper43

Where is the button to activate the no snow dome.


----------



## smokey30725

This seemed appropriate....


----------



## Crakajak

smokey30725 said:


> I'd say the chances of that Nigerian prince wanting to send me his inheritance are more likely.


A new slow sled is a sure fire way to get snow......sort of like doing a rain dance during the summer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

yelper43 said:


> Where is the button to activate the no snow dome.



You have to own the snow boogie board. I have the only one that is operating on a 100% success rate for the last 6 years running. It can be had for a price, but that price is going up fast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

*****NOT A FORECAST*****

Well now, what a conundrum we have here. It'll be a few more days before I have my winter weather counterpart to bounce this stuff off of. Being more of a severe weather nut there is a lot I don't understand about the dynamics of winter weather.

What I do understand is dewpoint, humidity, temps etc etc etc in relationship to precipitation. What I am seeing is the same thing I saw back on Dec 8th 2017, just not as plentiful or long lived. What I do understand is that the rate of rain conversion to snow ranges from 5" to 10" per 1 inch of equivalent liquid precip by volume depending on how dry the atmosphere delivering the snow is.

Why all of the gobbledigook language? Well, mainly because I'm still trying to understand it myself. On these maps for 00z Wednesday (9pm est on Tuesday) Ahead of really cold, really dry air the conditions are ripe. 80 to 100% Humidity, 0 to 5 celsius dewpoint (perfect) PWAT in a respectable range and temps rapidly cooling to support snow.

What I suspect is this will be a dry snow, so an frozen layer will need to establish before accumulation begins. Dry snow piles up faster once it starts, but is also more susceptible to melting and evaporation via wind friction. I also suspect all of the models are having a hard time grasping such an event.

My honest, uneducated / un-official take on this system? It will come through fast, it will be more on the powdery side, it will traverse the entire state and snow will fall in very irregular ammounts from a trace up to 4" possible (don't wax your sled just yet) The longer the system takes to cross the state the better the snow amounts. If it comes in barreling across the state at a record pace then the very dry air behind the moisture will win and the amounts will be small.

No way to tell how much and where, but the NW & extreme N Ga mountains should see the higher totals (should) . It will be cold for a few days afterward but don't let that excite you too much. If it is as dry a powder as I suspect it will be it is highly susceptible to melting forces. So what will initially look good, is useless for snowmen and snowball fights, won't support sled rails and when it melts over a day or two it turns into a fragile crust that just looks pretty. Not very functional at the depths we will see.

To put all of this to the test, I am going to cut the "new" tags off of the SnowBoogieBoard to see if that lifts some of the "no snow" curse for my AO.

Stay tuned and fingers crossed as I'll revisit these models again late this evening or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## smokey30725

And now.........we wait..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> And now.........we wait..............



I'm cutting the tags off of the snowboogieboard this afternoon, for maximum effect.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm cutting the tags off of the snowboogieboard this afternoon, for maximum effect.



Hugh,

If you do get snow from this storm. Can you do a video of you using the sled?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Hugh,
> 
> If you do get snow from this storm. Can you do a video of you using the sled?



This won't be good sled snow If I am right. It will be powder.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This won't be good sled snow If I am right. It will be powder.



Find a steep enough hill and it won't matter.


----------



## malak05

Good times with the temps particular in from NW into Metro depending on just how cold aloft we are talking 12 to 1 ratio or 15 to 1 ratio potential not the normal 10 to 1. Which is what Miggy's is talking of the higher ratio means dry snow it also means takes less precip to make more of for anyone who that doesn't ring a bell too works like this...

10 to 1 ratio(Rain to Snow): .10 inch of rain equals 1 inch of snow

15 to 1 ratio(Rain to Snow): .10 inch of rain equals 1.5 inches of snow

If you look at some model sites they'll have a Kurchero Ratio Snowfall model output that model output is designed to pull amounts using atmospheric conditions and usually in the south due to nature of climate we see it show lighter amounts compared to the 10 to 1 standard output but in this event it actually handles the ratio equation and will show slightly improved totals.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This won't be good sled snow If I am right. It will be powder.



run a sprinkler on a sloped street. It will be fun to watch.


----------



## malak05

So Far business is picking up on Models during the 12z run so far...

NAM, RGEM, and ICON(Germany Model) available now on Tropical Tidbits all have increased precip totals and overall impact for GA. from previous runs.
Now CMC joins the party, GFS still off and too dry but its trending towards others and it's been late to the show multiple times this year.


----------



## malak05

I expect if Euro is in same boat as other models then a WWA call will be coming for portions of N. Georgia and Central GA.

FFC update at 10am
Attention has continued to be on the potential for winter weather
Tuesday afternoon through early Wednesday. Latest models are
advertising a slightly earlier start time in far northwest Georgia
/closer to noon/ but still expect rates to be low. Beginning to
analyze the trends in amounts between the models, and will likely
make a call on a Winter Weather Advisory with the afternoon
forecast package.


----------



## jbird1

Keep feeding us, Malak.


----------



## malak05

I'll pull the snow map game not my forecast but good swings today so far with only about 36 hours till main onset of event in GA. The tilt and orientation of energy is closing off sooner and further SW the models today are taking this clipper system and seemingly having moisture flow kick off from Gulf going SW to NE and tapping it which almost makes it like a classical overturning event.

If your looked at previous few runs you can see a pretty big difference in positive trends today


----------



## mudracing101

no snow for Tifton??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mudracing101 said:


> no snow for Tifton??



You might see a flake or three......maybe............if you're watching the right direction at exactly the right moment in time. Any moisture in the atmosphere isn't going to stand a chance with this one. Fortunately the atmosphere is saturated 100% plus humidity up through 500mb. Dewpoints are running in the 0-10+ degree celsius range, which is perfect for precip. Weather rocks will come in highly useful with this event.


----------



## elandil

I'm beginning to have flashbacks....I'm in training this week, and I'm in the same classroom I was in during SnowMageddon 2014...makes me kinda nervous...


----------



## RinggoldGa

Timing in NW GA going to be just after lunch.  Bet they do the half day of school thing.  With no melt expected over the following 24 hrs I'd expect schools will be out Wednesday.


----------



## smokey30725

The panic sequence has been initiated at my workplace in Dalton. I'm surprised that people aren't leaving right now. The fear is palpable. If this is my last posting, know that I consider all of you my brothers, and to NCHillbilly, I will finally admit that snow sucks.


----------



## toyota4x4h

smokey30725 said:


> The panic sequence has been initiated at my workplace in Dalton. I'm surprised that people aren't leaving right now. The fear is palpable. If this is my last posting, know that I consider all of you my brothers, and to NCHillbilly, I will finally admit that snow sucks.



HA my coworkers are oblivious to anything. They are saying nothing to worry about. Meanwhile ill drive the 4x4 tomorrow and let them deal with the troubles


----------



## smokey30725

toyota4x4h said:


> HA my coworkers are oblivious to anything. They are saying nothing to worry about. Meanwhile ill drive the 4x4 tomorrow and let them deal with the troubles



I figure I'll head to the grocery store later with my wife. I'll cover her with an M4 while she gathers the necessities among the panicked masses.


----------



## toyota4x4h

smokey30725 said:


> I figure I'll head to the grocery store later with my wife. I'll cover her with an M4 while she gathers the necessities among the panicked masses.



Mine said she was going after work I said noo let me go itll be a mad house if they put out any advisories before 5 lol


----------



## blood on the ground

I hope it gets hind end deep to a 10 ft indian in Paulding co.


----------



## Buckfever 2

NWS Issued a WWA in effect from 4pm Tuesday to 7am EST Wednesday...along and north of a line from Carrollton to Canton to Cleveland.


----------



## Buckfever 2

blood on the ground said:


> I hope it gets hind end deep to a 10 ft indian in Paulding co.



yeah...What she said


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Special Weather Statement

Areas Affected: Baldwin; Banks; Barrow; Bibb; Butts; Chattahoochee; Clarke; Crawford; Dooly; Glascock; Greene; Hancock; Harris; Houston; Jackson; Jasper; Jones; Lamar; Macon; Madison; Marion; Monroe; Morgan; Muscogee; Newton; Oconee; Oglethorpe; Peach; Putnam; Schley; Stewart; Sumter; Talbot; Taliaferro; Taylor; Twiggs; Upson; Walton; Warren; Washington; Webster; Wilkes; Wilkinson

NWS Atlanta (Northern and Central Georgia)


...AREAS OF LIGHT SNOW AND TURNING MUCH COLDER TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY... A strong arctic front will move across the state Tuesday and Tuesday night bringing another surge of arctic air. Areas of light snow or flurries are possible along the cold front as it moves across the region Tuesday night. Accumulations will be light, generally less than a half inch. Any snow that is around will end toward daybreak Wednesday morning. Behind the front, winds will become northwest at 10 to 20 mph with gusts to near 25 mph. With the temperatures dropping into the 20s by Wednesday morning, wind chill values will drop into the teens. Temperatures will warm only into the 30s for highs Wednesday with wind chills holding in the 20s.

http://www.wrdw.com/weather/alerts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Special Weather Statement
> 
> Areas Affected: Baldwin; Banks; Barrow; Bibb; Butts; Chattahoochee; Clarke; Crawford; Dooly; Glascock; Greene; Hancock; Harris; Houston; Jackson; Jasper; Jones; Lamar; Macon; Madison; Marion; Monroe; Morgan; Muscogee; Newton; Oconee; Oglethorpe; Peach; Putnam; Schley; Stewart; Sumter; Talbot; Taliaferro; Taylor; Twiggs; Upson; Walton; Warren; Washington; Webster; Wilkes; Wilkinson
> 
> NWS Atlanta (Northern and Central Georgia)
> 
> 
> ...AREAS OF LIGHT SNOW AND TURNING MUCH COLDER TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY... A strong arctic front will move across the state Tuesday and Tuesday night bringing another surge of arctic air. Areas of light snow or flurries are possible along the cold front as it moves across the region Tuesday night. Accumulations will be light, generally less than a half inch. Any snow that is around will end toward daybreak Wednesday morning. Behind the front, winds will become northwest at 10 to 20 mph with gusts to near 25 mph. With the temperatures dropping into the 20s by Wednesday morning, wind chill values will drop into the teens. Temperatures will warm only into the 30s for highs Wednesday with wind chills holding in the 20s.
> 
> http://www.wrdw.com/weather/alerts



They left out:

If the models aren't handling the abundant moisture at 500mb heights to interpret this as a powder snow event then the models and mets will miss a 4+" snow event. 

But what do us weather goons know?


----------



## RinggoldGa

Catoosa County Schools already announced closed all day tomorrow.  Pulled the trigger early.

My wife may pull the trigger on my kids.

Smokey, if you have an M4 instead of a regular AR I imagine the ATF folks would like to have a discussion with you!


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> Catoosa County Schools already announced closed all day tomorrow.  Pulled the trigger early.
> 
> My wife may pull the trigger on my kids.
> 
> Smokey, if you have an M4 instead of a regular AR I imagine the ATF folks would like to have a discussion with you!



I went ahead and raided the local national guard armory. I wanted to beat the rush. I also felt fully justified in mounting that M249 in the bed of my truck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The SnowBoogieBoard has been officially neutered.


----------



## smokey30725

Just got the message that Walker is closed tomorrow and will advise tomorrow about Wednesday.


----------



## jbird1

I like the fact that we've had extended cold.  Whatever falls should stick pretty well I would think.  I'll have to keep tabs on how the weather rock reacts.


----------



## ryork

> I hope it gets hind end deep to a 10 ft indian in Paulding co.



Hush yo mouth!!  I just got my gutters replaced from the 13" we got on Dec 8th!

Not to mention I finally got all the pine trees cut up and moved that snow took down............


----------



## tcward

Bring on spring!!


----------



## Priest

ryork said:


> Hush yo mouth!!  I just got my gutters replaced from the 13" we got on Dec 8th!
> 
> Not to mention I finally got all the pine trees cut up and moved that snow took down............



So you're good and prepared


----------



## Greene728

tcward said:


> Bring on spring!!


----------



## ryork

> So you're good and prepared



I guess that's the glass half full way to look at it......


----------



## RinggoldGa

smokey30725 said:


> I went ahead and raided the local national guard armory. I wanted to beat the rush. I also felt fully justified in mounting that M249 in the bed of my truck.



Sweet.  Will provide free medical care for a ma deuce and a pallet of ammo should the zombies ever come over the hill!


----------



## carver

*...*

...


----------



## gunnurse

Bring it on. I will be snuggled in tight in a hospital bed at Erlanger in Chattanooga. I am scheduled in at 0500 in the morning in for a big back surgery.


----------



## blood on the ground

gunnurse said:


> Bring it on. I will be snuggled in tight in a hospital bed at Erlanger in Chattanooga. I am scheduled in at 0500 in the morning in for a big back surgery.



Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## rospaw

Kids wanting to know where triple D's at????


----------



## gobbleinwoods

DDD had a relative pass this past week.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bring on the blizzard


----------



## rospaw

gobbleinwoods said:


> DDD had a relative pass this past week.



Thanks for the info. 

Sorry for your loss DDD.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Jumped up to 70% chance of snow for the CSRA..


----------



## PappyHoel

Flurries are the only forecasts I've seen.  Not sure where everyone is reading


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Slowest moving lowest producing winter system I've ever seen. Been snowing all night in Memphis and they're posting around 2 inches. Based on that ground truth compared to these projected totals most of us will be lucky to see flurries.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Miggy  don't want to let it snow.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Based on that ground truth compared to these projected totals most of us will be lucky to see flurries.



That does not make me happy, but at least it's cold outside. Not looking forward to the skeeters and muggy hot weather


----------



## malak05

Several points in Kentucky/TN did have over-performing and areas which were expected to reportedly get 2 inches got 4-6 inch totals so pendulum swings both ways, but at end of day over-performing there doesn't constitute the same in our neck of woods. 

The models last night where horrible in real-time comparisons if you would look at most models at initialization it looked nothing like radar truth and snow reports. Alot of radar watching it will orientate the line more North/South as comes east and that will reduce some lift which will have line weaken, Models have it at some point in AL restrengthening a lil further SW and pulling moisture from gulf for parts of E Central AL/Central GA.

Basically things to look for on actually Radar are gonna be

1. Orientation of that main line
2. Precip field if it's losing strength how much does it completely break up or hold together some moving east for example (RGEM/ICON) models yesterday held it together pretty well across AL/GA and had larger totals of snow in the 2-4 inch range in areas of GA. while other models have it fully breaking up then reforming coming thru GA and you have your half inch to 1 on average totals.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

So we can expect 1/2 to 4" of snow?


----------



## Crakajak

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> So we can expect 1/2 to 4" of snow?



.00000001 to possibly 6" is what I am preparing for!
I think most are more concerned with ice forming on the roads than the snow totals.


----------



## malak05

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> So we can expect 1/2 to 4" of snow?



Didn't say that now just saying it's time for Radar watching and comparisons in behavior of system to some of previous model runs to draw correlation to potential impact.


----------



## RinggoldGa

gunnurse said:


> Bring it on. I will be snuggled in tight in a hospital bed at Erlanger in Chattanooga. I am scheduled in at 0500 in the morning in for a big back surgery.



Good luck.  The spine guys up there have had a good run of success on my patients lately.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

gunnurse said:


> Bring it on. I will be snuggled in tight in a hospital bed at Erlanger in Chattanooga. I am scheduled in at 0500 in the morning in for a big back surgery.


----------



## malak05

So far the Radar returns are looking pretty impressive into NW AL. Reports of worsening conditions in Florence into Huntsville and much of what's falling is stick due to the dropping temps. 

Models and Radar both continue to show improvement for GA too remember even a inch of snow with similar conditions to 2014 temps will make roads rough luckily this appears to be arriving in  late afternoon and hopefully most people will be able to get home.


----------



## ryork

Looking at the radar, looks like it might arrive a little ahead of schedule if it all holds together.  Was supposed to be in the 4:00 range here on the AL line due west of ATL.  Looks to be a little before that to me.


----------



## malak05

She's definitely holding together and many reports show that once line arrives it's snowing not much worry of virga or rain


----------



## RinggoldGa

malak05 said:


> So far the Radar returns are looking pretty impressive into NW AL. Reports of worsening conditions in Florence into Huntsville and much of what's falling is stick due to the dropping temps.
> 
> Models and Radar both continue to show improvement for GA too remember even a inch of snow with similar conditions to 2014 temps will make roads rough luckily this appears to be arriving in  late afternoon and hopefully most people will be able to get home.



That eastward progression looks very slow.


----------



## JonathanG2013

RinggoldGa said:


> That eastward progression looks very slow.



It if comes through the state slower and stays together, wouldn't the accumulation amounts go up to the 2-4 range?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Miggy gonna have to get on board....


----------



## elandil

so does this look like it will be hitting more Westerly or NorthWesterly?


----------



## malak05

elandil said:


> so does this look like it will be hitting more Westerly or NorthWesterly?



It will reach the NW Portion of state first as it sort track WNW direction keys again how it holds together so far so good and if a second batch of snow develops on the northern stream of precip as it moves across Central/South Central GA, some models are showing signs of secondary stream of snow building on tail of storm in AL in early Wednesday Morning hours and spreading toward ATL, could become a 2 parter


----------



## smokey30725

malak05 said:


> It will reach the NW Portion of state first as it sort track WNW direction keys again how it holds together so far so good and if a second batch of snow develops on the northern stream of precip as it moves across Central/South Central GA, some models are showing signs of secondary stream of snow building on tail of storm in AL in early Wednesday Morning hours and spreading toward ATL, could become a 2 parter



I've got 4 five gallon gas cans and 100 pounds of sand bags in the back of the Z71 along with two large tow chains and two tow straps. Gas tank is being topped off when I leave. Let's light this candle.


----------



## Mountainbuck

So.. it’s 38 degrees in dalton


----------



## toyota4x4h

I saw online where its over-performing according to Birmingham yassssssssss


----------



## elandil

malak05 said:


> It will reach the NW Portion of state first as it sort track WNW direction



Thats my concern...I'll be travelling from Kennesaw up 75 to Adairsville...so I'm watching to see where it will be hitting and when it may be hitting.


----------



## RinggoldGa

JonathanG2013 said:


> It if comes through the state slower and stays together, wouldn't the accumulation amounts go up to the 2-4 range?



I'm the absolute last person to ask.  I'm smart enough to know I don't know anything more than an ability to link a model map on here.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I'm looking forward to this. Looks like things are getting interesting


----------



## normaldave

This should cover our situation, just add an hour or two to the timing, looks like NW Georgia will get it first, then drifting SE.  Not much snow of course, but flash freeze potential gets things ugly on the roads pretty quick.
https://www.alabamawx.com/?p=151620
Snowing and already down to 23F in Huntsville, so get ready.

From Brad Nitz WSBTV:
https://twitter.com/BradNitzWSB/status/953300496617496580


----------



## 3ringer

smokey30725 said:


> I've got 4 five gallon gas cans and 100 pounds of sand bags in the back of the Z71 along with two large tow chains and two tow straps. Gas tank is being topped off when I leave. Let's light this candle.



That’s a lot of weight for a Chevy


----------



## blood on the ground

If its ice she is sending....then by granny it's ice we'll have!!!!
bring on the ice storm!!! And snow thats eyebrow deep on a 10 ft indian!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

3ringer said:


> That’s a lot of weight for a Chevy



He better add to his list.  

Item #5   Phone number of friend with a Ford.


----------



## Mountainbuck

Did it bust? 42 and sunny in dalton


----------



## Dustin Pate

Mountainbuck said:


> Did it bust? 42 and sunny in dalton



Temps don't look to be a problem. Temps just over the line in Alabama have dropped 5-6 degrees in less than an hour as the front moved in.


----------



## elandil

Mountainbuck said:


> Did it bust? 42 and sunny in dalton



Looking at the maps it's almost like I-59 is a dividing line right now...to the left it's below freezing, to the right its still above...and moving this way.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Miggy went in hiding.


----------



## blood on the ground

Roads already being reported as doughnut worthy (slick) in Huntsville.


----------



## Crakajak

Mountainbuck said:


> Did it bust? 42 and sunny in dalton



It will get there. Several counties in NW Ala. say roads are almost impassible or impassible. Flash freezing the rain/melted snow on the roads.


----------



## blood on the ground

Wont take much at all for the roads to become iced over and dangerous.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

local meat heads can't call it in the CSRA... just going to be a wait and see like normal.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> local meat heads can't call it in the CSRA... just going to be a wait and see like normal.



I agree. They’re not sure about the CSRA


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Told y'all it was gonna be a weather rock kind of day. 

I'll sell you one cheap if you don't have one.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miggy/Malak - any reason why that leading edge in NE AL just blew up/dissipated?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Miggy/Malak - any reason why that leading edge in NE AL just blew up/dissipated?



Patience, it is a slow moving system. Plus, nobody guaranteed you'd get your blizzard out of this one.


----------



## malak05

RinggoldGa said:


> Miggy/Malak - any reason why that leading edge in NE AL just blew up/dissipated?



So most models had some dissipation on the leading edge as day goes on as it tilted and and separated its flow... Early and last night it was alot dryer transition but models and Radar are showing much more moisture feed and what you will notice the main event for us will be a little later when it builds up from the SE and orients the flow to a NE flow from gulf


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> So most models had some dissipation on the leading edge as day goes on as it tilted and and separated its flow... Early and last night it was alot dryer transition but models and Radar are showing much more moisture feed and what you will notice the main event for us will be a little later when it builds up from the SE and orients the flow to a NE flow from gulf



The immediate cause is disparity between the temps and the dewpoints. Temps are falling up in NW Ga right now because precip is falling, just not reaching the ground as dewpoints and temps are too far apart. As soon as the temps get down around the dewpoint numbers shown on these maps then you'll be in business.


----------



## Fletch_W

> Brad Nitz
> âœ”
> @BradNitzWSB
> What you’re seeing is a lack of data in northern Alabama because the Huntsville radar is down. The snow is still falling there.




fyi fyi fyi


----------



## RinggoldGa

Thank you gentlemen.  And miggy too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Thank you gentlemen.  And miggy too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Here ya go.


----------



## toyota4x4h

It was 47 when I went out to lunch in dalton at 12. On my way home just now it was showing 42.


----------



## JHannah92

Local folks posted a map with a circled area around Columbus and the surrounding counties. Said inside the circle could get 2" or more. 

I'm right in the middle of said circle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

toyota4x4h said:


> It was 47 when I went out to lunch in dalton at 12. On my way home just now it was showing 42.


 congratulations, your truck thermometer is in agreement with the Local PWS's. 



JHannah92 said:


> Local folks posted a map with a circled area around Columbus and the surrounding counties. Said inside the circle could get 2" or more.
> 
> I'm right in the middle of said circle.


I sure wish I knew where to get a crystal ball like theirs.


----------



## RinggoldGa

The 12z euro is not a friend to NW GA


----------



## malak05

RinggoldGa said:


> The 12z euro is not a friend to NW GA



Not to ham on Global Models but at this point throw them out the window as it's not their wheelhouse.

Look at NAM, RAP, HRRR and particularly the Radar

HRRR & NAM latest runs have west GA areas approaching 2 inches and maybe 3 in spots????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

malak05 said:


> Not to ham on Global Models but at this point throw them out the window as it's not their wheelhouse.
> 
> Look at NAM, RAP, HRRR and particularly the Radar
> 
> HRRR & NAM latest runs have west GA areas approaching 2 inches and maybe 3 in spots????



Yep.


----------



## malak05

Just for reference


----------



## jbird1

West Georgia has been the sweet spot this year.


----------



## mountainpass

frozen precip falling in east Pickens at 1800'


----------



## mguthrie

I'm a few clicks south of miggy. Nothing ever happens on this side of town


----------



## malak05

Nice dry snow... doesn't matter if it's a half a inch or 3 tomorrow morning roads will be impassable


----------



## jbird1

I want some energy to come NE from the gulf like Malak was alluding to.


----------



## Milkman

Miggy 
What is going to happen in your back yard?

Mine oughta be similar


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Milkman said:


> Miggy
> What is going to happen in your back yard?
> 
> Mine oughta be similar



I figure you and I oughta get about 1/2" to and inch of the white fluffy stuff. Gonna be colder than the dickens tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Here is the projected timing of the rain/snow line into north/central GA this evening into the early morning hours. The precipitation intensity may be fairly light to start with a better surge in moisture overnight, especially from LaGrange northeast to Athens.  #gawx pic.twitter.com/N9ijr8wVQC</p>— NWS Atlanta (@NWSAtlanta) January 16, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Temp has dropped from 47 to 41 and it's sprinkling rain in the 30512.


----------



## smokey30725

It's down to just flurries in Dalton.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`d like to see a half foot of snow, mid 20s temps, no wind, and have it settle in for the rest of the week down here. I have small game to hunt, ducks to shoot, and traps to set.


----------



## lbzdually

Took my mother in law to Dr. and picked her at 3:00 and temps were 41, by the time we got home at 3:25, it had dropped to 32.


----------



## PappyHoel

Its 45 in Dawsonville a mile from jbird1 and it was light rain as i pulled in the driveway.


----------



## blood on the ground

Just got reports of snow north of Cartersville in White GA.


----------



## blood on the ground

Reports of freezing rain and snow in Aniston Al


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Miggy finally on board.. took you long enough. Calling for upto an inch now in the CSRA.. that is up from a dusting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Waiting for work to call a delay so I can get paid to sleep in.


----------



## rospaw

Snowing good in 30171/Rydal/Adairsville. Ground is almost covered. Wind blowing 9mph here at the house. 32.2 deg


----------



## blood on the ground

Got a rain snow mix at mine 30132


----------



## carver

Light snow in Young Harris,35 degrees


----------



## parisinthe20s

starting to rain in Woodstock. I think it's still 42° though


----------



## doenightmare

Folks - it ain't gonna snow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Otg reporting for the CSRA overcast and 54 snow projected to start at 4am


----------



## snarlinbear

doenightmare said:


> Folks - it ain't gonna snow.



Keep the faith buddy!  Rome is not that far away and the nesting Berry College eagles have snow on her back!  You will probably get the flakes seconds from me.


----------



## blood on the ground

All snow in north Paulding at the moment


----------



## olered

Flurries in Acworth!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Looks like temp has dropped to 36 now and rain has turned into a very wet snow.


----------



## mark-7mag

Snowing pretty good in Acworth and 32 deg


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Wow, temp has fallen 4 degrees in less than an hour.


----------



## snarlinbear

Chattahoochee Ridge weather rock says it's raining and the rock's hi-tech cousin says it's 39.6 with a 3.73 F drop in the last hour.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Been snowing in Woodstock for 15 mins so far.


----------



## ryork

Light snow here in the 30110. Temp has dropped to 29 in absolutely no time.


----------



## smokey30725

Slowing down up here near chattanooga. No travel issues to speak of on the way home. Guess that's all she wrote on that one.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat

Snow just started to fly in the 30146


----------



## ryork

Good size flakes now and everything that I can see anyhow is starting to turn white.


----------



## jbird1

Rain in me and Pappy's neck of the woods.


----------



## Shane Dockery

Been snowing in the 30066 for about 25 mins or so. Sticking to the deck, grass, and driveway a bit.


----------



## snarlinbear

wet snow in Roswell at 35.2.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

All clear in the 39680.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

It's 28 here.  The temp has dropped 20 degrees since mid afternoon.


----------



## fireman32

50 degrees here in the 31015, overpasses being blocked now. Hoping we get a little dusting at least. But probably won’t.


----------



## parisinthe20s

The one day it actually snows i have to go to the hospital cause my retard boyfriend thought he'd be ok with wrapping a bad gash with duct tape at work rather than go to the hospital, so off I go. Hope y'all get to enjoy what little we get


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

parisinthe20s said:


> The one day it actually snows i have to go to the hospital cause my retard boyfriend thought he'd be ok with wrapping a bad gash with duct tape at work rather than go to the hospital, so off I go. Hope y'all get to enjoy what little we get



I'll have you know, duct tape is a perfectly acceptable method of patching up bad gashes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Duct tape.  First choice of surgeons everywhere.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Duct tape, the best for deep lacerations.  4 out of 5 surgeons agree


----------



## mbl223

Just got home in Sandy Springs. 33 and snow just started. Looks like it might have been raining for a little while before switching to snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

parisinthe20s said:


> The one day it actually snows i have to go to the hospital cause my retard boyfriend thought he'd be ok with wrapping a bad gash with duct tape at work rather than go to the hospital, so off I go. Hope y'all get to enjoy what little we get





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'll have you know, duct tape is a perfectly acceptable method of patching up bad gashes.





NE GA Pappy said:


> Duct tape.  First choice of surgeons everywhere.


----------



## Dustin Pate

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'll have you know, duct tape is a perfectly acceptable method of patching up bad gashes.



Super glue then duct tape!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Duct tape is just until the super glue sets up.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You scoff, but I've got scars all over that were held together by either athletic tape or a shop rag and duct tape. The only stitches I ever got were when I got shot.

But I digress, it's 27 now and the snow is sticking to the roads.  Getting reports of cars off the road.


----------



## jbird1

Finally have some small flakes blowing around in far N Forsyth


----------



## carver

parisinthe20s said:


> The one day it actually snows i have to go to the hospital cause my retard boyfriend thought he'd be ok with wrapping a bad gash with duct tape at work rather than go to the hospital, so off I go. Hope y'all get to enjoy what little we get



lol,prayers sent


----------



## carver

29 here in Young Harris snowing like crazy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You scoff, but I've got scars all over that were held together by either athletic tape or a shop rag and duct tape. The only stitches I ever got were when I got shot.
> 
> But I digress, it's 27 now and the snow is sticking to the roads.  Getting reports of cars off the road.



Oh, it wasn't a scoff, trust me.


----------



## Nitram4891

Snowing in east atlanta.


----------



## Head East

My sweet wife is pretty excited for snow.  She said I needed to check the weather thread at GON. Weather guys on TV and weather app are not reliable.     Told me school is delayed 2 hours tomorrow.    I told her Miggy said it would snow IHBY....  

She said we need to be ready.   So...I got the milk and bread.  Plenty of Dihydrogen monoxide.  Generator is now exercised and full of gas.  Crank up weather radio primed and ready. Emergency readiness packs and go bags..check.  

Ready for the 3/10ths inch of snow we ...might... (Not) Get.  

She's a hoot.


----------



## smokey30725

So Miggy, what's next?...........lol


----------



## Jeff C.

Snowing south of ATL near AMS.  Small blowing snow, not sticking(accumulating yet). Actually just started @ 35°, temp has dropped to 33° in about 10 mins.


----------



## Jeff C.

Head East said:


> My sweet wife is pretty excited for snow.  She said I needed to check the weather thread at GON. Weather guys on TV and weather app are not reliable.     Told me school is delayed 2 hours tomorrow.    I told her Miggy said it would snow IHBY....
> 
> She said we need to be ready.   So...I got the milk and bread.  Plenty of Dihydrogen monoxide.  Generator is now exercised and full of gas.  Crank up weather radio primed and ready. Emergency readiness packs and go bags..check.
> 
> Ready for the 3/10ths inch of snow we ...might... (Not) Get.
> 
> She's a hoot.



I like her style.


----------



## breathe in

just looked outside, it's 30° and light snow in the 30310. looks like it started about an hour or so ago?


----------



## KyDawg

Minus 2 here. I am sorry, Now you got to say Negative 2.


----------



## RinggoldGa

I feel cheated by the underperformance in NW Ga.  maybe you upper middle ga folks will get it good.


----------



## lbzdually

Roads are very slick here in the Murray Whitfield area.  Hwy 286 is just about solid ice and that was a couple of hour ago.  I really want to get the sled out and go down the road.  Wife said that's not a good idea, I said it is if I videotape it.


----------



## blood on the ground

White knuckle ride between Dallas and Cartersville tonight... Should be even more exciting by morning!


----------



## DannyW

Ho hum here in the Lawrenceville area...typical "over hype - under produce". No rain, no snow, no nothing...

Why do I even listen to the weather reports?


----------



## br6ppc

Is this what you guys are looking for?











I had to drive up to Dayton Ohio yesterday for a business trip. Started hitting snow north of Walton KY. It just kept getting heavier the farther north I drove. By the time I got to Dayton, visibility was down to 1/4 mile. For the most part, snow totals was heavier than expected. So maybe that will bode well for GA. We had a high of 9 degrees and the wind chill never got above 0. Little bit cold for a Dodge county man


----------



## blood on the ground

br6ppc said:


> Is this what you guys are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to drive up to Dayton Ohio yesterday for a business trip. Started hitting snow north of Walton KY. It just kept getting heavier the farther north I drove. By the time I got to Dayton, visibility was down to 1/4 mile. For the most part, snow totals was heavier than expected. So maybe that will bode well for GA. We had a high of 9 degrees and the wind chill never got above 0. Little bit cold for a Dodge county man



We don't want that..... Only one I know on here that would love that kind of weather would be NCHillbilly.... It cant get to cold fer that dude!


----------



## parisinthe20s

Just a dusting in Woodstock, but it is fareezing.


----------



## JHannah92

Just starting to snow in eastern Harris co. The light rain we had earlier has frozen. There's ice on my porch. Hope the roads aren't icy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

A warm 42 degrees in the CSRA.. rain coming in with freezing rain and snow behind.


----------



## YankeeRedneck

Still snowing and blowing here at Hartsfield.
Day shift crew is reporting slippery roads.
Be careful out there!!!


----------



## 3ringer

Snowing in Jackson and 28 degrees. Not sure how far south the snow rain line is.


----------



## Milkman

Ground and streets are white in Walton County. Still falling


----------



## Nicodemus

Snowing good here at the house.


----------



## K80Shooter

Lightly snowing in Hart County with very little accumulation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Snowing good here at the house.



About time!!!


----------



## fireman32

Snow!! In Crisp and Dooly. No accumulation in Crisp, but a little build up in Dooly.


----------



## JHannah92

We've probably got 2-3 inches on the ground here. Still coming down but not for long. Was going to duck hunt this morning but the driveway is frozen. I'm sure the roads are pretty slick.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Got maybe a half inch so far in northern Jasper County and still snowing. Started flurrying about midnight and got to snowing good about 3am.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Been snowing good in Thomson since about 6:30am


----------



## 25.06

I think we got smokey's snow this time. LOL


----------



## GoldDot40

Seems to be sticking to the roads in the Athens area. Got to work...large empty parking lot...couldn't help myself. Turned the wheel to the left and feathered the throttle. It didn't take much at all to get the back of the truck around....and around...and around...


----------



## mguthrie

Looks like at least an inch in south rockdale county


----------



## 25.06

close to 2 inches of snow just south of griffin.


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s really coming down hard now and sticking. Hoping it will blanket the swamp.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Temps are falling as the system is crossing the river into SC. Looks like rain sleet and snow is about to start.


----------



## NCHillbilly

About 3" and 16* here. Took nearly two hours for the 40-mile commute this morning. 4wd third gear on the interstate. Lovely weather.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Looks like it's over here. We got about half an inch, but every report I've heard is that the county roads are solid ice.  It was 11* when I woke up, it's 10* now.


----------



## parisinthe20s

I really like snow, except for when I have to drive it in like this morning. Woodstock got a bit more than a dusting I'd say. Roads frozen, which will probably make me one of those idiots that get stranded.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

we have about an inch in Toccoa, and the roads are mostly clear

28F with a few flakes still falling


----------



## Da Possum

NCHillbilly said:


> About 3" and 16* here. Took nearly two hours for the 40-mile commute this morning. 4wd third gear on the interstate. Lovely weather.



Sounds delightful.


----------



## Jeff C.

25.06 said:


> close to 2 inches of snow just south of griffin.



Copy that, I'm just north of you and have about 1 1/2" and still 18°. It's interesting how we've got more here than some well north and east of us, and lower temps also.


----------



## PappyHoel

maybe half inch here but the roads are covered with a thin layer of ice underneath.  I almost busted my rear walking to the car to get my laptop.


----------



## PappyHoel

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Looks like it's over here. We got about half an inch, but every report I've heard is that the county roads are solid ice.  It was 11* when I woke up, it's 10* now.



same here, there hasnt been a vehicle to drive by since last night.  The ice is right under the snow and its slick.  I think its 15 out.


----------



## GoldDot40

Hwy 72 between Athens and Elberton...solid layer of ice under the snow, secondary roads are in pretty foul shape around Athens. Radio said Hall, Jackson, Barrow, Banks and other counties had an absolute mess on I-85. 30+ accidents reported around Hall County alone. Needless to say, I parked the fuel tanker and came home.

My new neighbor across the street obviously works night shift and attempted to make it up his driveway...he didn't make it. Wife saw him turning in and immediately grabbed her phone to record it.


----------



## 25.06

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, I'm just north of you and have about 1 1/2" and still 18°. It's interesting how we've got more here than some well north and east of us, and lower temps also.



Yea it's 20 here. Went out to feed and water the chickens and they looked at the snow and won't come out of the coupe. This snow really sticks to your shoes. I was about 4 inches taller by the time i got back to the porch.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Wade Orr and Buford Hwy south of Wade Orr are solid sheets of ice when I tried to come through.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Anyone know how the roads in Woodstock/Roswell are? This snow seems really powderey and dry, my Deck isn't frozen underneath so I'm taking that as a good sign


----------



## RinggoldGa

Malak/Miggy - got a link to a radar site where I can choose the time parameters of a loop?  I'd love a loop showing the full line of snow moving across North AL and TN,  then busting in half when it hit the Chattanooga snow dome, then reassembling over North Ga and continuing it's eastern movement. 

Cumberland Plateau knocked it for a loop.


----------



## PopPop

Here on the north end of WP lake, 3 inches of snow, over a layer of ice and 19 degrees


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

PopPop said:


> Here on the north end of WP lake, 3 inches of snow, over a layer of ice and 19 degrees


I have no idea  where WP lake is!!......This post was worthless .........It's snowing hard in 31094 right now


----------



## ryork

Right at 2" here, and nice 11 degrees with a breeze........


----------



## Dustin Pate

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have no idea  where WP lake is!!......This post was worthless .........It's snowing hard in 31094 right now



West Point. I am just a few miles north in mid Heard County and I’ve got a hair over 2 inches. That makes somewhere around 10 inches total for the winter. I’ll take my check and cash out please!


----------



## antharper

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have no idea  where WP lake is!!......This post was worthless .........It's snowing hard in 31094 right now



If guess West Point , I have no idea where 31094 is at , lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

antharper said:


> If guess West Point , I have no idea where 31094 is at , lol



Sandersville area. 

Dang, can't any of y'all use Google?


----------



## ryork

> That makes somewhere around 10 inches total for the winter. I’ll take my check and cash out please!



Me too!!!  We're at around 14-15" here for the winter now and by the time this is all gone will have had snow on the ground for pushing twenty days I would guess, and we're barely half-way through January............ 

Won't be too much longer now though before the linesides start to make their way up the Hooch out of WP (West Point....).  Looking forward to it as always, but maybe a little more than usual after this much cold weather.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Dustin Pate said:


> West Point. I am just a few miles north in mid Heard County and I’ve got a hair over 2 inches. That makes somewhere around 10 inches total for the winter. I’ll take my check and cash out please!


Gotcha!!



antharper said:


> If guess West Point , I have no idea where 31094 is at , lol


31094 Warthen Ga.........Pronounced Worthen.........30 minutes east of Milledgeville Ga.

Big fluffy flakes falling now!!


----------



## smokey30725

Dang no-snow dome.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Dang no-snow dome.................



You got snow. We saw you post about it. 
Now quit your poor mouthin and get to work.


----------



## Greene728

Dustin Pate said:


> West Point. I am just a few miles north in mid Heard County and I’ve got a hair over 2 inches. That makes somewhere around 10 inches total for the winter. I’ll take my check and cash out please!



I’m with Dustin! Very NW corner of Coweta and about 2.5 inches. Roads are shot! We also are nearing 10 inches here or a tad over it too for the season. Not to mention it was 10 degrees this morning also. Done!!!


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got snow. We saw you post about it.
> Now quit your poor mouthin and get to work.



Drive one hour in any direction from my or smokey's house and you'll find significantly more accumlation.  

The radar was amazing to watch.  That big line of snow parted like the red sea for Moses as it went around Chattanooga.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sandersville area.
> 
> Dang, can't any of y'all use Google?


Do you have any Idea what comes up when you Google WP??

First on the list Washington Post!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Drive one hour in any direction from my or smokey's house and you'll find significantly more accumlation.
> 
> The radar was amazing to watch.  That big line of snow parted like the red sea for Moses as it went around Chattanooga.



Y'all need to start shoppin houses in West Ga then, Paulding County area specifically. They get all of the fun in both extreme weather scenarios.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you have any Idea what comes up when you Google WP??
> 
> First on the list Washington Post!!



I reckon that's better than Worm Prevention....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon that's better than Worm Prevention....



Depends!!.........Worm Prevention might actually provide accurate useful information


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all need to start shoppin houses in West Ga then, Paulding County area specifically. They get all of the fun in both extreme weather scenarios.



They've been in the bullseye recently for sure.


----------



## antharper

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sandersville area.
> 
> Dang, can't any of y'all use Google?



Thanks !!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you have any Idea what comes up when you Google WP??
> 
> First on the list Washington Poop!!



fify


----------



## jbird1

!/2" here in N. Forsyth.  The kids are out of school so I'm labeling it the never ending Christmas Break.  Our road temps must have come up above freezing again because we are getting good melting on our streets.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Depends!!.........Worm Prevention might actually provide accurate useful information


----------



## Greene728

RinggoldGa said:


> They've been in the bullseye recently for sure.



Might I add Coweta, Carroll, and Heard to the list! 

Mig, IYHO, how do you think this years spring storm season may go? Total guess I know. But, 2010 winter was rough and that led to the terrible 2011 storm season. Just thinking out loud if there may or may not be a correlation?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Greene728 said:


> Might I add Coweta, Carroll, and Heard to the list!
> 
> Mig, IYHO, how do you think this years spring storm season may go? Total guess I know. But, 2010 winter was rough and that led to the terrible 2011 storm season. Just thinking out loud if there may or may not be a correlation?


    You can also add Haralson County. Have family in Bremen, Ga. They received a foot on Dec 8th. Do not know about the amount today.

Only received 1 inch in Cherokee County.

Also regarding the person not knowing what WP meant. The person did type WP Lake. Thought everyone knew that was West Point Lake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Greene728 said:


> Might I add Coweta, Carroll, and Heard to the list!
> 
> Mig, IYHO, how do you think this years spring storm season may go? Total guess I know. But, 2010 winter was rough and that led to the terrible 2011 storm season. Just thinking out loud if there may or may not be a correlation?



There may be climatic correlations, but nobody has bothered to wrangle all of that data up yet. I don't presuppose coming season's weather. It's just bad policy and usually comes back to bite you in the hiney.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Miggy

How much snow did you get?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JonathanG2013 said:


> Miggy
> 
> How much snow did you get?



Maybe a half inch.


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe a half inch.





We got just shy of a half inch. Done melted except in the shade. It was nice while it lasted and got some good pics. Especially down along the creek in the swamp.


----------



## NCHillbilly

GoldDot40 said:


> Hwy 72 between Athens and Elberton...solid layer of ice under the snow, secondary roads are in pretty foul shape around Athens. Radio said Hall, Jackson, Barrow, Banks and other counties had an absolute mess on I-85. 30+ accidents reported around Hall County alone. Needless to say, I parked the fuel tanker and came home.
> 
> My new neighbor across the street obviously works night shift and attempted to make it up his driveway...he didn't make it. Wife saw him turning in and immediately grabbed her phone to record it.





smokey30725 said:


> Dang no-snow dome.................



I'm guessing that most folks who long for snow don't have to drive to work in it when it comes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm guessing that most folks who long for snow don't have to drive to work in it when it comes.



Thought you loved driving in the snow?


----------



## StriperrHunterr

jbird1 said:


> !/2" here in N. Forsyth.  The kids are out of school so I'm labeling it the never ending Christmas Break.  Our road temps must have come up above freezing again because we are getting good melting on our streets.



Same here in south hall. My neighborhood street that was solid white a half hour ago is nearly perfectly clear. This should make for some fun black ice tomorrow morning if'n it all doesn't evaporate this afternoon.


----------



## Milkman

My wife is a RN. It took her almost 2 hours to drive 24 miles to the hospital this am. Lots of wrecks and such. She texted and said they have 14 patients in ICU and only 3 nurses to tend to them today ?


----------



## Greene728

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There may be climatic correlations, but nobody has bothered to wrangle all of that data up yet. I don't presuppose coming season's weather. It's just bad policy and usually comes back to bite you in the hiney.



Understood. I remember during fall season most were projecting this winter to be a bust! Whoops!


----------



## JHannah92

Lot of melting on the road and my roof. Should make for some sweet slick ice when the sun goes down.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Thought you loved driving in the snow?


I wouldn't mind it at all if the road wasn't full of other people who don't know how to drive in snow.


----------



## smokey30725

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm guessing that most folks who long for snow don't have to drive to work in it when it comes.



I usually do. I'll drive in snow all day long. Not so much on ice. I keep it slow and stay away from the idiots as much as possible.


----------



## GoldDot40

NCHillbilly said:


> I wouldn't mind it at all if the road wasn't full of other people who don't know how to drive in snow.



This is exactly why I wasn't chancing it this morning. I came back in though. As soon as the sun came out, the roads starting thawing. I'll run a couple of loads to get some people the gas they need amd try to be done by dark. Almost done with my 1st load  now.


----------



## Nicodemus

Couple of my favorite shots from this morning`s snow taken around the house here in Lee County.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

That's a gorgeous woody.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Milkman said:


> My wife is a RN. It took her almost 2 hours to drive 24 miles to the hospital this am. Lots of wrecks and such. She texted and said they have 14 patients in ICU and only 3 nurses to tend to them today ?



That's an awful ratio.

I know back in 2014 when the ice storm hit a lot of Jeep clubs in a lot of cities ran taxi service.  Many started facebook pages.  You'd post where you were and where you needed to go and they'd come get you.  They moved a lot of medical peeps around in a lot of cities.  

If you're going to go out playing in the snow in your 4WD may as well do some good.


----------



## normaldave

Daughter puts academic training to use in Milledgeville:





https://twitter.com/DavidBoylan15/status/953683553988038656


----------



## dixiecutter

normaldave said:


> Daughter puts academic training to use in Milledgeville:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DavidBoylan15/status/953683553988038656



she made a perfect one of these


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> That's an awful ratio.



You should see the ratios on their post op floors.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should see the ratios on their post op floors.



Sounds like I don't want to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Sounds like I don't want to.



When my wife worked there, having 9 or 10 patients per nurse a shift was common.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When my wife worked there, having 9 or 10 patients per nurse a shift was common.



That's awful and terribly unsafe.  I'm far from a nursing staffing expert but a 1:4-1:5 was about what was the norm back in the dark ages when I was roaming the wards.  

In the ICU they wanted 1:2


----------



## NCHillbilly

dixiecutter said:


> she made a perfect one of these


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> That's awful and terribly unsafe.  I'm far from a nursing staffing expert but a 1:4-1:5 was about what was the norm back in the dark ages when I was roaming the wards.
> 
> In the ICU they wanted 1:2



They have turned hospital management over to the MBA bean counters. Between that and the plethora of paperwork and insanely ignorant regulations that Odumbocare created it is now one of the most underpaid, over worked, under-appreciated jobs in the US. The entire profession is rife for a Union takeover, and if some of these CEO's and Bean Counters don't get their heads out of their seat holes it will happen over the next 5 to 10 years, if not sooner.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

It warmed up to a toasty 19* today.  Any shaded spots of road are still icy.  The wind has teeth today.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

I'm pretty sure we crossed over 32 for a little while because we got some good melt to occur, but that was a while ago and all of the vehicles I can see have snotsicles hanging from their grills/exhaust pipes and body work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I'm pretty sure we crossed over 32 for a little while because we got some good melt to occur, but that was a while ago and all of the vehicles I can see have snotsicles hanging from their grills/exhaust pipes and body work



Nope. I'm sittin on 27°f for the high thus far today here at casa de Miggy.


----------



## PopPop

We hit 25, good thawing on sunlit sections of roads. Idiot traps everywhere. Now this mess needs to get gone. I need to go to the farm and hunt.


----------



## doenightmare

It's dang kalt in Roswell. Hope this helps.


----------



## Greene728

Lucky us...


----------



## Nicodemus

26 degrees here right now. Wind chill is supposed to be around 18. The snow in the shade never melted today. They saying the temps tonight will be around 22.


----------



## GoldDot40

You can barely tell it snowed in Habersham Co.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Dern, it's 6* here.  Was thinking about taking the kids to find a frozen waterfall today, but me thinks maybe not now.


----------



## blood on the ground

Sticks on the thermostat 2 days in a row... Done warmed to a comfortable 13 at the moment!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Balmy 17°f with a windchill of 11°f rat cheer rat now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Those of you with such warm temps need to close the door all the heat is leaving the house.


----------



## Buckfever 2

Any chances of frozen stuff in the next week or so ?


----------



## parisinthe20s

So when's the next one?


----------



## Buckfever 2

parisinthe20s said:


> So when's the next one?


----------



## NCHillbilly

5* here. Lovely.


----------



## NCHillbilly

They're saying Monday night-Tuesday here.


----------



## Buckfever 2

NCHillbilly said:


> They're saying Monday night-Tuesday here.



What about North Georgia ?


----------



## RinggoldGa

Buckfever 2 said:


> What about North Georgia ?



GFS has a nice one for 10 days from now.  

Again, I offer no information or analysis.  Just a map.


----------



## ryork

I think the GFS always has a snow storm about 10 days out it seems.

Down to 11 here again this morning and driveway still covered in sheet of ice.


----------



## RinggoldGa

ryork said:


> I think the GFS always has a snow storm about 10 days out it seems.
> 
> Down to 11 here again this morning and driveway still covered in sheet of ice.



Good point!


----------



## RinggoldGa

And just like that . . .  poof


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> GFS has a nice one for 10 days from now.
> 
> Again, I offer no information or analysis.  Just a map.



You're chasing the GFS aka GuFuS?


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're chasing the GFS aka GuFuS?



I'm not chasing it, just posting maps.  It's all I know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> I'm not chasing it, just posting maps.  It's all I know.



Here's one for you.


----------



## RinggoldGa

There you go posting maps I don't know how to read again.  

I'm easily confused.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> There you go posting maps I don't know how to read again.
> 
> I'm easily confused.



Well, there's a lot of hum amongst the climatologist and some of the very good meteorologist about a combination of things. Starting with the -85°f temps in Siberia, the MJO potential for 40 days out, and this as a semi-confirmation of the potential for some of that cold to get ejected down our way round the last week of Feb to the first week of March. 

Way too far out to plan for now, but intriguing to watch the climate models deal with it.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Way too far out to plan for now.
> Its never to early to plan for the weather.Bitter cold, white stuff, and spinny things get my attention quickly.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Starting with the -85°f temps in Siberia



Say what?

That a typo?


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, there's a lot of hum amongst the climatologist and some of the very good meteorologist about a combination of things. Starting with the -85°f temps in Siberia, the MJO potential for 40 days out, and this as a semi-confirmation of the potential for some of that cold to get ejected down our way round the last week of Feb to the first week of March.
> 
> Way too far out to plan for now, but intriguing to watch the climate models deal with it.



So how much IMBY?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

elfiii said:


> So how much IMBY?



About the same as IYFY


----------



## NCHillbilly

So, it's gonna be -85* in my backyard? Not surprised.

It will never be warm again.


----------



## Nicodemus

We still have snow on the ground here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Say what?
> 
> That a typo?



Nope



elfiii said:


> So how much IMBY?


See next post below


gobbleinwoods said:


> About the same as IYFY


^^^This^^^


NCHillbilly said:


> So, it's gonna be -85* in my backyard? Not surprised.
> 
> It will never be warm again.


Eventually it will, maybe. 


Nicodemus said:


> We still have snow on the ground here.


----------



## Nicodemus

Still got some snow on the ground out by the barn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Still got some snow on the ground out by the barn.



Did your chickens freeze their nuggets off?


----------



## smokey30725

Looks like it's going to be quiet for a while with temps warming back up.


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did your chickens freeze their nuggets off?





What few we got left were a little slow moving around this morning.  Between the foxes and snow, they still kinda in a state of shock.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like it's going to be quiet for a while with temps warming back up.


Define "quiet". 


Nicodemus said:


> What few we got left were a little slow moving around this morning.  Between the foxes and snow, they still kinda in a state of shock.


Dang, hope you got those thievin foxes sorted out.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define "quiet".
> 
> Dang, hope you got those thievin foxes sorted out.



Quiet as in my uber-reliable IPhone weather app shows sunny and highs in the 50's for next week..........


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Define "quiet".
> 
> Dang, hope you got those thievin foxes sorted out.





One down, one to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Quiet as in my uber-reliable IPhone weather app shows sunny and highs in the 50's for next week..........



Well, send a message to your app and tell it you don't appreciate it not letting you know that you're gonna get wet Monday night.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, send a message to your app and tell it you don't appreciate it not letting you know that you're gonna get wet Monday night.



Well, it messed my order up for snow and gave me ice instead, so I guess it may or may not rain on Monday.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

RinggoldGa said:


> Say what?
> 
> That a typo?



Nope. Read an article on it myself.


----------



## smokey30725

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Nope. Read an article on it myself.



NCHillbilly would consider that a warming trend.


----------



## NCHillbilly

smokey30725 said:


> NCHillbilly would consider that a warming trend.



After it gets below 0, it really doesn't matter any more. It's like the difference in falling off a 50-foot building or a hundred-foot one.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman




----------



## NCHillbilly

The white walkers are coming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> After it gets below 0, it really doesn't matter any more. It's like the difference in falling off a 50-foot building or a hundred-foot one.



Sort of kind of but not really. 

At 0°f most won't feel any discomfort unless they suffer from bronchial issues to begin with. 

At -40°f prolonged unmasked breathing exposure can cause bronchial spasms and eventual respiratory problems.

At -85°f breathing without a covered face can result in actual frostbite of the airways, to eventually include the lungs is possible, and extremely deadly. 

I stay at Marriotts, not Holiday Inns.


----------



## Milkman

I used to do maintenance work at the Publix dairy plant.  

They had a huge ice cream hardening freezer that was -40 F.   You had to wear a heavy freezer suit and stay no longer than 15 minutes at a time in there.  Stuff was always breaking or getting clogged with ice cream that squirted out of containers caught in the equipment. 

I can tell you for sure -40  F is miserable.  It gives me a chill even now 17 years later to think about it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Ddd must be fanny hurt again he ain't posted in a month


----------



## blood on the ground

Im going with this... Probably going to have some cold weather between now and the first of April... Be prepared! Also some rain will fall between now and then.. So be careful how you plan!! Othernat... We are good ta go!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Ddd must be fanny hurt again he ain't posted in a month


He had a death in the family and they are working through that. 


blood on the ground said:


> Im going with this... Probably going to have some cold weather between now and the first of April... Be prepared! Also some rain will fall between now and then.. So be careful how you plan!! Othernat... We are good ta go!!!


Bout right.


----------



## NCHillbilly

S-word in the forecast again here for Tuesday night.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> S-word in the forecast again here for Tuesday night.



That really has to get old!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Sorry to hear about that hope the family is making through it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> S-word in the forecast again here for Tuesday night.



You expected otherwise?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You expected otherwise?



No, I expect once or twice a week from now to mid-April. Maybe beyond.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Bring the rain, I spread some chemicals that need watered in!!


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna be traveling Georgia North to South to deep south Georgia tomorrow, what kind of weather can I expect?


----------



## smokey30725

Shorts and t shirt weather this weekend. Actually got out and washed the cars and the truck. Best they've looked in months. Another week of this and I'll be back to mowing grass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be traveling Georgia North to South to deep south Georgia tomorrow, what kind of weather can I expect?


I guess you've already figured out the answer to that one huh? 


smokey30725 said:


> Shorts and t shirt weather this weekend. Actually got out and washed the cars and the truck. Best they've looked in months. Another week of this and I'll be back to mowing grass.


It won't last.


----------



## BriarPatch99

I put some fiber optic cable in conduit under the house today ... Worked up a good sweat doing so ...!!!


----------



## smokey30725

DDD on the book of faces! Says don't say goodbye to winter yet!!


----------



## Greene728

smokey30725 said:


> DDD on the book of faces! Says don't say goodbye to winter yet!!



It’s only mid January. Who’d say that anyway?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Greene728 said:


> It’s only mid January. Who’d say that anyway?



Snowflakes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I'm sure DDD will be along to get y'all all stirred up regarding the return of winter in a few weeks. Just to back up what he will say, the EMOM (Euro seasonal) MJO corroborates what he has to tell you.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure DDD will be along to get y'all all stirred up regarding the return of winter in a few weeks. Just to back up what he will say, the EMOM (Euro seasonal) MJO corroborates what he has to tell you.



I hope he is sorta wrong on this one. We are not prepared for extended below freezing temps and possible moisture mixed in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> I hope he is sorta wrong on this one. We are not prepared for extended below freezing temps and possible moisture mixed in.



The MJO rarely lies. 

Oh, and ..............

March 13, 1993


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The MJO rarely lies.
> 
> Oh, and ..............
> 
> March 13, 1993



Bring on the blizzard.... Hope it is bigger and badder than the last one!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The MJO rarely lies.
> 
> Oh, and ..............
> 
> March 13, 1993




I won`t ever forget that one. I never got a chance to sleep from Saturday morning till sometime Monday.


----------



## Jeff C.

Nicodemus said:


> I won`t ever forget that one. I never got a chance to sleep from Saturday morning till sometime Monday.



I was without power for 7 days, I believe it was. Never got above 32° during that time.


----------



## DDD

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure DDD will be along to get y'all all stirred up regarding the return of winter in a few weeks. Just to back up what he will say, the EMOM (Euro seasonal) MJO corroborates what he has to tell you.



Alright y’all. You’ve got about 3 weeks to reload the firewood stash. Don’t put up your electric blankets, put some money back for the electric and gas bill. Also, Miggy, shine that sled of yours. You are probably going to need it.

Winter is going to come back the 2nd week of February and this time he’s going to bring moisture back with some EXTREME Siberian cold. I think from about Valentines Day through the 2nd week of March we could really see winter put on a show.

If I am right when this winter is over it will be one of the most active we have had in a long time. It’s obviously too far out to get into the details but all of the players are going to be on the field. Tall western ridge over the pacific and Alaska. NAO looks to dive negative and a huge sub zero pool of extremely cold air is going to get pushed into North America and shoved south. Really will be interesting to see what extremes take place.

If anyone read my winter weather outlook at Woody’s some months back I felt like this winter would be one of extremes. So far that has been right on point. Winter is not done and intends to let everyone know it one way or the other.


----------



## Jeff C.

Appreciate the heads up DDD.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Welcome back triple D.  

And the Cat is back.  No good can come of this.


----------



## smokey30725

RinggoldGa said:


> Welcome back triple D.
> 
> And the Cat is back.  No good can come of this.



We have been warned.......


----------



## mguthrie

Great. My work has come to a screeching halt because of this weather. Sounds like by the time we get back at it the weather will shut us down again


----------



## elfiii

RinggoldGa said:


> Welcome back triple D.
> 
> And the Cat is back.  No good can come of this.



It's like the skull and cross bones showing up on the horizon.


----------



## Nicodemus

elfiii said:


> It's like the skull and cross bones showing up on the horizon.




Or a fleet of Viking longships.


----------



## Crakajak

DDD said:


> Alright y’all. You’ve got about 3 weeks to reload the firewood stash. Don’t put up your electric blankets, put some money back for the electric and gas bill. Also, Miggy, shine that sled of yours. You are probably going to need it.
> 
> Winter is going to come back the 2nd week of February and this time he’s going to bring moisture back with some EXTREME Siberian cold. I think from about Valentines Day through the 2nd week of March we could really see winter put on a show.
> 
> If I am right when this winter is over it will be one of the most active we have had in a long time. It’s obviously too far out to get into the details but all of the players are going to be on the field. Tall western ridge over the pacific and Alaska. NAO looks to dive negative and a huge sub zero pool of extremely cold air is going to get pushed into North America and shoved south. Really will be interesting to see what extremes take place.
> 
> If anyone read my winter weather outlook at Woody’s some months back I felt like this winter would be one of extremes. So far that has been right on point. Winter is not done and intends to let everyone know it one way or the other.



Any guessimates of the temps?


----------



## snarlinbear

When DDD speaks people listen!


----------



## Hornet22

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The MJO rarely lies.
> 
> Oh, and ..............
> 
> March 13, 1993





Nicodemus said:


> I won`t ever forget that one. I never got a chance to sleep from Saturday morning till sometime Monday.



That was a bad'un. Made some good coin tho


----------



## RinggoldGa

Things that make you go hmmmmmm

And yes miggy it's the GuFuS. ;-) But the Euro is on board as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Things that make you go hmmmmmm
> 
> And yes miggy it's the GuFuS. ;-) But the Euro is on board as well.



You caught it just in time. Give it a few days, the GFS will run away from it like it was never a possibility then it will return 3 days out from the event bigger and better, but by that time we will be watching the NAM products. 

Next Thursday and Friday will be interesting regardless of what the precip is that falls. This is a very brief, very strong cold trough that will be passing through and my fear is the unknowns right now. The timing of the high pressure system moving offshore, the location of the low pressure in relation to it, and the insanely stacked isobars that will be pushing into the area as this cold front moves through. 

For now it is a positively tilted trough in the progs. I can see the potential for a neutral or negative tilt or even a cut off low developing deep into the gulf states that would starve the original low but bring nasty stuff to the state as it moves up through Ga. Timing and placement of dynamics are everything with a system like this, and one little shift in timing or placement could give us a nasty severe outbreak with wrap around wintry Armageddon behind it all. (worst case scenario)

For now we'll just look at the pretty colors knowing that it is still 8 days out and will most certainly change. What it may change too is the scary part.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang, that looks nasty for my little corner of NW Georgia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Dang, that looks nasty for my little corner of NW Georgia.



But it's old news now. The GooFuS model has already backed off, like we knew it would. 8 days out is fantasyland and nothing dependable can be gleaned from it, which is typically why we don't talk about it much. But this one is different, or not. I guess we'll find out in a few more days if the Euro holds on to it.


----------



## RinggoldGa

It's bad enough that for a majority of my life my happiness from Sept-Dec has been dictated by what a bunch of kids 18-22 years old wearing red and black uniforms do on Saturdays . . . .now I'm finding my emotional well being influenced model run to model run.  

I may need an intervention.  ;-)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> It's bad enough that for a majority of my life my happiness from Sept-Dec has been dictated by what a bunch of kids 18-22 years old wearing red and black uniforms do on Saturdays . . . .now I'm finding my emotional well being influenced model run to model run.
> 
> I may need an intervention.  ;-)



If you are watching every single model run then you definitely need intervention. We don't even do that. 
It will drive you bat guano crazy.

Watching every single model run is like taking your wife shopping for shoes and watching her try on every pair in the store.


----------



## blood on the ground

If you watch the show storm chasers, meteorologist Joel Taylor passed away earlier this week. Cause of death is uncertain at this time.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watching every single model run is like taking your wife shopping for shoes and watching her try on every pair in the store.



I just sit outside the store watching all the pretty women in tight jeans waltzing around for the young wippersnappers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> I just sit outside the store watching all the pretty women in tight jeans waltzing around for the young wippersnappers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

While we're in a holding pattern waiting on the models to resolve the Feb. 2nd potential I am going to share some medium range projections showing on the climate models right now. 

You've seen me post about the MJO before. This is the climate oscillation indicators as to where we may end up in the medium range. The product I like to follow are the EMON (Euro medium range) and the EMOM (Euro medium range ensemble.) Looking out to the end of the month there appears to be good agreement (right now) that the MJO will enter Phase 8 (western hemisphere / US) and give us a viable shot at some winter weather around Febuary 17th (for purposes of a date range) and then trend more neutral towards the end of the month, lessening that chance as we move into March. 

What I've also done is use the CFS long range model product to check severe potential and around the end of February (26th range) the CAPE values (Convective available potential energy) are elevated to an appreciable level to mandate keeping an eye on this period. 

Here's the data I looked at this morning to come to these conclusions, now we just bide our time and see what comes from it.


----------



## jbird1

The word must be getting out.  I have family members asking me about the snow event in 2 weeks..lol.  I have been educating them on model trends and how to interpret them..(thanks to GON.)  Social media has really changed the landscape of forecasting as it relates to public awareness.  I notice TV mets have adapted and now are showing the competing data during broadcasts.


----------



## Crakajak

jbird1 said:


> The word must be getting out.  I have family members asking me about the snow event in 2 weeks..lol.  I have been educating them on model trends and how to interpret them..(thanks to GON.)  Social media has really changed the landscape of forecasting as it relates to public awareness.  I notice TV mets have adapted and now are showing the competing data during broadcasts.



I hope DDD and Miggy have had a lot of influence on them.


----------



## campboy

blood on the ground said:


> If you watch the show storm chasers, meteorologist Joel Taylor passed away earlier this week. Cause of death is uncertain at this time.



I saw that. Looks like drugs may have been involved. Such a shame. Good people make bad mistakes sometimes. I used to love that show. May he rest in peace


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jbird1 said:


> The word must be getting out.  I have family members asking me about the snow event in 2 weeks..lol.  I have been educating them on model trends and how to interpret them..(thanks to GON.)  Social media has really changed the landscape of forecasting as it relates to public awareness.  I notice TV mets have adapted and now are showing the competing data during broadcasts.


They are doing a much better job at communicating the why to the GP. 


Crakajak said:


> I hope DDD and Miggy have had a lot of influence on them.


I doubt that very seriously. 


campboy said:


> I saw that. Looks like drugs may have been involved. Such a shame. Good people make bad mistakes sometimes. I used to love that show. May he rest in peace


I have a friend that is a Chaser and gets paid really good money from brokers for his videos, but when all expenses are factored in he does good to break even. Thankfully he has another job that keeps him afloat. He is one of the few that has the gumption (or maybe he's just that crazy) to breech the 1/4 mile barrier on a tornado. 

Last time I was with him he showed me pics of a funnel that was directly over his truck right before it touched down about 200 yards moving away from him. I'm not sure my jewels are that large to even attempt something like that. But in his defense, he has drawn some really large pay checks for his video work using this tactic. Enough to let him buy some very expensive video equipment and software to get these video's out to the brokers asap. 

I think I'll stick with prognosticating and such, but have reached out to one broker just in case I get lucky this season, if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are doing a much better job at communicating the why to the GP.
> 
> I doubt that very seriously.
> 
> I have a friend that is a Chaser and gets paid really good money from brokers for his videos, but when all expenses are factored in he does good to break even. Thankfully he has another job that keeps him afloat. He is one of the few that has the gumption (or maybe he's just that crazy) to breech the 1/4 mile barrier on a tornado.
> 
> Last time I was with him he showed me pics of a funnel that was directly over his truck right before it touched down about 200 yards moving away from him. I'm not sure my jewels are that large to even attempt something like that. But in his defense, he has drawn some really large pay checks for his video work using this tactic. Enough to let him buy some very expensive video equipment and software to get these video's out to the brokers asap.
> 
> I think I'll stick with prognosticating and such, but have reached out to one broker just in case I get lucky this season, if the opportunity presents itself.



Reach out to me if you do go. I can run a camera and I'm the right combination of brave and stupid to love doing this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Reach out to me if you do go. I can run a camera and I'm the right combination of brave and stupid to love doing this.



Well, first I would need the camera...
This is the camera my buddy uses in his pro chasing.

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_280XA...a&awnw=g&awcr=86254574185&awdv=c&awug=9011096

And this is the software he edits with. 

http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere.html

It isn't a cheap game he is playing. 

To chase with me you'd have to be proficient at cell phone videography....... then have the ability / bandwidth to upload it to the broker while in the field. 

Oh, and my navigator needs to have proficient radar reading skills, as we would be chasing a torsig until we could lay ground truth and video evidence to it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, first I would need the camera...
> This is the camera my buddy uses in his pro chasing.
> 
> https://www.crutchfield.com/p_280XA...a&awnw=g&awcr=86254574185&awdv=c&awug=9011096
> 
> And this is the software he edits with.
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere.html
> 
> It isn't a cheap game he is playing.
> 
> To chase with me you'd have to be proficient at cell phone videography....... then have the ability / bandwidth to upload it to the broker while in the field.
> 
> Oh, and my navigator needs to have proficient radar reading skills, as we would be chasing a torsig until we could lay ground truth and video evidence to it.



I have an HD capable handicam and an action cam ready to rock and roll. I haven't dabbled in editing much but I'm sure we could find someone with those skills. 

I'm good at spotting hook echoes, couplets, gust fronts and many other radar features as well. I'm not professional but I do love watching coverage on active storms to learn as much as I can. 

So long as you can stand me laughing maniacally when we do catch up to one I can cover the other bases.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are doing a much better job at communicating the why to the GP.
> 
> I doubt that very seriously.
> 
> I have a friend that is a Chaser and gets paid really good money from brokers for his videos, but when all expenses are factored in he does good to break even. Thankfully he has another job that keeps him afloat. He is one of the few that has the gumption (or maybe he's just that crazy) to breech the 1/4 mile barrier on a tornado.
> 
> Last time I was with him he showed me pics of a funnel that was directly over his truck right before it touched down about 200 yards moving away from him. I'm not sure my jewels are that large to even attempt something like that. But in his defense, he has drawn some really large pay checks for his video work using this tactic. Enough to let him buy some very expensive video equipment and software to get these video's out to the brokers asap.
> 
> I think I'll stick with prognosticating and such, but have reached out to one broker just in case I get lucky this season, if the opportunity presents itself.



How much video equipment and software will fit into a coffin?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> How much video equipment and software will fit into a coffin?



I'd say most of it, when they find what's left of Miggy and the Stripper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I have an HD capable handicam and an action cam ready to rock and roll. I haven't dabbled in editing much but I'm sure we could find someone with those skills.
> 
> I'm good at spotting hook echoes, couplets, gust fronts and many other radar features as well. I'm not professional but I do love watching coverage on active storms to learn as much as I can.
> 
> So long as you can stand me laughing maniacally when we do catch up to one I can cover the other bases.


We'll talk.  Outside of that not so much laughing goes on as a lot of "Oh Poopy" exclamations do. 


NCHillbilly said:


> How much video equipment and software will fit into a coffin?


Depends on how big a fella is in the coffin.


northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'd say most of it, when they find what's left of Miggy and the Stripper.


Striper man, Striper.


----------



## PappyHoel

campboy said:


> I saw that. Looks like drugs may have been involved. Such a shame. Good people make bad mistakes sometimes. I used to love that show. May he rest in peace



All gay cruise to Puerto Rico with Olivia newton john.  He was found in cabin with a controlled substance.


----------



## smokey30725

Just ordered a propane tank refill for early next week. Figured I'd better beat the rush when DDD and Miggy come back and tell us it's time to batten down the hatches.


----------



## Buckfever 2

The weekly NOAA MJO Updates have good info related to the MJO (http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/MJO/mjoupdate.pdf).  Here are a few snippets from the latest version...

"The MJO remains active, with the enhanced phase over the Maritime Continent and the suppressed phase over the Pacific.  A robust Wave-1 asymmetry remains very apparent in the upper-level circulation pattern, reflecting an organized MJO event.  Dynamical and statistical models strongly support continued MJO activity, with the enhanced phase propagating from the Maritime Continent to the West Pacific over the next two weeks.  Recent MJO activity teleconnects well with the current extratropical pattern over the CONUS.  If a robust West Pacific MJO event occurs, the extratropical response may favor a transition to a colder pattern for the central and eastern U.S. during mid-February"

We shall see...these are just some long range thoughts that are inherently less reliable than short range.

Ahhh....Translation please ????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Just ordered a propane tank refill for early next week. Figured I'd better beat the rush when DDD and Miggy come back and tell us it's time to batten down the hatches.


Great, you just jinxed any possibility of anything happening on the 2nd. Now we can call that one a bust and move on to the 17th. 


Buckfever 2 said:


> The weekly NOAA MJO Updates have good info related to the MJO  Here are a few snippets from the latest version...
> 
> 
> We shall see...these are just some long range thoughts that are inherently less reliable than short range.
> 
> Ahhh....Translation please ????


Actually they are medium range projections and I put it in plain english for you a few posts ago. 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11073529&postcount=773


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll talk.  Outside of that not so much laughing goes on as a lot of "Oh Poopy" exclamations do.



Convoy and helicopter as much as I did through Iraqistan and not much makes you react like that any more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Convoy and helicopter as much as I did through Iraqistan and not much makes you react like that any more.



True dat. 

PM me your digits so we can get in touch.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great, you just jinxed any possibility of anything happening on the 2nd. Now we can call that one a bust and move on to the 17th.
> 
> Actually they are medium range projections and I put it in plain english for you a few posts ago.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11073529&postcount=773



I'm going to need the 17th clear. My son and I will be offshore fishing near Tybee Island.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> I'm going to need the 17th clear. My son and I will be offshore fishing near Tybee Island.



You just haven't figured this Murphy's Law thing out yet have you? A fishin trip out of Savannah guarantees we'll have a blizzard while you're gone.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great, you just jinxed any possibility of anything happening on the 2nd. Now we can call that one a bust and move on to the 17th.



Good! Because our local long-range forecast has snow in it every day from the 2nd to the 9th.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Good! Because our local long-range forecast has snow in it every day from the 2nd to the 9th.



Who said it would effect your area. 

No sun for you, just snow.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just haven't figured this Murphy's Law thing out yet have you? A fishin trip out of Savannah guarantees we'll have a blizzard while you're gone.



Smokey must be related to rhbama3


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Smokey must be related to rhbama3



No doubt. I bet he even has a possum for a pet too.


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No doubt. I bet he even has a possum for a pet too.



Possums can't be pets. They are flat animals who sleep in the middle of the road.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Possums can't be pets. They are flat animals who sleep in the middle of the road.



No those are cats, as evidenced by DDD's avatar.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No those are cats, as evidenced by DDD's avatar.



I've got a cat, two skunks, possum, and a raccoon sleeping in the middle of the road within a mile of my house since Monday.  

Not a good week to be a critter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Do not put your eggs in the GFS basket.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa

I have gotten so (good or lucky) at finding tornadoes that i have problems getting people to ride with me when we are under a threat. We go out to high spots in our county to observe and try to spot funnels when we are under warnings. I have found a few.


----------



## campboy

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do not put your eggs in the GFS basket.
> 
> Is this what you call a clown map? I'm still learning


----------



## JonathanG2013

campboy your picture did not post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

campboy said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not put your eggs in the GFS basket.
> 
> Is this what you call a clown map? I'm still learning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes.........yes it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miggy,

Can you explain why a model would continue to show these "waves" or what I'd say looks like propellar marks on a manatee in the precipitation map?  Is this a computer glitch or would something in nature actually act this way?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Miggy,
> 
> Can you explain why a model would continue to show these "waves" or what I'd say looks like propellar marks on a manatee in the precipitation map?  Is this a computer glitch or would something in nature actually act this way?



Snow bands. That is the way precip operates around a low pressure system. Think Hurricane and the bands around it. A hurricane is just a low pressure system on steroids.


----------



## RinggoldGa

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Snow bands. That is the way precip operates around a low pressure system. Think Hurricane and the bands around it. A hurricane is just a low pressure system on steroids.




Thanks for putting into simpleton terms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RinggoldGa said:


> Thanks for putting into simpleton terms.



I am a simpleton, that's the only way I no, kno, know.


----------



## NCHillbilly

RinggoldGa said:


> Miggy,
> 
> Can you explain why a model would continue to show these "waves" or what I'd say looks like propellar marks on a manatee in the precipitation map?  Is this a computer glitch or would something in nature actually act this way?



I don't like that pink stuff over top of my house.


----------



## fountain

smokey30725 said:


> I'm going to need the 17th clear. My son and I will be offshore fishing near Tybee Island.



Me too....we will be headed to Nashville to the nwtf convention.   
What's it looking like bout the 14 and 15th for travel?


----------



## Water Swat

fountain said:


> Me too....we will be headed to Nashville to the nwtf convention.
> What's it looking like bout the 14 and 15th for travel?



Cold and windy


----------



## JHannah92

fountain said:


> Me too....we will be headed to Nashville to the nwtf convention.
> What's it looking like bout the 14 and 15th for travel?



Same. I'd hate to drive up Monteagle in a blizzard.


----------



## the prospector

I hate driving across Monteagle with blue bird skies.


----------



## smokey30725

Local stations here in Centerpoint, Alabama have a wintry mix in the forecast for this coming Friday and Saturday.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

the prospector said:


> I hate driving across Monteagle with blue bird skies.



Are you kidding?  Monteagle is great!  Pop in some Motorhead and jam out to Ace of Spades and put the hammer down.



<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## smokey30725

what seems to be the latest about next weekend? Panic or don't panic?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> what seems to be the latest about next weekend? Panic or don't panic?



Do you see us panicking?


----------



## NCHillbilly

1"-3" here tomorrow night, according to the local forecast.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> 1"-3" here tomorrow night, according to the local forecast.



Will you do a snow angel and post the picture


----------



## smokey30725

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you see us panicking?



I can't see you. You could be running around like your head is on fire. I can't be for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> I can't see you. You could be running around like your head is on fire. I can't be for sure.



That would require hair, or kerosene. I have more of one than I do the other.


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> Will you do a snow angel and post the picture



No.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> No.



LOL ... Crabby ol cuss!!


----------



## DDD

I would not be surprised to see the models start to hint at something around the FEB 5-FEB 7 time frame. The 12Z GFS maybe the beginning of that move. Much of the modeling from the GFS, CMC and EURO is starting to change and the reason for that is, much of the global models kept the SE ridge (warm) strong and kept cold air in the plains. However, that ridge is non-existent which will allow cold air to plunge in more south and will allow systems to tap the gulf moisture. Time will tell but many wx folks are starting to see the shift. The 5th-7th time frame would not be a prolonged cold / snow event. But, could be a shot at winter weather for sure.

What I believe will be a more prolonged cold temp / **possible** winter storm period will be from somewhere around FEB 11th to FEB 24th. It will take a good bit of time before that comes into focus, but these are the 2 time periods I am watching.

More in the days to come.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you see us panicking?



I saw someone I think know buy a new sled at the Loganville Ace yesterday


----------



## Crakajak

gobbleinwoods said:


> I saw someone I think know buy a new sled at the Loganville Ace yesterday



Did he have hair and buying kerosene.?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Weather rock is wet


----------



## Lukikus2

A weather rock never lies


----------



## fountain

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Weather rock is wet



Sure is and I'm loving it!!!


----------



## creekrunner

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> Weather rock is wet



Mine is too


----------



## blood on the ground

Lukikus2 said:


> A weather rock never lies



Mine will ... It set's just below the front porch and I live out in the woods.


----------



## Greene728

Good to see you back in here DDD! You’ve been missed.


----------



## jbird1

Is it too much to ask to start off the week with some fantasy maps with pretty colors??....malak??


----------



## NCHillbilly

Tonight/tomorrow morning, Thursday night/Friday morning, and Sunday/Sunday night/Monday morning all have possibly significant snow in the forecast here. And most of next week.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> Tonight/tomorrow morning, Thursday night/Friday morning, and Sunday/Sunday night/Monday morning all have possibly significant snow in the forecast here. And most of next week.



Want to come visit?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jbird1 said:


> Is it too much to ask to start off the week with some fantasy maps with pretty colors??....malak??



That's just it, not even the fantasy maps are buying in to anything right now. DDD claims to have found the sled and burned it, but I know for a fact he is lying.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Want to come visit?



Yep.


----------



## jbird1

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's just it, not even the fantasy maps are buying in to anything right now. DDD claims to have found the sled and burned it, but I know for a fact he is lying.



Haha...I'm going to throw our sleds from the December snow that are still in the garage back in the shed and see if we can't squeeze out a fantasy map.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Couple of inches of snow here this morning. Interstate still covered and slick.  20* with a 20mph north wind. There are no fresh home-grown maters here.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Couple of inches of snow here this morning. Interstate still covered and slick.  20* with a 20mph north wind. There are no fresh home-grown maters here.



Sounds miserable


----------



## smokey30725

That wind last night was intense. Knocked the power out for a bit (for those without a generator). It howled all night long.


----------



## jbird1

Must be the calm before the storm winter doldrums.


----------



## parisinthe20s

Looks beautiful outside today, but I'd like it more if it was 15 degrees colder. I hope we get at least one more snow event, or even just colder temps.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Supposed to snow another inch or two again Thursday night, with a low of 10.


----------



## elfiii

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to snow another inch or two again Thursday night, with a low of 10.



You should prolly leave and go to South Cackalakey for a few days.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I will have to say that the full moon shining on Frozen Snow World outside is quite beautiful right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I will have to say that the full moon shining on Frozen Snow World outside is quite beautiful right now.



You've slipped on the ice and bumped your head haven't you?


----------



## JonathanG2013

Lunar Eclipse is at 7:30 this morning if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

JonathanG2013 said:


> Lunar Eclipse is at 7:30 this morning if anyone wants to see it.



When I got to work at 6:50, the top portion of the moon was just going into shadow.  By about 7:20, it was at least 3/4 gone and by 7:30, the moon had set beyond the horizon.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> I will have to say that the full moon shining on Frozen Snow World outside is quite beautiful right now.



Your coming around dude...


----------



## Crakajak

NCHillbilly said:


> I will have to say that the full moon shining on Frozen Snow World outside is quite beautiful right now.



I was thinking to much homemade adult beverages.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Crakajak said:


> I was thinking to much homemade adult beverages.



No, it was sincere.


----------



## smokey30725

Miggy and DDD are a talkin' on the Facebook..........hoping for an update here too.


----------



## rospaw

smokey30725 said:


> Miggy and DDD are a talkin' on the Facebook..........hoping for an update here too.



I guess them facebackers are more important than us.  We just get the leftover CRUMBS ?


----------



## Crakajak

From the hangout courtesy of MIGGY
 is your child texting about meteorology?
 TBH : tornado's been here
 SMH : so much hail
 ASAP : a standard adiabatic process  
WTH : where's the hurricane 
 IDC : isobarically defined coordinates


----------



## snarlinbear

rospaw said:


> I guess them facebackers are more important than us.  We just get the leftover CRUMBS ?



Didn't you mean face bugger crumbs?  I don't want no crumbs at all!  We used to get "meat and tatter" weather reports.  Now we are relegated to little or no weather data at all.  I'm about to rely on the rock 100%.


----------



## smokey30725

DDD said something about possible ice on Monday, but details are still sketchy.


----------



## PappyHoel

smokey30725 said:


> DDD said something about possible ice on Monday, but details are still sketchy.



Heres what weather.gov says

Rain Likely
then
Rain/Sleet
Likely

Rain/Sleet
Likely then
Rain Likely


----------



## NCHillbilly

PappyHoel said:


> Heres what weather.gov says
> 
> Rain Likely
> then
> Rain/Sleet
> Likely
> 
> Rain/Sleet
> Likely then
> Rain Likely



Unless you look at it for here, then it says:

Tomorrow night: Snow.
Friday morning: Snow.
Saturday night: Snow.
Sunday: Snow.
Sunday night: Snow.
Monday morning: Snow.
Monday night: Snow.
Tuesday morning: Snow. 
Tuesday night: Snow.
Wednesday night: Snow.


----------



## lbzdually

NCHillbilly said:


> Unless you look at it for here, then it says:
> 
> Tomorrow night: Snow.
> Friday morning: Snow.
> Saturday night: Snow.
> Sunday: Snow.
> Sunday night: Snow.
> Monday morning: Snow.
> Monday night: Snow.
> Tuesday morning: Snow.
> Tuesday night: Snow.
> Wednesday night: Snow.




What is your zip code?  I can bring my new sled up there for a fee.


----------



## Da Possum

NCHillbilly said:


> Unless you look at it for here, then it says:
> 
> Tomorrow night: Snow.
> Friday morning: Snow.
> Saturday night: Snow.
> Sunday: Snow.
> Sunday night: Snow.
> Monday morning: Snow.
> Monday night: Snow.
> Tuesday morning: Snow.
> Tuesday night: Snow.
> Wednesday night: Snow.



Happy for ya, sport!


----------



## frisbeefan

snarlinbear said:


> Didn't you mean face bugger crumbs?  I don't want no crumbs at all!  We used to get "meat and tatter" weather reports.  Now we are relegated to little or no weather data at all.  I'm about to rely on the rock 100%.



Probably should rely on that rock unless you want to buy t-shirt or sumpin'
Other than that clown maps or crickets


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

frisbeefan said:


> Probably should rely on that rock unless you want to buy t-shirt or sumpin'
> Other than that clown maps or crickets



Basically. Right now the GFS is showing 3" of snow in NE GA for that period. There is suppose to be a CAD that isn't showing up on models and the climate maps show a good North Atlantic High that would provide blocking for all kind of mischief. 

If it's gonna happen 99.9% of all models are missing it bad right now and I don't trust the GooFuS product any further than I can throw it. 

This clown map is for Sunday night into Monday and has increased the totals from the last time I looked at it. 








Here's a more accurate map.


----------



## NCHillbilly

lbzdually said:


> What is your zip code?  I can bring my new sled up there for a fee.



28785. Check it on the weather forecast sometime.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Basically. Right now the GFS is showing 3" of snow in NE GA for that period. There is suppose to be a CAD that isn't showing up on models and the climate maps show a good North Atlantic High that would provide blocking for all kind of mischief.
> 
> If it's gonna happen 99.9% of all models are missing it bad right now and I don't trust the GooFuS product any further than I can throw it.
> 
> This clown map is for Sunday night into Monday and has increased the totals from the last time I looked at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more accurate map.



I have found over the years that 10% chance of snow here = 100% chance, most of the time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Euro says NC Hillbilly could get dumped on Sunday night. 
This ain't no flurries buoys and gulls.


----------



## JHannah92

NCHillbilly said:


> 28785. Check it on the weather forecast sometime.



You up near Asheville? I'm supposed to be up there for a wedding 3/2. Imagine it'll still be pretty chilly up that way by then.


----------



## lbzdually

NCHillbilly said:


> 28785. Check it on the weather forecast sometime.



So you're sitting at about 6000 feet?   Several years back, my dad, my uncle, and me decided to go up to Grassy Mountain here in the Cohutta Wilderness area  to ride ATV's because we could see the top of the mountain was white.  Chatsworth barely had just a little rain, but by the time we got to the top there was an easy 8 inches of snow.  Nobody else had been up there, I guess because no one thought there would be much snow.  Fun, but I wouldn't want to deal with it every day.   Another time we were up there, we picked up 4 drunk women who took one of their husband's trucks and just about slid it off the mountain.  My uncle and dad took one each on their four-wheelers and I took 2 because I was the lightest.  They were so drunk, they kept making us stop in sub 20 degree weather and pretty much blizzard conditions to take pictures.  Turns out one of them was the mom of a boy I went to school with, 7th or 8th grade.


----------



## PappyHoel

NCHillbilly said:


> Unless you look at it for here, then it says:
> 
> Tomorrow night: Snow.
> Friday morning: Snow.
> Saturday night: Snow.
> Sunday: Snow.
> Sunday night: Snow.
> Monday morning: Snow.
> Monday night: Snow.
> Tuesday morning: Snow.
> Tuesday night: Snow.
> Wednesday night: Snow.



Im not sure i understand your forecast


----------



## smokey30725

Locals say flurries tonight. Nothing said about next week yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Locals say flurries tonight. Nothing said about next week yet.


This is what our locals say.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Snow before valentimes yeyeye!


----------



## smokey30725

DDD didn't sound to upbeat about our upcoming snow chances on Facebook.


----------



## NCHillbilly

lbzdually said:


> So you're sitting at about 6000 feet?   Several years back, my dad, my uncle, and me decided to go up to Grassy Mountain here in the Cohutta Wilderness area  to ride ATV's because we could see the top of the mountain was white.  Chatsworth barely had just a little rain, but by the time we got to the top there was an easy 8 inches of snow.  Nobody else had been up there, I guess because no one thought there would be much snow.  Fun, but I wouldn't want to deal with it every day.   Another time we were up there, we picked up 4 drunk women who took one of their husband's trucks and just about slid it off the mountain.  My uncle and dad took one each on their four-wheelers and I took 2 because I was the lightest.  They were so drunk, they kept making us stop in sub 20 degree weather and pretty much blizzard conditions to take pictures.  Turns out one of them was the mom of a boy I went to school with, 7th or 8th grade.



I live at just under 3,000. When you get up to 6,000, it the same climate as Canada, basically.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Local says 1"-3" tonight. That's about the same as we got Monday night. And 1"-3" Saturday night.


----------



## swamppirate

Hillbilly...those wieners you're a totin' are fine lookin' pups!


----------



## blood on the ground

Im ready to hear turkeys gobbling..  And for fresh tomatoes from the garden! But by the end of June I will be ready for Fall again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Well? Did anyone in NE GA get a flizzard last night?


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well? Did anyone in NE GA get a flizzard last night?



My doors on my truck were frozen shut this morning. Windshield was covered in a thin sheet of ice.


----------



## smokey30725

Lots of icy spots on the way in from Chattanooga to Dalton. Especially dropping my daughter off at her school on Lookout Mountain.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well? Did anyone in NE GA get a flizzard last night?



Here in extreme NGA, we got about a half inch of solid ice with about an inch of snow on top of it, and howling 25mph north winds. The high was 28 today here. The drive to work was awesomely fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Here in extreme NGA, we got about a half inch of solid ice with about an inch of snow on top of it, and howling 25mph north winds. The high was 28 today here. The drive to work was awesomely fun.



Well then, you're gonna love the latest. 

DDD says this from our book of faces. 

HMMMM....

It is interesting how the models have trended today for some possible ice accumulation Saturday night into Sunday. There is HPS (High Pressure) off the coast and it doesn't retreat as moisture falls into a cold layer at the surface.

As the front approaches the GFS and NAM have it bullying the CAD out to the EAST and a quick change over from ZR (Freezing Rain) to Rain. However, the CMC and the CMC short range model all have the surface temps colder and more long lived. The CMC has been the leader this winter when sniffing out surface temps. GFS and NAM have had a little bit of warm bias and this will be razor close.

That said, the National Weather Service in Peachtree City has been hounding this event for days and today mentioned the CAD prone areas of Gwinnett and Fulton, not to mention all of the typical CAD prone areas.

I will update this thread later tonight and tomorrow morning but something tells me this might sneak up on us quick.

AGAIN, this would be for CAD or WEDGE prone areas. Places like Gainesville, NE Lawrenceville, Dacula, Winder, Buford and points East and NE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

And from our favorite Atl met. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">FREEZING RAIN is possible Sunday morning between 4-9am from the 985/85 split north. Be prepared for the potential for slick roadways through the morning. pic.twitter.com/gH0ZOsgBKU</p>— Ella Dorsey (@Ella__Dorsey) February 2, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then, you're gonna love the latest.
> 
> DDD says this from our book of faces.
> 
> HMMMM....
> 
> It is interesting how the models have trended today for some possible ice accumulation Saturday night into Sunday. There is HPS (High Pressure) off the coast and it doesn't retreat as moisture falls into a cold layer at the surface.
> 
> As the front approaches the GFS and NAM have it bullying the CAD out to the EAST and a quick change over from ZR (Freezing Rain) to Rain. However, the CMC and the CMC short range model all have the surface temps colder and more long lived. The CMC has been the leader this winter when sniffing out surface temps. GFS and NAM have had a little bit of warm bias and this will be razor close.
> 
> That said, the National Weather Service in Peachtree City has been hounding this event for days and today mentioned the CAD prone areas of Gwinnett and Fulton, not to mention all of the typical CAD prone areas.
> 
> I will update this thread later tonight and tomorrow morning but something tells me this might sneak up on us quick.
> 
> AGAIN, this would be for CAD or WEDGE prone areas. Places like Gainesville, NE Lawrenceville, Dacula, Winder, Buford and points East and NE.



I don't mind that, it shows pretty much nothing here.  We very seldom get freezing rain here, it's usually either rain or snow. When we have the temperature inversions that cause freezing rain, I'm usually up in the warm air. 

Our layer of ice this morning came from frozen rain that had already fallen. When I went to bed last night, it was about 40* and pouring rain. When I woke up, it was 25*, the rain had frozen on the ground, and then turned to snow.

The local here is calling for 1"-3" more snow tomorrow night, then about another inch Sunday night. Then more snow Wednesday night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## parisinthe20s

Darn. Nothing really for Cherokee county. I'm hoping we get to see snow at least once more. but if not I'd be happy with just cold temps.


----------



## Bulldogmills

Any significant changes in the forecast? Have to be at work in Gainesville tomorrow a.m. and just wondering if I should leave earlier than usual.


----------



## snarlinbear

My weather rock says it's raining hard and 32.4  My deduction is that's on or near the razors edge.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Pink stuff in the radar above ATL


----------



## NCHillbilly

34 and pouring rain here. We're on the top side of the temperature inversion up here on the mountain. Lots of ice in the lower elevation areas nearby.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

we have rain, rain, and more rain in da 30577


----------



## Resica

Snowin here.


----------



## mguthrie

Resica said:


> Snowin here.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Supposed to snow again here on the back side of the front tonight. That will be three (3) snows this week.


----------



## Lukikus2

Interesting second line setting up. Any warnings with it?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pretty good skiff of snow here this morning, just enough to make the road slick. At least it's not supposed to snow again until Wednesday night.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty good skiff of snow here this morning, just enough to make the road slick. At least it's not supposed to snow again until Wednesday night.



Im ready for spring and fresh tomatoes!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

blood on the ground said:


> Im ready for spring and fresh tornadoes!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Shocker to hear me say that aint it.... First day over 80 I will become a Recluse until Fall... BOG = sissy when its hot weather


----------



## blood on the ground

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Got me


----------



## RinggoldGa

My kids are 7 and 9.  They are upset.  This would be the third straight winter without a sledable snow if we are done for this year.  

May schedule us a trip somewhere we can go tubing/sledding for next year.


----------



## jbird1

Are we still looking at an Arctic air outbreak in mid Feb.?


----------



## smokey30725

jbird1 said:


> Are we still looking at an Arctic air outbreak in mid Feb.?



Local guy said this morning that we'll be above average for most of the month. And wet.


----------



## jbird1

smokey30725 said:


> Local guy said this morning that we'll be above average for most of the month. And wet.



That idea must have involved a little wish-casting then.


----------



## Crakajak

RinggoldGa said:


> My kids are 7 and 9.  They are upset.  This would be the third straight winter without a sledable snow if we are done for this year.
> 
> May schedule us a trip somewhere we can go tubing/sledding for next year.



Stone mountain . Day trip, unless it snows, then they shut it down.


----------



## Cmp1

RinggoldGa said:


> My kids are 7 and 9.  They are upset.  This would be the third straight winter without a sledable snow if we are done for this year.
> 
> May schedule us a trip somewhere we can go tubing/sledding for next year.



Bring them up here to the frozen north,,,, all the skiing and sledding and tubing runs are open,,,, 14hrs from Atlanta,,,,


----------



## RinggoldGa

Crakajak said:


> Stone mountain . Day trip, unless it snows, then they shut it down.



Excellent idea.  

CMP1 - If it's north of Kentucky I'm not going there till after April!


----------



## snarlinbear

Does anyone know why Dr. Mathew East's Weather Page has not been updated since January 24th?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snarlinbear said:


> Does anyone know why Dr. Mathew East's Weather Page has not been updated since January 24th?



Unless he went back and got his doctorate, I don't believe he's a Dr. 

That being said, he has been absent from all of his social accounts since that date. I put a query out on Twitter to see if anyone knows anything. A Bot seems to have taken over his twitter account.


----------



## snarlinbear

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless he went back and got his doctorate, I don't believe he's a Dr.
> 
> That being said, he has been absent from all of his social accounts since that date. I put a query out on Twitter to see if anyone knows anything. A Bot seems to have taken over his twitter account.



I was under the impression he had his Phd.   In any case Thanks for checking.


----------



## smokey30725

Sounds like a boring weather week for those of us in North Georgia........


----------



## jbird1

I was hoping for more snarl out of snarlinbear to churn up the weather discussion...he's usually good at that.


----------



## swamppirate

Some black ice here this morning....now dry as a bone...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

snarlinbear said:


> I was under the impression he had his Phd.   In any case Thanks for checking.


Matthew East responded to me this evening. He's been on vacation with no cell signal. Said he will be back online tomorrow.


----------



## rospaw

jbird1 said:


> I was hoping for more snarl out of snarlinbear to churn up the weather discussion...he's usually good at that.



That's only when he hasn't had a good meal or someone put water AND ice in his bourbon !


----------



## snarlinbear

rospaw said:


> That's only when he hasn't had a good meal or someone put water AND ice in his bourbon !



Now Rospaw you know I would not pollute my libation with water but ice or a dallop of fresh snow is nectar.

Thanks Miggy for the info on Mathew.  I was getting concerned over his absence.


----------



## snarlinbear

snarlinbear said:


> Now Rospaw you know I would not pollute my libation with water but ice or a dallop of fresh snow is nectar.
> 
> Thanks Miggy for the info on Mathew.  I was getting concerned over his absence.



And mentioning a meal, it's been far to long since one of your hams!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Well, the old drought indicator ought to drop slightly over the next couple of weeks. Looks like we're about to enter a rainy period every 3 to 4 days. Nothing exciting or frozen, no spinny things showing up in the crystal ball yet, just plain old rain. 

Y'all enjoy it, commit it to memory, video record it for later on in August when it's hotter than the Devil and hasn't rained in weeks.


----------



## IvyThicket

I know some of y'all may hate me saying this but I'm ready for Spring weather. Up here in the Mountains of NC winter has been bustling since the 1st of December. I'm about tired of cold, snow and ice.


----------



## mguthrie

smokey30725 said:


> Local guy said this morning that we'll be above average for most of the month. And wet.



That's what they said about January


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

mguthrie said:


> That's what they said about January



Sure did and it had to be the coldest in a decade


----------



## Crakajak

I like cold weather....Unless you have to stick your tongue on a metal pole.


----------



## Dustin Pate

It looks like an Ark may be in order over the next 8 days or so.


----------



## elfiii

Dustin Pate said:


> It looks like an Ark may be in order over the next 8 days or so.



Rain every weekend is starting to suck pretty good now. It needs to rain on Tuesday and Wednesday and then clear up for the rest of the week. Some temps in the high 60's would be a groove too.


----------



## NCHillbilly

IvyThicket said:


> I know some of y'all may hate me saying this but I'm ready for Spring weather. Up here in the Mountains of NC winter has been bustling since the 1st of December. I'm about tired of cold, snow and ice.



You and me both.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Rain every weekend is starting to suck pretty good now. It needs to rain on Tuesday and Wednesday and then clear up for the rest of the week. Some temps in the high 60's would be a groove too.



You'll get your 60's but you may need to buy some new mud boots.


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll get your 60's but you may need to buy some new mud boots.



Preciselyomundo. This is the part of winter that really bites.


----------



## smokey30725

Dang it. This stinks. I wanted one good snow and now we're looking at flooding and 60 degrees plus.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Y'all keep your eyes and ears peeled today. Already picked out a rotation on radar in Alabama that never got warned, near Jemison. Damage reports are coming in with top wind gusts around 51 mph. 

These cells don't have to have a tornado in them. If they are generating significant lift then they also have the potential of some good straight line winds as cold air outflow on the front end of the cell exits at a good velocity. 

It is juiced up out there this morning so y'all keep your eyes and ears peeled.

You see a gust front that looks like this, expect some good wind to come with it. On the radar it will return that infamous bow echo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Tornado warning in Blood's territory. I-20 corridor in West Ga. Mighty early in the day for this to be starting, but these temps and juiced up atmosphere are working against us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## Dustin Pate

It definitely has a "stormy" feel to it outside this morning. Hope it doesn't get too bad before today is over.


----------



## mguthrie

Still holding together with a 2.2 bti


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Center of circulation is just on the north side of Villa Rica. Given radar delay it is approaching Douglasville.


----------



## ryork

I live pretty much in the center of the warning box as it was shown initially over Haralson County. Got real dark, loud and windy for a few minutes. Nothing in the way of damage here at the ranch, but apparently some trees knocked down in Bremen somewhere or so I've heard.


----------



## blood on the ground

Just got settled in on the roof.. Forgot my dawgone cigarettes


----------



## trents99

Was told my SIL apartment in Bremen was hit earlier this morning. Possible tornado?


----------



## Dustin Pate

Tornado warning for Heard. Sirens currently going off. It is raining and lightning as hard as I've seen in a while.


----------



## Jeff C.

Heads up.....

Just heard a tornado warning alert on weather radio down in the Hogansville, Lone Oak, Luthersville, Grantville, Moreland, East Newnan areas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I wish I could cover all of these warnings, but this work thing is getting in the way. 

Y'all are doing a good job announcing them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Looks like a good bit of damage in certain parts of Bremen from what I'm seeing online.


----------



## Jeff C.

Talbot and Taylor CO warning....


----------



## Milkman

Rock is very wet and in danger of washing away in Watkinsville


----------



## smokey30725

Where's DDD at these days?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Where's DDD at these days?



Earnin a dollah. 

He doesn't like any weather above 32°f.


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Earnin a dollah.
> 
> He doesn't like any weather above 32°f.



Today is more in Miggy's wheelhouse.In two,2,too weeks we will probably be back in DDD's neighborhood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Crakajak said:


> Today is more in Miggy's wheelhouse.In two,2,too weeks we will probably be back in DDD's neighborhood.



Actually looking at the climate 2m temp anomaly forecast we are likely to stay at or above normal temps for most of February, which is around 56°f for the metro Atl area and don't really see any cooler temps until the first two weeks of March and even then we are only talking a few degrees below average which is 66°f for the metro Atl area. 

We'll see how that pans out.


----------



## mguthrie

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually looking at the climate 2m temp anomaly forecast we are likely to stay at or above normal temps for most of February, which is around 56°f for the metro Atl area and don't really see any cooler temps until the first two weeks of March and even then we are only talking a few degrees below average which is 66°f for the metro Atl area.
> 
> We'll see how that pans out.



I guess the groundhogs were wrong? For us anyhow


----------



## Crakajak

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually looking at the climate 2m temp anomaly forecast we are likely to stay at or above normal temps for most of February, which is around 56°f for the metro Atl area and don't really see any cooler temps until the first two weeks of March and even then we are only talking a few degrees below average which is 66°f for the metro Atl area.
> 
> We'll see how that pans out.



I thought you were going to dangle a carrot or something..Guess cool and calm is better than hot with twisty things.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually looking at the climate 2m temp anomaly forecast we are likely to stay at or above normal temps for most of February, which is around 56°f for the metro Atl area and don't really see any cooler temps until the first two weeks of March and even then we are only talking a few degrees below average which is 66°f for the metro Atl area.
> 
> We'll see how that pans out.



^^^^^ Best post eva!


----------



## smokey30725

Dang it. I'm getting the 22 Magnum out of the safe and going groundhog hunting.


----------



## Greene728

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^ Best post eva!




Im with her!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^ Best post eva!



Don't get too frisky over that news. We have Stratospheric warming occurring. A rare event that is speculated to result in a split Polar Vortex with the bulk of the cold landing over the US sometime in March. How deep into the US and how cold it will be is still the unknown factors. I'm sure DDD will be along at some point to elaborate on the event, once we get closer and have a better picture of it's effect.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't get too frisky over that news. We have Stratospheric warming occurring. A rare event that is speculated to result in a split Polar Vortex with the bulk of the cold landing over the US sometime in March. How deep into the US and how cold it will be is still the unknown factors. I'm sure DDD will be along at some point to elaborate on the event, once we get closer and have a better picture of it's effect.



I'm sure it will be nice and frozen. 

Snow flurries here this morning.


----------



## 3ringer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tornado warning in Blood's territory. I-20 corridor in West Ga. Mighty early in the day for this to be starting, but these temps and juiced up atmosphere are working against us.



Wow, I haven’t seen colors like that since the 1970’s


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

If you've got water wings in your summer vacation stash you may want to get them out and check for leaks for this weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## Nitram4891

Dodge trucks.  Lol.  Lota now here in montana.


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you've got water wings in your summer vacation stash you may want to get them out and check for leaks for this weekend.



Lake gonna be filling up fo sho.


----------



## Cmp1

Nitram4891 said:


> Dodge trucks.  Lol.  Lota now here in montana.



Real truck,,,, lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## PappyHoel

Is winter over?


----------



## Buckfever 2

PappyHoel said:


> Is winter over?



Funny you should ask, Yeah...winter is a done deal....I was just outside, and I could hear and see a flock of Sandhill cranes...not more than 30 min ago.


----------



## NCHillbilly

PappyHoel said:


> Is winter over?



It will quit frosting here about the second week of May.


----------



## PappyHoel

NCHillbilly said:


> It will quit frosting here about the second week of May.



Supposed to be 50s and 60s here this next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Buckfever 2 said:


> Funny you should ask, Yeah...winter is a done deal....I was just outside, and I could hear and see a flock of Sandhill cranes...not more than 30 min ago.



You wanna put some money on that?

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">That’s not much of a split. Looking less everyday like a PV split and more like entire PV coming to USA. @judah47 @jacobmeisel #natgas #PolarVortex #SSW pic.twitter.com/7AIcFdzMeG</p>â€” S GA Tiger (@jlhemmings) February 7, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## jbird1

It would make sense....the early season storm followed by a late season storm in lieu of the more typical,  single major chance/period in late January.


----------



## YankeeRedneck

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you've got water wings in your summer vacation stash you may want to get them out and check for leaks for this weekend.



Man if we had some artic air this would have been a heck of a snow storm wouldn't it?? Is this the moister we were talking about a few weeks ago?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

YankeeRedneck said:


> Man if we had some artic air this would have been a heck of a snow storm wouldn't it?? Is this the moister we were talking about a few weeks ago?



No, this is this weekend. It's gonna be wet.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, this is this weekend. It's gonna be wet.



That 3.0 is sitting over my house.  So much for trout fishing.


----------



## RinggoldGa

I want to apologize to everyone now.  I have to de winterize my camper next weekend.  All but assures us of a bitter cold sustained cold snap at some point the in the following 30 days.  

I'm pretty sure the Farmer's almanac lists my de wintereization as one of their metrics to monitor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

We will see mid 60's and even 70's over the next two weeks.  But will rain cyclically occurring over that same period.  

A lot of hubub is being made about the current anticipated Stratospheric warming, trending negative AO and impending brutal Polar Vortex that could result and invade the US in early March. Currently some are getting very excited about it, but the fact remains nobody has a clue what the outcome will be yet. 

As a reminder for all of you celebrating that Winter is over, here are a couple of March temps from 1993 as a reminder how fast things can change. If you remember 1993 then you'll remember what came with those temps as well.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yas winter is over bring on the spawn!!!!!


----------



## keithsto

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> That 3.0 is sitting over my house.  So much for trout fishing.



With that much water you might be able to fish from the front porch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

toyota4x4h said:


> Yas winter is over bring on the spawn!!!!!



Idjit!!


----------



## PappyHoel

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We will see mid 60's and even 70's over the next two weeks.  But will rain cyclically occurring over that same period.
> 
> A lot of hubub is being made about the current anticipated Stratospheric warming, trending negative AO and impending brutal Polar Vortex that could result and invade the US in early March. Currently some are getting very excited about it, but the fact remains nobody has a clue what the outcome will be yet.
> 
> As a reminder for all of you celebrating that Winter is over, here are a couple of March temps from 1993 as a reminder how fast things can change. If you remember 1993 then you'll remember what came with those temps as well.



I remember it well.  We had about a foot or more of snow in Athens.  I remember watching my pine trees blow over and real life thunder snow.  We were out of school the whole week.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit!!



I was saying snow before Christmas way back before thanksgiving and you said that too


----------



## RinggoldGa

PappyHoel said:


> I remember it well.  We had about a foot or more of snow in Athens.  I remember watching my pine trees blow over and real life thunder snow.  We were out of school the whole week.



That was my freshman year at UGA.  I don't remember a foot, more like 3-4 inches.  The night before it rained all evening and at least till we went to bed (passed out) in the dorm about 230am.  Woke up to snow.  Evidently the cold air didn't get to us in time to make use of all the moisture.  Didn't have to go far north/NW to see the crazy totals.  

A buddy of mine and I walked up to 5 points that morning and bought the last 12 pack of beer from the gas station there.  Joint looked like it had been looted as ALL the beer was gone and this was well before noon.  We just carried that case all over campus and drank!   Half the student body had the same idea.  Was a very neat day in Athens.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We will see mid 60's and even 70's over the next two weeks.  But will rain cyclically occurring over that same period.
> 
> A lot of hubub is being made about the current anticipated Stratospheric warming, trending negative AO and impending brutal Polar Vortex that could result and invade the US in early March. Currently some are getting very excited about it, but the fact remains nobody has a clue what the outcome will be yet.
> 
> As a reminder for all of you celebrating that Winter is over, here are a couple of March temps from 1993 as a reminder how fast things can change. If you remember 1993 then you'll remember what came with those temps as well.



On that day here, there was nearly four feet of snow, with 15' drifts, and the low temp was right at 0. March snow is normal here. It snowed five feet deep on Mount Pisgah here in my county on May 7, 1992. I can remember several big snows in April.


----------



## Patriot44

Cmp1 said:


> Real truck,,,, lol lol lol,,,,



Dude, someone vandalized your truck and stuck a yankee blade on the front...probably have a Deetroyt stickah on the back too.


----------



## Nicodemus

It commenced a hard steady rain between 5 or 6 this morning and hasn`t let up yet. Been a few tornadoes between here and Seminole already.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> It commenced a hard steady rain between 5 or 6 this morning and hasn`t let up yet. Been a few tornadoes between here and Seminole already.



I just got done watchin one of those warned cells. I didn't see it as a nader, but if they say so. Those cells act different down yonder. Or maybe the radar signature is just different because of all the gnats the nader is sucking up into the cloud. 

A gnat wrapped nader is harder to spot than a rain wrapped nader.


----------



## blood on the ground

Patriot44 said:


> Dude, someone vandalized your truck and stuck a yankee blade on the front...probably have a Deetroyt stickah on the back too.



Uh... Simon and simon had a blade and they wuz cool tadeff!


----------



## Nicodemus

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just got done watchin one of those warned cells. I didn't see it as a nader, but if they say so. Those cells act different down yonder. Or maybe the radar signature is just different because of all the gnats the nader is sucking up into the cloud.
> 
> A gnat wrapped nader is harder to spot than a rain wrapped nader.





Gnats, yeller flies, and skeeters.


----------



## smokey30725

Ugh. Muggy and drizzling here today. When will it cool off again? Locals saying low 70’s by mid week.


----------



## blood on the ground

smokey30725 said:


> Ugh. Muggy and drizzling here today. When will it cool off again? Locals saying low 70’s by mid week.



Its down hill from here little feller! It will be 98f with 100% humidity soon enough... God's speed!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pouring rain here all weekend so far. Temps in the 60s. Love it. Hope it warms up soon. I'm ready for ramps, morels, fish biting, garden growing, green and alive instead of everything cold, dead, and gray.


----------



## Buckfever 2

blood on the ground said:


> Its down hill from here little feller! It will be 98f with 100% humidity soon enough... God's speed!



Yeah...Like I said a few days back...I saw and heard a flock of sand hill cranes...winter is done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

smokey30725 said:


> Ugh. Muggy and drizzling here today. When will it cool off again? Locals saying low 70’s by mid week.



Usually get a cool snap the first couple of weeks of March then after that you'll have to wait for October.


----------

